# Non sempre basta ... AVVISARE



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
Insistemmo adottando semplici sistemi,ma i rapporti erano sempre piuttosto difficoltosi e sti benedetti figli non arrivavano mai, nel frattempo ci eravamo sposati.
Provammo duemila sistemi,comprese inseminazioni assistite, du balle della madonna.Tralascio i particolari. Comunque avere rapporti solo in quei giorni, alla determinata ora e farlo solo per quello, a me, cominciava a stare un pò stretto Finalmente dopo un aborto spontaneo le ci rimane e ovviamente il per un anno e mezzo sono stato in astinenza forzata,finalmente quando è stato superato il periodo di allattamento,al primo rapporto dopo la nascita di mia figlia, lei ci rimane di nuovo, e lì altro anno e mezzo di astinenza forzata. A quel punto di Santità ho cominciato a sclerare e  ho avvisato la moglie che se non avesse preso provvedimenti,
 io mi sarei guardato attorno.
Lei sicura che non avrei fatto nulla mi prendeva anche per il culo. Ah si? Mi son dato da fare ed ho trovato chi pensavo, in quel momento andasse bene per me.
Fantastico amore e nuova vita, cuccato con le mani nella marmellata, vengo cacciato di casa ed io ben volentieri ho preso il volo, povero,
 perchè lei mi aveva spazzolato letterelmente tutto, ma felice. La nuova lei era parecchio più giovane di me ed io ero perfettamente consapevole che
 prima o poi sarebbe potuta finire, però ho vissuto cinque anni alla grande.
Dopo questo Grande Amore ho avuto diverse storie che non mi hanno impegnato più di tanto, mi sono messo in Stanby sentimentale, non si sa mai,  però oggi come oggi ho qualche dubbio che qualcosa di sconnvolgente mi possa colpire.
Questa, veramente in breve, la storia del mio tradimento,che sostanzialmente, secondo me,non c'è stato.
Wise


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
> Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...



Aspetto che ti lapida qualcun altro/a, comunque non ti sei comportato bene con tua moglie, la madre dei tuoi figli  il problema di fondo (il vaginismo) andava trattato insieme ... riguardava te e tantissimo lei e il tuo posto era starle accanto.

Auguri.



PS mi spiace ... se tua moglie (come hai detto ieri sera e' una "iena", tu sei uno avvoltoio, uno squalo)


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

un racconto scritto proprio di getto ...con grande spontaneità


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,*ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò*.
> Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...


Quali erano i reali motivi, in quel momento, di quella sua scelta?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quali erano i reali motivi, in quel momento, di quella sua scelta?


 Mari io per quattro anni ho fatto il frate trapista...:unhappy:
 Ha rinunciato alla prima gravidanza, perchè diceva che era troppo presto.:unhappy:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ha rinunciato alla prima gravidanza, perchè diceva che era troppo presto.:unhappy:


Per chi? Per cosa?


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *Mari io per quattro anni ho fatto il frate trapista..*.:unhappy:
> 
> Ha rinunciato alla prima gravidanza, perchè diceva che era troppo presto.:unhappy:



Figurati lei, son sicura che lei stava peggio


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Ciao squalo :mrgreen: ci leggiamo piu' tardi  ... mi raccomando fai il bravo :rotfl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Figurati lei, son sicura che lei stava peggio


Asessuata completamente... Dal momento che ha deciso di avere un figlio,ovvero dopo 4 anni di zero sesso,sono passati 5 anni di sesso solo per procreazione...La Santità non fa parte della mia personalità.
Comunque non rinnego nulla,se oggi sono come sono è grazie a tutta l'esperienza che mi son fatto. Non difedere a spada tratta il genere femminile, anche se lei è madre, io dal mio canto sono padre,ovvero oltre a provvedere all'educazione, provvedo più che largamente al mantenimento,visto che madame non ci pensa neanche un minuto a lavorare...
Doctor, secondo lei era presto, perchè era da poco che eravamo assieme e voleva godersela ancora un pò...:unhappy:


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Figurati lei, son sicura che lei stava peggio


Ma perche' ?
Vedo molte similitudini con la mia storia (con l'eccezione che mia moglie non puo' avere figli). Lasciando stare moralismo e perbenismo, perche' chi trascura deve esseere quello che ci sta' peggio dei due ?
Possiamo parlare per ore del fatto che se il trascurato diventa traditore ha ragione o meno, ma che chi nella coppia si sente trascurato deve per forza essere quello che sta' meglio e' una boiata pazzesca, scusa Mari'... ma a volte difendete l'indifendibile (e ripeto, non parlo del tradimento in se).


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

:up:





Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ma perche' ?
> Vedo molte similitudini con la mia storia (con l'eccezione che mia moglie non puo' avere figli). Lasciando stare moralismo e perbenismo, perche' chi trascura deve esseere quello che ci sta' peggio dei due ?
> Possiamo parlare per ore del fatto che se il trascurato diventa traditore ha ragione o meno, ma che chi nella coppia si sente trascurato deve per forza essere quello che sta' meglio e' una boiata pazzesca, scusa Mari'... ma a volte difendete l'indifendibile (e ripeto, non parlo del tradimento in se).


 

                                                     :up: QUOTO!!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

IL vaginismo...consideriamo una donna che prova dolore a fare sesso e non sa che è un problema che si può risolvere, associa il sesso a dolore e peggiora oltretutto la cosa. Consideriamo questo ed il fatto c he è molto ma molto difficile che una persona possa dire "tho sto male, vado dal medico per questo" visto che per chi sta così è normale...onestamente? Wise, ha ragione Mari e sinceramente lei non è stata iena, è stata giusta dal lato che è brutto fare una cosa che ti fa provare dolore. Tiu chiedo se la tua donna godesse nel frustarti a sangue quando fate sesso e a te non piacesse, le faresti fare lo stesso questa esperienza? Il dolore frena tutto e va risolto, tu sei scappato mentre dovevi essere la persona forte, ma ormai il tutto è fatto.
Perchè lei è stata iena? Prova ad essere tradito e vedrai che vorrai fottere l'altra persona che ti ha fatto del male per nulla.
Daniel75 questa donna non ha trascurato Wise, perchè le torture se uno non è sadomaso non piacciono, è evidente a tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
> Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...



In effetti, anche secondo me, se si avvisa che non ce la si fa più, e l'altro invece di dire una parola e affrontare la cosa sfotte, insomma...
Non dico che doveva dirti "vai e divertiti", ma almeno mostrare la consapevolezza che pure per te era difficile.

Sì, non riesco a metterti nella "categoria" dei traditori.

Benvenuto.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> IL vaginismo...consideriamo una donna che prova dolore a fare sesso e non sa che è un problema che si può risolvere, associa il sesso a dolore e peggiora oltretutto la cosa. Consideriamo questo ed il fatto c he è molto ma molto difficile che una persona possa dire "tho sto male, vado dal medico per questo" visto che per chi sta così è normale...onestamente? Wise, ha ragione Mari e sinceramente lei non è stata iena, è stata giusta dal lato che è brutto fare una cosa che ti fa provare dolore. Tiu chiedo se la tua donna godesse nel frustarti a sangue quando fate sesso e a te non piacesse, le faresti fare lo stesso questa esperienza? Il dolore frena tutto e va risolto, tu sei scappato mentre dovevi essere la persona forte, ma ormai il tutto è fatto.
> Perchè lei è stata iena? Prova ad essere tradito e vedrai che vorrai fottere l'altra persona che ti ha fatto del male per nulla.
> Daniel75 questa donna non ha trascurato Wise, perchè le torture se uno non è sadomaso non piacciono, è evidente a tutti.


 Fermi tutti!! Il sesso a me concesso, non era per farmi o darmi piacere,a me sarebbe piaciuto che fosse stato per, ma era solo perchè aveva deciso di figliare,ergo lei univa l'utile a lei e quello che avrebbe dovuto essere il dilettevole per me " E NON ERA PER NULLA DILETTEVOLE!!!"
Il dilettevole l'ho scoperto dopo,con l'altra...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti, anche secondo me, se si avvisa che non ce la si fa più, e l'altro invece di dire una parola e affrontare la cosa sfotte, insomma...
> Non dico che doveva dirti "vai e divertiti", ma almeno mostrare la consapevolezza che pure per te era difficile.
> 
> Sì, non riesco a metterti nella "categoria" dei traditori.
> ...


Grazie e meno male...Nausicaa..


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
> Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...



Ciao wise!

Non è senza una qual forma di gioiosa afflizione che ti leggo.

In sostanza tu puppavi la tua pupa solo per far pupi poi, spompo di pippe, ti pappi le poppe di una pargola peppa e, pulsata la pupa, pompi la pappa ai pupi mentre spompi la pargola peppa.

E, montando una scusa farlocca, scoccando una farsa che sbrocca di testa e di fava marzocca, ti cucchi la cocca patacca fingendo che moglie sia cacca, per giunta di fodera secca, se a lungo non liscia la stecca, tenedola molle bistecca, neppur sia d'ascrivere a becca.

Trovo che qualcosa non funzioni.
Magari è solo un'impressione.

Ciao!


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Doctor, secondo lei era presto, perchè era da poco che eravamo assieme e voleva godersela ancora un pò...:unhappy:


Quindi non era propriamente una che al dilettevole non pensava (come hai detto pocanzi), magari non al tuo, ma al suo sembra ci tenesse.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao wise!
> 
> Non è senza una qual forma di gioiosa afflizione che ti leggo.
> 
> ...


 Me gusta la rima che cerca d'arrivar sino in cima:up:

No No è pura verità!!Non è pubblicità!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> IL vaginismo...consideriamo una donna che prova dolore a fare sesso e non sa che è un problema che si può risolvere, associa il sesso a dolore e peggiora oltretutto la cosa. Consideriamo questo ed il fatto c he è molto ma molto difficile che una persona possa dire "tho sto male, vado dal medico per questo" visto che per chi sta così è normale...onestamente? Wise, ha ragione Mari e sinceramente lei non è stata iena, è stata giusta dal lato che è brutto fare una cosa che ti fa provare dolore. Tiu chiedo se la tua donna godesse nel frustarti a sangue quando fate sesso e a te non piacesse, le faresti fare lo stesso questa esperienza? Il dolore frena tutto e va risolto, tu sei scappato mentre dovevi essere la persona forte, ma ormai il tutto è fatto.
> Perchè lei è stata iena? Prova ad essere tradito e vedrai che vorrai fottere l'altra persona che ti ha fatto del male per nulla.
> Daniel75 questa donna non ha trascurato Wise, perchè le torture se uno non è sadomaso non piacciono, è evidente a tutti.


Scusa non ho capito. Trovi normale che una con un problema così non vada da un medico.
Se avessi un problema che mi impedisce di avere rapporti mi rivolgerei eccome a un medico.
Forse ho frainteso quello che dici.
E poi resti incinta e non hai rapporti per un anno e mezzo? Questo proprio non l'ho capito.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi non era propriamente una che al dilettevole non pensava (come hai detto pocanzi), magari non al tuo, ma al suo sembra ci tenesse.


 Si, insomma, la figliolanza avrebbe fatto piacere anche a me, anzi non avrebbe, ha fatto, perchè ho due splendidi ragazza e ragazzo, però c'è modo e modo per concepirli... Quello adottato nel mio caso non è stato sicuramente divertente...
Ah dimenticavo!! Io ho ed ho sempre avuto uno spermiogramma perfetto,puttosto che niente mi sono sottoposto ad un varicocele pur di renderla perfettamente tranquilla. Infatti gli spermiogrammi del prima e del dopo, erano perfettamente sovrapponibili...
Insomma quello che si poteva dare e più, l'ho dato,oltre sarebbe stata abnegazione al martirio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito. Trovi normale che una con un problema così non vada da un medico.
> Se avessi un problema che mi impedisce di avere rapporti mi rivolgerei eccome a un medico.
> Forse ho frainteso quello che dici.
> E poi resti incinta e non hai rapporti per un anno e mezzo? Questo proprio non l'ho capito.


Infatti.

Alla fine, sembra che, ok, magari per colpa del vaginismo, lei e lui volessero semplicemente cose diverse.
Lei figli e marito cooperante, lui pure una compagna, magari.

Non cattiveria da parte di lei, non ascoltare il suo malessere, ma forse un certo grado di eccessiva concentrazione su sè e i figli, e poca nei confronti del marito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Alla fine, sembra che, ok, magari per colpa del vaginismo, lei e lui volessero semplicemente cose diverse.
> Lei figli e marito cooperante, lui pure una compagna, magari.
> ...


che faccio? Incomincio a quotarti di lunedì mattina?:up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> che faccio? Incomincio a quotarti di lunedì mattina?:up::up:



Ogni giorno è quello buono! 

Grazie Farfy, è stato un fine durissimo e continua peggio, avevo bisogno di un sorriso


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni giorno è quello buono!
> 
> Grazie Farfy, è stato un fine durissimo e continua peggio, avevo bisogno di un sorriso


Per quel che può servire mi spiace molto.....
Porta pazienza


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Si, insomma, la figliolanza avrebbe fatto piacere anche a me, anzi non avrebbe, ha fatto, perchè ho due splendidi ragazza e ragazzo, però c'è modo e modo per concepirli... Quello adottato nel mio caso non è stato sicuramente divertente...


Ma io mi riferivo al periodo subito dopo la sua decisione di abortire per godersela ancora un po', come hai detto tu.

Come se la spassava? Com'era lei in quel periodo?

Decidere di abortire, per lei, avrebbe dovuto avere una contropartita assolutamente adeguata.

Tu vuoi lasciar intendere invece che lei era assolutamente frigida. Magari lo è stata dopo, ma in quel momento (quello suddetto) come era lei?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo al periodo subito dopo la sua decisione di abortire per spassarsela, come hai detto tu.
> 
> Come se la spassava? Com'era lei in quel periodo?
> 
> ...


Beh,prima del fattaccio assolutamente normale!
Dopo l'interruzione 4 anni in bianco, ma bianco assoluto!!
Dopo il quarto anno, solo durante l'ovulazione!
Dopo la prima figlia la prima volta incinta del secondo!
Dopo un anno e mezzo dal secondo UNA VOLTA L'ANNO per grande concessione!!
Ribadisco IO NON HO FATTO VOTO DI CASTITA', tromba di più il Papa!!


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Fermi tutti!! Il sesso a me concesso, non era per farmi o darmi piacere,a me sarebbe piaciuto che fosse stato per, ma era solo perchè aveva deciso di figliare,ergo lei univa l'utile a lei e quello che avrebbe dovuto essere il dilettevole per me " E NON ERA PER NULLA DILETTEVOLE!!!"
> Il dilettevole l'ho scoperto dopo,con l'altra...


Quindi se per qualche regola genetica assurda tu fossi un alieno e per figliare dovresti farti fustigare più e più volte a sangue e farti buttare il sale addosso non lo faresti solo per figliare, ma anche per divertirti??? Ammazza che masochista che sei! 
Wise, se una donna vuole fare dei figli ma prova dolore fisico nell'atto, è coraggio quello che già face per quel tempo, davvero una prova di volontà e non pensare ad un figlio come il diletto della donna, un figlio è tutto fuorchè diletto, è una grossa responsabilità.
A mio avviso tu non sei riuscito a parlare con lei sin dall'inizio e non avete mai provato a risolvere il suo vaginismo, guarda che è difficile convincere una persona di avere un problema se è sempre stata cos', metti che tu fossi nato con una scopa in culo...anche se diverso quella scopa in culo sarebbe stata la tua norma, come spiegarti che non lo è???


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi se per qualche regola genetica assurda tu fossi un alieno e per figliare dovresti farti fustigare più e più volte a sangue e farti buttare il sale addosso non lo faresti solo per figliare, ma anche per divertirti??? Ammazza che masochista che sei!
> Wise, se una donna vuole fare dei figli ma prova dolore fisico nell'atto, è coraggio quello che già face per quel tempo, davvero una prova di volontà e non pensare ad un figlio come il diletto della donna, un figlio è tutto fuorchè diletto, è una grossa responsabilità.
> A mio avviso tu non sei riuscito a parlare con lei sin dall'inizio e non avete mai provato a risolvere il suo vaginismo, guarda che è difficile convincere una persona di avere un problema se è sempre stata cos', metti che tu fossi nato con una scopa in culo...anche se diverso quella scopa in culo sarebbe stata la tua norma, come spiegarti che non lo è???



Se c'è un problema si deve risolvere in due. Se uno non è interessato che deve fare l'altro? 

E poi, Daniele, caspita, persino tu (scusa ) sai cos'è il vaginismo, figuriamoci loro dopo anni.
Se alla fine lei non aveva la minima intenzione di affrontare il problema, lui doveva tagliarsi il pene?
Lo so che tu vedi nel sesso molta meno attrattiva della maggior parte delle persone. Ma più che la mancanza di sesso, per me conta la mancanza di volontà nell'affrontare un rpoblema che per l'altro è penoso.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito. Trovi normale che una con un problema così non vada da un medico.
> Se avessi un problema che mi impedisce di avere rapporti mi rivolgerei eccome a un medico.
> Forse ho frainteso quello che dici.
> E poi resti incinta e non hai rapporti per un anno e mezzo? Questo proprio non l'ho capito.


Allora ancora con queste banalità? Chi nasce con una condizione non reputa quella condizione come anormale, ma come normale. Per lei il sesso era dolore, comprensibile che non volesse fare sesso, per te non è così ed è banale definire quello come un problema da medico, ma posso dirti per cose vissute che se pensi di avere un problema....vuol dire che non lo hai, i problemi più grandi sono quelli che si mascherano da normalità.
Quindi lei come poteva credere di avere un problema se era normale? Sai, io non cindivido il sadomaso, ma c'èa chi piace ed anche tanto, potrei pensare che se provassi dolore a fare sesso che siano gli altri un poco sadomaso sempre e comunque.
Sono dinamiche più complesse e molto più intime di quelle che si possono credere e dipendono dalla psicologia della persona stessa,m quindi farfalla, il tuo modo di agire va bene per una tipologia di persona più materiale che per una più asttratta, finchè tu non capirai una persona più astratta non potrai capire il dolore che si cela fuori dalla materialità o al piacere che si cela comunque fuori di essa.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh,prima del fattaccio assolutamente normale!
> Dopo l'interruzione 4 anni in bianco, ma bianco assoluto!!
> Dopo il quarto anno, solo durante l'ovulazione!
> Dopo la prima figlia la prima volta incinta del secondo!
> ...


Ma allora che senso ha avuto per lei abortire, se lo ha fatto per godersela ancora?

Quello che è venuto dopo è incongruente con quello che lei pensava.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Quindi se per qualche regola genetica assurda tu fossi un alieno e per figliare dovresti farti fustigare più e più volte a sangue e farti buttare il sale addosso non lo faresti solo per figliare, ma anche per divertirti???* Ammazza che masochista che sei!
> Wise, se una donna vuole fare dei figli ma prova dolore fisico nell'atto, è coraggio quello che già face per quel tempo, davvero una prova di volontà e non pensare ad un figlio come il diletto della donna, un figlio è tutto fuorchè diletto, è una grossa responsabilità.
> A mio avviso tu non sei riuscito a parlare con lei sin dall'inizio e non avete mai provato a risolvere il suo vaginismo, guarda che è difficile convincere una persona di avere un problema se è sempre stata cos', metti che tu fossi nato con una scopa in culo...anche se diverso quella scopa in culo sarebbe stata la tua norma, come spiegarti che non lo è???


Ma quale donna sta 4 anni con un problema simile senza farsi curare?
Se desideri tuo marito fai di tutto per risolvere un problema che credo con le giuste cure sia risolvibile?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ancora con queste banalità? Chi nasce con una condizione non reputa quella condizione come anormale, ma come normale. Per lei il sesso era dolore, comprensibile che non volesse fare sesso, per te non è così ed è banale definire quello come un problema da medico, ma posso dirti per cose vissute che se pensi di avere un problema....vuol dire che non lo hai, i problemi più grandi sono quelli che si mascherano da normalità.
> Quindi lei come poteva credere di avere un problema se era normale? Sai, io non cindivido il sadomaso, ma c'èa chi piace ed anche tanto, potrei pensare che se provassi dolore a fare sesso che siano gli altri un poco sadomaso sempre e comunque.
> Sono dinamiche più complesse e molto più intime di quelle che si possono credere e dipendono dalla psicologia della persona stessa,m quindi farfalla, il tuo modo di agire va bene per una tipologia di persona più materiale che per una più asttratta, finchè tu non capirai una persona più astratta non potrai capire il dolore che si cela fuori dalla materialità o al piacere che si cela comunque fuori di essa.



"cara, la mancanza di sesso tra noi mi pesa tantissimo. Capisco che per te sia penoso, che facciamo a riguardo?"
A: "nulla, non me ne frega"
B: "Ma per te c'è qualcosa che si può fare? Vorrei esserti più vicina ma non riesco a immaginare come"
"Cara, possiamo andare da un dottore, adesso che i figli li abbiamo, concentrarci su di noi"
A: "Sono così e basta"
B "Per amor tuo, anche se non sono convinta che si possa fare qualcosa, verrò con te da un medico"

Eccetera eccetera


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora ancora con queste banalità? Chi nasce con una condizione non reputa quella condizione come anormale, ma come normale. Per lei il sesso era dolore, comprensibile che non volesse fare sesso, per te non è così ed è banale definire quello come un problema da medico, ma posso dirti per cose vissute che se pensi di avere un problema....vuol dire che non lo hai, i problemi più grandi sono quelli che si mascherano da normalità.
> Quindi lei come poteva credere di avere un problema se era normale? Sai, io non cindivido il sadomaso, ma c'èa chi piace ed anche tanto, potrei pensare che se provassi dolore a fare sesso che siano gli altri un poco sadomaso sempre e comunque.
> Sono dinamiche più complesse e molto più intime di quelle che si possono credere e dipendono dalla psicologia della persona stessa,m quindi farfalla, il tuo modo di agire va bene per una tipologia di persona più materiale che per una più asttratta, finchè tu non capirai una persona più astratta non potrai capire il dolore che si cela fuori dalla materialità o al piacere che si cela comunque fuori di essa.


Le banalità sono quelle che dici tu non io
Forse non ti sei accorto che siamo nel 2011. Una donna va dal ginecologo una volta all'anno almeno.
Avrà parlato una volta con un'amica e si sarà resa conto che il suo stato non era "normale"? Io ci vedo scarsa voglia di risolvere il problema


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi se per qualche regola genetica assurda tu fossi un alieno e per figliare dovresti farti fustigare più e più volte a sangue e farti buttare il sale addosso non lo faresti solo per figliare, ma anche per divertirti??? Ammazza che masochista che sei!
> Wise, se una donna vuole fare dei figli ma prova dolore fisico nell'atto, è coraggio quello che già face per quel tempo, davvero una prova di volontà e non pensare ad un figlio come il diletto della donna, un figlio è tutto fuorchè diletto, è una grossa responsabilità.
> A mio avviso tu non sei riuscito a parlare con lei sin dall'inizio e non avete mai provato a risolvere il suo vaginismo, guarda che è difficile convincere una persona di avere un problema se è sempre stata cos', metti che tu fossi nato con una scopa in culo...anche se diverso quella scopa in culo sarebbe stata la tua norma, come spiegarti che non lo è???


Daniele spiegazione: il suo vaginismo era solo a livello di lubrificazione,*non lubrificava!* Di tutto quello che ci succedeva in quel momento non ne eravamo consapevoli, si pensava ad una enpasse momentanea. Dopo *anni *ho compreso che quello fosse vaginismo.
Lei non soffriva di alcun dolore nell'atto sessuale,forse era il sottoscritto che vedeva più le stelle! L'unica cosa che le veniva consigliata dal ginecologo erano dei gel lubrificanti, null'altro!!!
Poi probabilmente, sarà stato un problema di testa. Ora mi auguro che se lo sia risolto, visto che ha avuto un nuovo compagno per quattro anni...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se c'è un problema si deve risolvere in due. Se uno non è interessato che deve fare l'altro?
> 
> E poi, Daniele, caspita, persino tu (scusa ) sai cos'è il vaginismo, figuriamoci loro dopo anni.
> Se alla fine lei non aveva la minima intenzione di affrontare il problema, lui doveva tagliarsi il pene?
> Lo so che tu vedi nel sesso molta meno attrattiva della maggior parte delle persone. Ma più che la mancanza di sesso, per me conta la mancanza di volontà nell'affrontare un rpoblema che per l'altro è penoso.


Nausicaa, io piuttosto che risolvere il mio problema come razionalità impone sono finito a prendere a botte mia madre, vedi un poco te quanto la vergogna di nascondere qualcosa possono portare a fare qualcosa di indicibile e peggiore, ma nascosto.
Prova tu dire certe cose ad un medico quando magari sei introversa...non ce la fai, semplice e la persona al tuo fianco non deve spronarti in nessun caso, ma deve guidarti e farti capire che non è un male anche se è un problema. Non semplifichiamo le cose ai minimi, se siamo persone materiali le soluzioni nostre non valgono per persone astratte, punto, quindi quello che vale per noi non vale per nulla per gli altri.
Questa è una cos che ho compreso nel mio lontano passato quando ero buono e davo una mano alle persone, che devi essere l'altra persona per riuscire a dare un consiglio adatto.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le banalità sono quelle che dici tu non io
> Forse non ti sei accorto che siamo nel 2011. Una donna va dal ginecologo una volta all'anno almeno.
> Avrà parlato una volta con un'amica e si sarà resa conto che il suo stato non era "normale"? Io ci vedo scarsa voglia di risolvere il problema


Per gli elementi che hai su di lei è come dici tu.

Ma perchè una donna decide di abortire per "godersela ancora un po'" e subito dopo assume un atteggiamento completamente opposto?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, io piuttosto che risolvere il mio problema come razionalità impone sono finito a prendere a botte mia madre, vedi un poco te quanto la vergogna di nascondere qualcosa possono portare a fare qualcosa di indicibile e peggiore, ma nascosto.
> Prova tu dire certe cose ad un medico quando magari sei introversa...non ce la fai, semplice e la persona al tuo fianco non deve spronarti in nessun caso, ma deve guidarti e farti capire che non è un male anche se è un problema. Non semplifichiamo le cose ai minimi, se siamo persone materiali le soluzioni nostre non valgono per persone astratte, punto, quindi quello che vale per noi non vale per nulla per gli altri.
> Questa è una cos che ho compreso nel mio lontano passato quando ero buono e davo una mano alle persone, che devi essere l'altra persona per riuscire a dare un consiglio adatto.



Non c'entra col 3d, ma...

Sai che non sono più sicura che una persona possa cambiare tanto da passare da buona a cattiva e viceversa? Così, di striscio.

Ancora, sono stufa di un certo tipo di giustificazioni -e non sto parlando necessariamente di te-
Siamo responsabili delle nostre azioni. Tradimenti, botte alla propria madre, decisione di non voler affrontare certi problemi causando dolore agli altri.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le banalità sono quelle che dici tu non io
> Forse non ti sei accorto che siamo nel 2011. Una donna va dal ginecologo una volta all'anno almeno.
> Avrà parlato una volta con un'amica e si sarà resa conto che il suo stato non era "normale"? Io ci vedo scarsa voglia di risolvere il problema


Farfalla, banalità io?? E' più banale il tuo assolutismo o il mio relativismo? Uhmmm, l'assolutismo è decaduto da tempo, quindi il mio relativismo è antico ma un poco più moderno. Come ho detto ho avuto modo di conoscere anche l'imbarazzo di altri e questa cosa è forte, non la si risolve come portare l'auto dal meccanico, ma c'è ben altro a monte che non lo risolve per nulla un ginecologo in assurdo.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non c'entra col 3d, ma...
> 
> Sai che non sono più sicura che una persona possa cambiare tanto da passare da buona a cattiva e viceversa? Così, di striscio.
> 
> ...


Io non lo ero, ero disposto ad uccidere chiunque per un poco di pausa dal mio dolore se solo mi si fosse detto che quella morte mi avrerbbe dato 5 minuti di pausa, e non scherzo per nulla.
Il dolore dentro può portare a scelte alquanto bizzare e noi siamo responsabili solo delle azioni che eseguiamo razionalmente (quindi consapevoli), quelle dettate da diversi instinti (il mio autoconservazione per esempio) sono cose che facciamo fatica a controllare se sono importanti.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per gli elementi che hai su di lei è come dici tu.
> 
> Ma perchè una donna decide di abortire per "godersela ancora un po'" e subito dopo assume un atteggiamento completamente opposto?


Trauma per la scelta fatta?
Può essere. 
Io non sto condannando questa donna che non conosco ma per gli elementi che abbiamo mi sento molto più vicina a lui che a lei.
E comunque se ti "sforzi" di avere rapporti per avere un figlio, e ti vergogni a chiedere aiuto (teoria di Daniele) secondo me ti sforzi anche di avere rapporti per tuo marito, sempre che lo ami e lo desideri...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma allora che senso ha avuto per lei abortire, se lo ha fatto per godersela ancora?
> 
> Quello che è venuto dopo è incongruente con quello che lei pensava.


DM nel rapporto tra due persone esistono anche altri tipi di condivisione e di divertimenti, non so, I VIAGGI?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, banalità io?? E' più banale il tuo assolutismo o il mio relativismo? Uhmmm, l'assolutismo è decaduto da tempo, quindi il mio relativismo è antico ma un poco più moderno. Come ho detto ho avuto modo di conoscere anche l'imbarazzo di altri e questa cosa è forte, non la si risolve come portare l'auto dal meccanico, ma c'è ben altro a monte che non lo risolve per nulla un ginecologo in assurdo.


Se sto male vado dal medico. Se il mio malessere mi pesa cerco una soluzione. Se non mi pesa, o posso conviverci ne faccio a meno.
Non conosco nessuno che ha un problema di salute serio o invalidante in qualche modo che non vuole farsi curare. A meno che non conviva serenamente con quel problema....anche a discapito di altri


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per gli elementi che hai su di lei è come dici tu.
> 
> Ma perchè una donna decide di abortire per "godersela ancora un po'" e subito dopo assume un atteggiamento completamente opposto?


Il motivo lo sa solo lei e manco Wise che era suo marito, considera questo. Qundi il loro matrimonio è finito ancor prima del tradimento, forse ancor prima di inziare, peccato che è finito nel dolore di uno dei due.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il motivo lo sa solo lei e manco Wise che era suo marito, considera questo. Qundi il loro matrimonio è finito ancor prima del tradimento, forse ancor prima di inziare, peccato che è finito nel dolore di uno dei due.


Perchè ovviamente il dolore di un marito che non può avere rapporti con la moglie per 4 anni e che si vede preso in considerazione solo per procreare è niente vero Daniele?
Sai cosa vuol dire non sentirsi desiderati per 4 anni?
Tralasciando anche il fatto che si sarà sentito messo da parte anche per la nascita dei figli visto che anche questo era motivazione per non avere rapporti.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sto male vado dal medico. Se il mio malessere mi pesa cerco una soluzione. Se non mi pesa, o posso conviverci ne faccio a meno.
> Non conosco nessuno che ha un problema di salute serio o invalidante in qualche modo che non vuole farsi curare. A meno che non conviva serenamente con quel problema....anche a discapito di altri


Io avevo un problema e seguendo questo discorso del cazzo sono finito quasi in coma. Sono andato dal medico, ho inziato una terapia farmacologica che mi debilitava a dire poco e tutti a dirmi che se il mio corpo reagiva così era bene, quando ero sveglio volevo solo distruggere come reazione a quel torpore indotto. Risultato??? Che fu sbagliato tutto dall'inizio e che hano cercato solo di sedarmi creando solo una rabbia aggiuntiva di reazione ancor maggiore, da li le botte a mia madre quelle volte che ero sveglio e che mi faceva innervosire quando ero in crisi.
I medici non possono fare miracoli, quando un problema fisico nasce dalla mente, anzi possono risolverlo o anche peggiorarlo.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale donna sta 4 anni con un problema simile senza farsi curare?
> Se desideri tuo marito fai di tutto per risolvere un problema che credo con le giuste cure sia risolvibile?


 Ferma Farfalla io per 4 anni non sapevo neanche se l'avesse o no!!
Lei  rifiutava totalmente il sesso e il fesso che sono io, che avrei dovuto, a quel punto interrompere la relazione con lei...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ovviamente il dolore di un marito che non può avere rapporti con la moglie per 4 anni e che si vede preso in considerazione solo per procreare è niente vero Daniele?
> Sai cosa vuol dire non sentirsi desiderati per 4 anni?
> Tralasciando anche il fatto che si sarà sentito messo da parte anche per la nascita dei figli visto che anche questo era motivazione per non avere rapporti.


E mollarla e basta??? Ma scusa tradire come dei coglioni e dire che è l'altro??? Solo Quintina scuso perchè fu malttrattata non solo fisicamente, ma anche psicologicamente (cosa ancor peggiore), ma gli altri non hanno subito nulla e fanno del male senza scegliere l'ovvio? Il tradimento è in questi casi una vendetta spropositata, quando basterebbe dire, non mi va più di stare in questa situazione, me ne vado!


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ferma Farfalla io per 4 anni non sapevo neanche se l'avesse o no!!
> Lei  rifiutava totalmente il sesso e il fesso che sono io, che avrei dovuto, a quel punto interrompere la relazione con lei...


:up: Era l'unica cosa giusta da fare almeno per salvare i rapporti dopo avendo dei figli...non ci si pensa mai ai figli prima.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ferma Farfalla io per 4 anni non sapevo neanche se l'avesse o no!!
> Lei rifiutava totalmente il sesso e il fesso che sono io, che avrei dovuto, a quel punto interrompere la relazione con lei...


Peggio ancora.
Io non credo tu sia stato fesso. 
Sei stato bravo a starle vicino ed ad accettare questa situazione.
Forse avete avuto anche poco dialogo. Forse anche tu hai insistito poco per capire dove stava il problema..


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peggio ancora.
> Io non credo tu sia stato fesso.
> Sei stato bravo a starle vicino ed ad accettare questa situazione.
> Forse avete avuto anche poco dialogo. Forse anche tu hai insistito poco per capire dove stava il problema..


Per me ha insistito ma nel modo sbagliato, quello che crea una chiusura in una persona introversa, quando una persona si chiude ci possono volere anni a farla tornare allo stadio primevo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E mollarla e basta??? Ma scusa tradire come dei coglioni e dire che è l'altro??? Solo Quintina scuso perchè fu malttrattata non solo fisicamente, ma anche psicologicamente (cosa ancor peggiore), ma gli altri non hanno subito nulla e fanno del male senza scegliere l'ovvio? Il tradimento è in questi casi una vendetta spropositata, quando basterebbe dire, non mi va più di stare in questa situazione, me ne vado!


Daniele non mi giustificare troppo

ho subito quello che ho subito ma ciò non mi ha resa incapace di intendere e di volere. Io sono perfettamente consapevole delle mie azioni e sono responsabile al 100% delle mie scelte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise io ti capisco


E' bruttissimo essere rifiutati dal proprio partner


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E mollarla e basta??? Ma scusa tradire come dei coglioni e dire che è l'altro??? Solo Quintina scuso perchè fu malttrattata non solo fisicamente, ma anche psicologicamente (cosa ancor peggiore), ma gli altri non hanno subito nulla e fanno del male senza scegliere l'ovvio? Il tradimento è in questi casi una vendetta spropositata, quando basterebbe dire, non mi va più di stare in questa situazione, me ne vado!


Non mi stavo riferendo al tradimento. Che palle Daniele!!! 
Mi stavo riferendo a quello che ha subito quest'uomo. Il tradimento non è giustificabile
Ma tu parlavi di dolore e come sempre vedi solo il dolore del tradimento e non quello di un uomo che indubbiamente si è sentito rifiutato.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io avevo un problema e seguendo questo discorso del cazzo sono finito quasi in coma. Sono andato dal medico, ho inziato una terapia farmacologica che mi debilitava a dire poco e tutti a dirmi che se il mio corpo reagiva così era bene, quando ero sveglio volevo solo distruggere come reazione a quel torpore indotto. Risultato??? Che fu sbagliato tutto dall'inizio e che hano cercato solo di sedarmi creando solo una rabbia aggiuntiva di reazione ancor maggiore, da li le botte a mia madre quelle volte che ero sveglio e che mi faceva innervosire quando ero in crisi.
> I medici non possono fare miracoli, quando un problema fisico nasce dalla mente, anzi possono risolverlo o anche peggiorarlo.



Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che per te assolutismo sia non darti ragione, e relativismo sia riferire ogni cosa alla tua sola esperienza 

Qua una coppia non era bene assortita, io non penso che la moglie sia stata cattiva o meritasse del male, ma dire "non ce la faccio più se non facciamo qualcosa cerco altrove" è un estremo grido di aiuto che se non ascoltato mi fa dire "ma che ti aspettavi?!?!?" quando ormai è troppo tardi.
Alla fine, visto che Wise dice che ha (avuto?) un compagno nuovo, non sembra che la fine del loro matrimonio sia stato così traumatico da spezzarla. Forse, chi sa, dentro di se pure lei non era più così legata a lui.
Almeno, se a me fosse stato detto "siamo alla frutta", io amando avrei cercato di fare qualcosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele non mi giustificare troppo
> 
> ho subito quello che ho subito ma ciò non mi ha resa incapace di intendere e di volere. Io sono perfettamente consapevole delle mie azioni e sono responsabile al 100% delle mie scelte



Resto sempre ammirata di fronte a questo tuo atteggiamento.
E' lo stesso che cerco di assumere io, spero di riuscire a mantenerlo come te


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ferma Farfalla io per 4 anni non sapevo neanche se l'avesse o no!!
> Lei  rifiutava totalmente il sesso e il fesso che sono io, che avrei dovuto, a quel punto interrompere la relazione con lei...


Ed è proprio quello che stà dicendo Daniele e che mi sento di condividere. Dopo 4 anni di bricolage fai da te, se lei è stata sorda a varie ed eventuali, che spero e credo ci siano state, richieste di risolvere la situazione insieme, bisogna prendere una decisione, e non deve essere necessariamente quella di tradire, ma semplicemente quella di prendere atto della situazione e metterci un taglio.

[Mode Lothar On]

Cioè a me scatterebbe il segnale di emergenza "Alert Alert Alert" se mia moglie ed io stessimo un giorno senza farlo, 4 anni sono decisamente tantini

[Mode Lothar Off]


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me ha insistito ma nel modo sbagliato, quello che crea una chiusura in una persona introversa, quando una persona si chiude ci possono volere anni a farla tornare allo stadio primevo.


Boh, quello che ho fatto ho fatto, tornare indietro non si può, so solo che oggi sono un altro, una persona più consapevole e felice.
LA ex moglie non dico che è un'amica, ma è la mamma dei miei figli e le porto la considerazione in giusta misura,ne troppo poco ne troppo. Io ho la mia vita che è ben distinta dalla sua, l'unico denominatore comune sono i nostri figli. Poi se lei ha un moroso , due o tre o nessuno non me ne cala di meno...
Quello che a me interessa è di essere centrato su me stesso e di esere sereno..


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Farfalla, io vengo rifiutato il più delle volte da tutte le donne che ho avuto, perchè nella mia norma sarei più attivo di quanto si possa pensare in questo forum. IO adesso punto il mio rapporto anche su altro, su molto altro e il sesso ha l'importanza che deve avere, la mia donna può non aver voglia in quel momento, ma in altri modi mi mostra l'amore che prova per me e questo basta ed avanza, il leggere quello dai suoi occhi.
Comunque io sono stato rifiutato per molto tempo dalla mia prima ex, il motivo era che lei mi tradiva, perchè fardsi dare giù dal fesso con cui stava? Quindi mi sono passato il mio buon tempo di astinenza, che considerato poi il dopo che ci siamo lasciati è diventato un bel paio di anni e passa.
Conosco tutte le sensazioni del rifiuto, dell'abbandono e del resto e per quello che ho vissuto non è niente in confronto a quello del tradimento e quanto un ttradimento possa incarognirti.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele non mi giustificare troppo
> 
> ho subito quello che ho subito ma ciò non mi ha resa incapace di intendere e di volere. Io sono perfettamente consapevole delle mie azioni e sono responsabile al 100% delle mie scelte


Giustifico quello he ti ha modificata a tal punto una persona diversa da quello che saresti stata, probabilmente una gran bella persona, adesso hai dei peccati (mica piccoli, eh!) che ti mettono in ombra.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ed è proprio quello che stà dicendo Daniele e che mi sento di condividere. Dopo 4 anni di bricolage fai da te, se lei è stata sorda a varie ed eventuali, che spero e credo ci siano state, richieste di risolvere la situazione insieme, bisogna prendere una decisione, e non deve essere necessariamente quella di tradire, ma semplicemente quella di prendere atto della situazione e metterci un taglio.
> 
> [Mode Lothar On]
> 
> ...


Tubarao ha colto nel segno!!!:up:
Il pirla in questione sono stato io!!
L'unica mia giustificazioneè semplicemente l'inesperienza e aver, ovviamente, vissuto con il senso di colpa, perchè quando lei ci è rimasta ho partecipato alla cosa,ergo una dose di colpa era mia..
Poi lo sapete benissimo a che velocità passano gli anni e uno spera sempre che le cose tonino come prima, perchè a parte il sesso, tutto il resto andava bene..MA non si può vivevre da fratelli con una fidanzata!!!


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giustifico quello he ti ha modificata a tal punto una persona diversa da quello che saresti stata, probabilmente una gran bella persona, adesso hai dei peccati (mica piccoli, eh!) che ti mettono in ombra.


 MA è uno sport qui buttarsi palate di merda?


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quello che a me interessa è di essere centrato su me stesso e di esere sereno..


Essere centrati su se stessi può far essere sereni fino ad un certo punto, quello più basilare, è la felicità di un adolescente. Poi magari scoprirai la felicità  degli altri e non solo dei parenti, ma questo è il mio me stesso ante-tradimento, adesso sono per la morte di massa di molte persone.


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale donna sta 4 anni con un problema simile senza farsi curare?
> Se desideri tuo marito fai di tutto per risolvere un problema che credo con le giuste cure sia risolvibile?


:up: :up: :up:
Quoto al 100%.


Purtroppo, come per il tradimento, solo chi ci e' passato puo' capire cosa hai passato, ed e' bruttissimo, quindi non aspettarti molta comprensione dai soliti perbenisti/moralisti.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA è uno sport qui buttarsi palate di merda?


Wise, essere belle persone è una condizione di poche persone al mondo, quasi tutti sono difettosi da scartare.
Io ho fatto un complimento a Quintina e lei sa come la trattavo molto tempo fa...e sa che per me scrivere cose del genere equivale ad un attestato di stima.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> :up: :up: :up:
> Quoto al 100%.


QUindi se uno sta male va  dal medico e viene curato, no??? Allora perchè io diventai violento e cattivo con le cure dei medici??? Quindi l'equazione del genere che mi fu formulata dal mio padrino, da sua moglie e da loro figlio che è come mio fratello è stata smentita alla grande, il bene per me era non curare la cosa ma risolverla, cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

Secondo me hai sbagliato comunque.
Non ha importanza avvisare o no...

Visto com'erano i chiari di luna, potevi mettere le cose in chiaro prima di fare un figlio...


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi se uno sta male va  dal medico e viene curato, no??? Allora perchè io diventai violento e cattivo con le cure dei medici???


Il PROVARE a voler risolvere una situazione e' alla base di tutto. I medici possono fallire, ma che siano dottori, chirughi o psicologi se vuoi stare con una persona fai di tutto per farla stare bene, non ti chiudi a riccio n anni senza provare a fare nulla, altrimenti vuol dire che sei la prima a pensare a te stessa e fottertene della sofferenza (grossa) del tuo partner.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me hai sbagliato comunque.
> Non ha importanza avvisare o no...
> 
> Visto com'erano i chiari di luna, potevi mettere le cose in chiaro prima di fare un figlio...


 Ma a parte il sesso andava tutto benissimo!! Solo poca coscienza e consapevolezza..


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Il PROVARE a voler risolvere una situazione e' alla base di tutto. I medici possono fallire, ma che siano dottori, chirughi o psicologi se vuoi stare con una persona fai di tutto per farla stare bene, non ti chiudi a riccio come 4 anni senza provare a fare nulla, altrimenti vuol dire che sei la prima a pensare a te stesse e fottertene della sofferenza (grossa) del tuo partner.


Sbagliato!!! riprovaci che sarai più fortunato, a me davano del pazzo per quello che dicevo che volevo fare per sopportare quel peso che portavo dentro, erano solo delle parole da dire che mai ho potuto dire, un profondo "ma fatti inculare" che veniva da dentro. Io volevo fare qualcosa, ma nessuno mi dava una mano, tutti ottimi consigli sul come fare le cose. In più io adesso mi vergogno come un caimano di certe cose che mi sono successe che non le risolverò più, non ne resco parlare con nessuno.
QUindi fai tu se si può banalizzare dei problemi personali con una persona che è soltato il coniuge e non una persona più vicina (gli unici che possono capirti in certi momenti sono a volte i genitori e neppure loro possono arrivare tanto lontano).


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me hai sbagliato comunque.
> Non ha importanza avvisare o no...
> 
> Visto com'erano i chiari di luna, potevi mettere le cose in chiaro prima di fare un figlio...


QUanto adoro questa orsetta polare, dice piccole cose e sempre belle!!! :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi se uno sta male va  dal medico e viene curato, no??? Allora perchè io diventai violento e cattivo con le cure dei medici??? Quindi l'equazione del genere che mi fu formulata dal mio padrino, da sua moglie e da loro figlio che è come mio fratello è stata smentita alla grande, il bene per me era non curare la cosa ma risolverla, cosa ben diversa.


I medici possono sbagliare. Capito lo sbaglio, cambi medico e riprovi, se vuoi stare bene.
Io sono stata male, mi sto facendo curare, e mi hanno salvato.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Il PROVARE a voler risolvere una situazione e' alla base di tutto. I medici possono fallire, ma che siano dottori, chirughi o psicologi se vuoi stare con una persona fai di tutto per farla stare bene, non ti chiudi a riccio n anni senza provare a fare nulla, altrimenti vuol dire che sei la prima a pensare a te stessa e fottertene della sofferenza (grossa) del tuo partner.


L'unica chiusura è stata quella del sesso, infatti non ho mai demorso in quegli anni, speranzoso che tutto potesse tornare come prima, ma è una REGOLA che mai nulla di interrotto torna come prima neanche una rotaia di un treno!!!


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I medici possono sbagliare. Capito lo sbaglio, cambi medico e riprovi, se vuoi stare bene.
> Io sono stata male, mi sto facendo curare, e mi hanno salvato.


Io ne ho cambiati tre e tre hanno sbagliato. Col cazzo che adesso mi adeguo ad un medico se sto male, sarà lui ad adeguarsi a me.
Io sono quasi morto e questo non lo perdono a persone che dovrebbero tentare di salvare delle vite.
In più i tentativi sono limitati, perchè ogni errore porta conseguenze che peggiorano il male della persona.


----------



## Papero (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Asessuata completamente... Dal momento che ha deciso di avere un figlio,ovvero dopo 4 anni di zero sesso,sono passati 5 anni di sesso solo per procreazione...La Santità non fa parte della mia personalità.
> Comunque non rinnego nulla,se oggi sono come sono è grazie a tutta l'esperienza che mi son fatto. Non difedere a spada tratta il genere femminile, anche se lei è madre, io dal mio canto sono padre,ovvero oltre a provvedere all'educazione, provvedo più che largamente al mantenimento,visto che madame non ci pensa neanche un minuto a lavorare...
> Doctor, secondo lei era presto, perchè era da poco che eravamo assieme e voleva godersela ancora un pò...:unhappy:


Secondo me tradirla era il minimo che potessi fare... forse hai sbagliato a sposarla, dovevi immaginare una vita di merda con una che te la da col contagocce...

Che vita è senza sesso specialmente all'inizio di un rapporto? di merda!


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma a parte il sesso andava tutto benissimo!! Solo poca coscienza e consapevolezza..


 Poca consapevolezza e coscienza di te stesso allora, non del rapporto di coppia.
Se andava tutto benissimo a parte il sesso, vuol dire che non era una cosa importante anche per te, che c'era altro di più importante del sesso (...). 
Se fosse stato un punto fondamentale per te, avresti messo prima i puntini sulle i. 





Daniele ha detto:


> QUanto adoro questa orsetta polare, dice piccole cose e sempre belle!!! :up:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbagliato!!! riprovaci che sarai più fortunato, a me davano del pazzo per quello che dicevo che volevo fare per sopportare quel peso che portavo dentro, erano solo delle parole da dire che mai ho potuto dire, un profondo "ma fatti inculare" che veniva da dentro. Io volevo fare qualcosa, ma nessuno mi dava una mano, tutti ottimi consigli sul come fare le cose. In più io adesso mi vergogno come un caimano di certe cose che mi sono successe che non le risolverò più, non ne resco parlare con nessuno.
> QUindi fai tu se si può banalizzare dei problemi personali con una persona che è soltato il coniuge e non una persona più vicina (gli unici che possono capirti in certi momenti sono a volte i genitori e neppure loro possono arrivare tanto lontano).


Personalmente mi sono sempre arrangiato da solo, e questo, oggi, mi da una forza incrediblie!!
Non chiedo aiuto e manco lo do!! Ognuno si aiuti da solo, ma non per cattiveria,ma perchè è giusto così!!
Nessuno potrà mai dire di avere avuto un consiglio sbagliato.
Si può esprimere la propria opinione, e ognuno è libero di aderire o non essere d'accordo..


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi se uno sta male va dal medico e viene curato, no??? Allora perchè io diventai violento e cattivo con le cure dei medici??? Quindi l'equazione del genere che mi fu formulata dal mio padrino, da sua moglie e da loro figlio che è come mio fratello è stata smentita alla grande, il bene per me era non curare la cosa ma risolverla, cosa ben diversa.


Alemno ci hai provato. Qui mi sembra non sia avvenuto nemmeno questo.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me tradirla era il minimo che potessi fare... forse hai sbagliato a sposarla, dovevi immaginare una vita di merda con una che te la da col contagocce...
> 
> Che vita è senza sesso specialmente all'inizio di un rapporto? di merda!


 

                                                            :up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I medici possono sbagliare. Capito lo sbaglio, cambi medico e riprovi, se vuoi stare bene.
> Io sono stata male, mi sto facendo curare, e mi hanno salvato.


Quoto:up::up::up:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Poca consapevolezza e coscienza di te stesso allora, non del rapporto di coppia.
> Se andava tutto benissimo a parte il sesso, vuol dire che non era una cosa importante anche per te, che c'era altro di più importante del sesso (...).
> Se fosse stato un punto fondamentale per te, avresti messo prima i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ...


Quiesti li chiamo errori di gioventù e di poca esperienza!! Pensi di amare ed è solo infatuazione.Su questo non nego affatto!!!
Infatti la donna che è succeduta alla ex è stata, da me, molto molto e consapevolmente amata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Poca consapevolezza e coscienza di te stesso allora, non del rapporto di coppia.
> Se andava tutto benissimo a parte il sesso, vuol dire che non era una cosa importante anche per te, che c'era altro di più importante del sesso (...).
> Se fosse stato un punto fondamentale per te, avresti messo prima i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poca consapevolezza e coscienza di te stesso allora, non del rapporto di coppia.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quiesti li chiamo errori di gioventù e di poca esperienza!! Pensi di amare ed è solo infatuazione.Su questo non nego affatto!!!
> Infatti la donna che è succeduta alla ex è stata, da me, molto molto e consapevolmente amata!!!


Ma posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
Non mi sembra di averlo letto...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Personalmente mi sono sempre arrangiato da solo, e questo, oggi, mi da una forza incrediblie!!
> Non chiedo aiuto e manco lo do!! Ognuno si aiuti da solo, ma non per cattiveria,ma perchè è giusto così!!
> Nessuno potrà mai dire di avere avuto un consiglio sbagliato.
> Si può esprimere la propria opinione, e ognuno è libero di aderire o non essere d'accordo..


Puoi arrangiarti solo se non hai mai dovuto sopportare carichi emotivi che ti potevano schiacciare, io ho iniziato a 11 anni ad essere adulto ed essere forte per altri, questo è un male, perchè se poi un pilastro di quella vita di merda che sei però riuscito a tirare su viene a mancare per colpa di parole legate ad azioni altrui, allora viene solo una voglia. Io non lo nascondo, ho avuto voglia di morire e ci sono quasi riuscito, non rinnego questa cosa che è successa e la cosa peggiore è che chi mi ha fatto del male era consapevole che sarebbe finita così mettendoci il carico sopra e pur di stare meglio ha preferito la morte possibile altrui. Questo non posso perdonarlo, chi psicologicamente si attiva per portare alla morte altri (in italia mi risulta essere reato).


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi arrangiarti solo se non hai mai dovuto sopportare carichi emotivi che ti potevano schiacciare, io ho iniziato a 11 anni ad essere adulto ed essere forte per altri, questo è un male, perchè se poi un pilastro di quella vita di merda che sei però riuscito a tirare su viene a mancare per colpa di parole legate ad azioni altrui, allora viene solo una voglia. Io non lo nascondo, ho avuto voglia di morire e ci sono quasi riuscito, non rinnego questa cosa che è successa e la cosa peggiore è che chi mi ha fatto del male era consapevole che sarebbe finita così mettendoci il carico sopra e pur di stare meglio ha preferito la morte possibile altrui. Questo non posso perdonarlo, chi psicologicamente si attiva per portare alla morte altri (in italia mi risulta essere reato).


D'accordo!! Ma sei sempre tu che decidi della tua di vita!! Se sei in balia degli altri, sono sempre tuoi i problemi...Spero di essermi fatto comprendere!!!


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
> Non mi sembra di averlo letto...


 Adesso sono anche troppi!! Ma ho recuperato...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Adesso sono anche troppi!! Ma ho recuperato...


mi auguro anche lei, magari con un altro è possibile che possa avere una vita sessuale regolare.
chissà


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro anche lei, magari con un altro è possibile abbia una vita sessuale regolare


 Ah non lo so  Non chiedo e non mi interessa  Se così fosse buon per lei!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ah non lo so  Non chiedo e non mi interessa  Se così fosse buon per lei!!!


 certo


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> D'accordo!! Ma sei sempre tu che decidi della tua di vita!! Se sei in balia degli altri, sono sempre tuoi i problemi...Spero di essermi fatto comprendere!!!


Non sai il percorso di vita degli altri, come probabilmente non conosci davvero neppure quello della tua ex moglie, anzi quasi di certo, quello che dici sono le famose soluzioni buone per tutti, allora tutti ingegneri??? 
la realtà è che ci sono momenti nella vita in cui subisci cose che tu si vede non hai subito in cui devi per forza appoggiarti ad altri o morire.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sai il percorso di vita degli altri, come probabilmente non conosci davvero neppure quello della tua ex moglie, anzi quasi di certo, quello che dici sono le famose soluzioni buone per tutti, allora tutti ingegneri???
> la realtà è che ci sono momenti nella vita in cui subisci cose che tu si vede non hai subito in cui devi per forza appoggiarti ad altri o morire.


Mai fatto ciò,ma qui entrano in ballo i vari nostri Background...


----------



## Hirohito (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
> Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...


Wise sei un mito !


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Wise sei un mito !


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Wise sei un mito !


 perché?


----------



## Hirohito (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Perchè io mi sarei comportato allo stesso modo


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Perchè io mi sarei comportato allo stesso modo


 ah...da mito a mito:mrgreen:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah...da mito a mito:mrgreen:


Minerva sei sarcastica!! Non è carino...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mai fatto ciò,ma qui entrano in ballo i vari nostri Background...


mai fare  una cosa non vuol dire che non la farai mai, magari hai solo avuto una vita tremendamente facile (anche se non ti sembra) da essere quasi un sogno per altri. Sai una mia amica aveva dei problemi sessuali con i ragazzi ad un certo momento, non voleva più averne a che vedere, allora parlando con lei scopri che la persona che voleva sposare faceva lo gigolò e lei non lo sapeva, quindi si è spaventata peer le malattie, poi parnado e parlando scopri che quella cosa legata allo stupro che aveva subito a 12 anni al quale suo padre non ha mai creduto le ha negato la fiducia per gli uomini, tanto da farme venire  il dubbio di essere lesbica. Una vita di merda che si sta sistemando solo un poco ora, lei ha 30 anni, cavoli da 12 anni a 30 vivendo un incubo non è il massimo no??
Noi siamo forti solo se siamo intonsi.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> mai fare una cosa non vuol dire che non la farai mai, magari hai solo avuto una vita tremendamente facile (anche se non ti sembra) da essere quasi un sogno per altri. Sai una mia amica aveva dei problemi sessuali con i ragazzi ad un certo momento, non voleva più averne a che vedere, allora parlando con lei scopri che la persona che voleva sposare faceva lo gigolò e lei non lo sapeva, quindi si è spaventata peer le malattie, poi parnado e parlando scopri che quella cosa legata allo stupro che aveva subito a 12 anni al quale suo padre non ha mai creduto le ha negato la fiducia per gli uomini, tanto da farme venire il dubbio di essere lesbica. Una vita di merda che si sta sistemando solo un poco ora, lei ha 30 anni, cavoli da 12 anni a 30 vivendo un incubo non è il massimo no??
> Noi siamo forti solo se siamo intonsi.


Non è proprio necessario essere intonsi, anzi!
Purtroppo di storie come quella di questa ragazza ce ne sono troppe.
Molto spesso se le tengono dentro tutta la vita e magari ce le troviamo sulla nostra strada e passiamo tutti delle vite problematiche.
Ne ho conosciute anche io di donne così e sinceramente mi fanno molta tenerezza...:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non è proprio necessario essere intonsi, anzi!
> Purtroppo di storie come quella di questa ragazza ce ne sono troppe.
> Molto spesso se le tengono dentro tutta la vita e magari ce le troviamo sulla nostra strada e passiamo tutti delle vite problematiche.
> Ne ho conosciute anche io di donne così e sinceramente mi fanno molta tenerezza...:unhappy:


Si, ma se non sai il motivo per cui sono così, penserai al contrario che sono delle stronze frigide, oppure altro ancora. 
Le reazioni al male portano sempre a qualcosa che non è l'ottimo per la persona, ma almeno rimane in vita.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma se non sai il motivo per cui sono così, penserai al contrario che sono delle stronze frigide, oppure altro ancora.
> Le reazioni al male portano sempre a qualcosa che non è l'ottimo per la persona, ma almeno rimane in vita.


Beh certe volte è meglio non sapere...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh certe volte è meglio non sapere...


Certo, ma poi si viene traditi per una cosa che non si voleva sapere e si finisce a fare ancora del male aggiunto a chi en ha sopportato troppo, wise ti ricordo che c'è un limite per ogni persona e quel limite è variabile e non lo conosce  nessuno...poi si diventa delle iene.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo, ma poi si viene traditi per una cosa che non si voleva sapere e si finisce a fare ancora del male aggiunto a chi en ha sopportato troppo, wise ti ricordo che c'è un limite per ogni persona e quel limite è variabile e non lo conosce nessuno...poi si diventa delle iene.


Daniele, scusa, ma mi spieghi con sei così incazzato? Cosa ti hanno fatto?
Vabbè che sei giovane, ma provare ad essere un pò più Zen non ti guasterebbe!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Essere centrati su se stessi può far essere sereni fino ad un certo punto, quello più basilare, è la felicità di un adolescente. Poi magari scoprirai la felicità  degli altri e non solo dei parenti, ma questo è il mio me stesso ante-tradimento, *adesso sono per la morte di massa di molte persone.*



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ritorno a leggere ... ma questa non la potevo saltare :mrgreen: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ritorno a leggere ... ma questa non la potevo saltare :mrgreen: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Si però Mari dovevi fare una domanda IMPORTANTE " Chi è l'adolescente?"


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me tradirla era il minimo che potessi fare... forse hai sbagliato a sposarla, dovevi immaginare una vita di merda con una che te la da col contagocce...
> 
> Che vita è senza sesso specialmente all'inizio di un rapporto? di merda!



Potrebbe starci


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Adesso sono anche troppi!! Ma ho recuperato...



Dopo tutto quello che hai raccontato :mrgreen: mo ti fai venire il "pudore" sull'eta'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah...da mito a mito:mrgreen:


Molto sottile :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrebbe starci


Però sempre con l'esclamativo del " Te la da o non te la da"...
Cazzo non c'è solo questo, ovvio è molto importante,ma non c'è sempre e solo sesso per dimostrare amore...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Si però Mari dovevi fare una domanda IMPORTANTE " Chi è l'adolescente?"


Wise, io non credo nell'animale uomo, lo reputo un animale terribilmnente feroce e quindi pericoloso, non lo reputo intelligente, ma il più delle volte solo istintivo, meglio un cane di certo.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Wise, io non credo nell'animale uomo, lo reputo un animale terribilmnente feroce e quindi pericoloso, non lo reputo intelligente, ma il più delle volte solo istintivo, meglio un cane di certo.


 Daniele devi fare qualcosa per l'autostima!!! Assolutamente, però poi non esagerare dall'altra parte!!!


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dopo tutto quello che hai raccontato :mrgreen: mo ti fai venire il "pudore" sull'eta'?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai, sparane una di età, è quella lì...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh certe volte è meglio non sapere...



AH! ... la famosa: "Beata ignoranza" di Giordano Bruno? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

*sempre facendo finta che*



Wise ha detto:


> Bene, è arrivato il turno di raccontare anche la mia Storia.
> Ebbene si sono un traditore,ma con l'alibi.
> Un pò di anni fa conosco una ragazza dopo mesi tre incidente di percorso e visto che io ero abbastanza grande e lei anche le dissi di tenerlo,ma lei non volle e ci rinunciò.
> *Ovviamente, pensando il mio fosse amore le restai accanto,*ma per quattro anni i nostri rapporti furono inesistenti.Un bel giorno decise che fosse arrivato il momento di avere un figlio e cominciammo a darci da fare,ma una seririe di problematiche ci si pararono davaniti. Infatti la prima difficoltà fu il suo vaginismo,ovviamente non capito da entrambi per ovvia inesperienza del caso.
> ...


la questione è tutta nel tiepidissimo inizio di una relazione  che... tutto sembrava tranne che una storia d'amore.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Daniele devi fare qualcosa per l'autostima!!! Assolutamente, però poi non esagerare dall'altra parte!!!


Ma perchè, solo perchè nel momento in cui l'altra persona mi ha usato poi ha buttato le colpe su di me ed io che mi reputo in un qualche senso colpevole della morte di mio padre mi becco altre colpe che ho scoperto poi di non aver avuto visto che è stato ammesso essere cose dette solo per ferirmi??? Gioia e tripudio, adesso sono convinto di essere una merdaccia e così permango.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi stavo riferendo al tradimento. Che palle Daniele!!!
> Mi stavo riferendo a quello che *ha subito quest'uomo*. Il tradimento non è giustificabile
> Ma tu parlavi di dolore e come sempre vedi solo il dolore del tradimento e non quello di un uomo che indubbiamente si è sentito rifiutato.


 a me sembra che la sua sia stata una scelta e se ci sono colpe vanno spartite equamente tra tutti e due.


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *Beh,prima del fattaccio assolutamente normale!*
> *Dopo l'interruzione 4 anni in bianco, ma bianco assoluto!!*
> Dopo il quarto anno, solo durante l'ovulazione!
> Dopo la prima figlia la prima volta incinta del secondo!
> ...


Brutta re-azione da perte di lei  ma cosa le hai fatto? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la questione è tutta nel tiepidissimo inizio di una relazione che... tutto sembrava tranne che una storia d'amore.


Minerva va da persona a persona,sono per l'amore razionale, certo criticabile. Ma se tu sei qui,probabilmente qualcosa di razionale lo stai cercando..N'est pas?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta re-azione da perte di lei  ma cosa le hai fatto?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Niente di più di ciò che ho raccontato!!! Mari

La follia delle persone è un pozzo senza fondo, mi ci metto anche io...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che la sua sia stata una scelta e se ci sono colpe vanno spartite equamente tra tutti e due.


 



                                                       :up:100%


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Daniele spiegazione: il suo vaginismo era solo a livello di lubrificazione,*non lubrificava! *Di tutto quello che ci succedeva in quel momento non ne eravamo consapevoli, si pensava ad una enpasse momentanea. Dopo *anni *ho compreso che quello fosse vaginismo.
> Lei non soffriva di alcun dolore nell'atto sessuale,forse era il sottoscritto che vedeva più le stelle! L'unica cosa che le veniva consigliata dal ginecologo erano dei gel lubrificanti, null'altro!!!
> Poi probabilmente, sarà stato un problema di testa. Ora mi auguro che se lo sia risolto, visto che ha avuto un nuovo compagno per quattro anni...


E tu cosa facevi , la bella statuina? :mrgreen: ... invece potevi darti al giardinaggio e annaffiare/irrigare le aiuole  ... cazzarola  bisogna sempre insegnarvele certe cose :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè, solo perchè nel momento in cui l'altra persona mi ha usato poi ha buttato le colpe su di me ed io che mi reputo in un qualche senso colpevole della morte di mio padre mi becco altre colpe che ho scoperto poi di non aver avuto visto che è stato ammesso essere cose dette solo per ferirmi??? Gioia e tripudio, adesso sono convinto di essere una merdaccia e così permango.


 MA perchè di devi ricoprire di merda? Usa il profumo, almeno non si sente la puzza!!! 
 LA TUA PAROLA D'ORDINE E' AUTOSTIMA!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2011)

se lei non aveva dolore non era vaginismo.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu cosa facevi , la bella statuina? :mrgreen: ... invece potevi darti al giardinaggio e annaffiare/irrigare le aiuole  ... cazzarola  bisogna sempre insegnarvele certe cose :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Fatto!! Ma era come bagnare con un innaffiatoio il Sahara!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Wise, io non credo nell'animale uomo, lo reputo un animale terribilmnente feroce e quindi pericoloso, non lo reputo intelligente, ma il più delle volte solo istintivo, meglio un cane di certo.


Umano e' predatore rapace guarda la posizione degli occhi


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lei non aveva dolore non era vaginismo.


Vaginismo non è solo dolore!! Sembra il Piave!! Se pasa no!!! :mrgreen:

Quindi passi il colpo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Dai, sparane una di età, è quella lì...


Io la mia quando me la chiedono la dico sempre, -64, a giugno 65-, a volte, anche quando non me la chiedono :mrgreen: e tu?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io la mia quando me la chiedono la dico sempre, -64, a giugno 65-, a volte, anche quando non me la chiedono :mrgreen: e tu?


 Una decina in meno


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *MA perchè di devi ricoprire di merda? Usa il profumo, almeno non si sente la puzza!!!*
> LA TUA PAROLA D'ORDINE E' AUTOSTIMA!!!


Caro Squalo, ricora sempre: La cacca non e' merda :mrgreen: la merda vera non ha odore e, qualche volta profuma pure  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Squalo, ricora sempre: La cacca non e' merda :mrgreen: la merda vera non ha odore e, qualche volta profuma pure  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dipende dove ti trovi se sopravento o sottovento...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Fatto!! Ma era come bagnare con un innaffiatoio il Sahara!!!


Diciamo che sei intelligente ma non ti applichi abbastanza, bene :mrgreen: come dicevano le maestre a scuola  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta re-azione da perte di lei  ma cosa le hai fatto?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Non sono uno psicologo ma e' chiaro che l'interruzione di gravidanza e' stata devastante per lei. Solitamente all'aborto si uniscono terapie psicologiche, lunghe e mirate che vengono consigliate sempre, a prescindere dallo stato della ragazza/donna al momento dell'intervento, proprio per evitare danni ancora piu' grandi.
Le ha rifiutate lei o non le sono state nemmeno proposte ?


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Una decina in meno


Alla faccia  ti credevo piu nuovo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Dipende dove ti trovi se sopravento o sottovento...



Non c'e' vento che tiene


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non sono uno psicologo ma e' chiaro che l'interruzione di gravidanza e' stata devastante per lei. Solitamente all'aborto si uniscono terapie psicologiche, lunghe e mirate che vengono consigliate sempre, a prescindere dallo stato della ragazza/donna al momento dell'intervento, proprio per evitare danni ancora piu' grandi.


Daniel, ma sai che due coglioni sentirsi dire che avevo il cazzo marcio e non funzionava per 5 anni finchè non ha sparato fuori  la prima? Che du palle farsi fare un varicocele inutile?
Ma per me poteva avere tutti i problemi del mondo!! Cazzi assolutamente suoi, io il mio dovere di starle vicino l'ho fatto!!!
Di madre Teresa ce n'è una sola!!!
Sono molto più psicologo di quanto tu possa credere, mi sono analizzato e stra prima di disquisire...
Purtroppo il suo tarlo, secondo me, era più antico...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non sono uno psicologo ma e' chiaro che l'interruzione di gravidanza e' stata devastante per lei. Solitamente all'aborto si uniscono terapie psicologiche, lunghe e mirate che vengono consigliate sempre, a prescindere dallo stato della ragazza/donna al momento dell'intervento, proprio per evitare danni ancora piu' grandi.
> Le ha rifiutate lei o non le sono state nemmeno proposte ?


Era un matrimonio da non fare per incopatibilita' sessuale.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era un matrimonio da non fare per incopatibilita' sessuale.


Del senno di poi....


----------



## Daniel75 (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ...Sono molto più psicologo di quanto tu possa credere, mi sono analizzato e stra prima di disquisire...
> Purtroppo il suo tarlo, secondo me, era più antico...


Nono, mi hai frainteso. Io ti ho dato ragione dall'inizio, la mia storia ha molto in comune con la tua (figli a parte) e posso capire tutto quello che hai passato.
La mia curiosita' era causa di deformazione professionale. Lavoro anche per delle Asl e sono stato spesso nei consultori. So che (almeno da noi) per ogni interruzione viene proposto un ciclo di 3-4 sedute psicologiche eventualmente da proseguire o meno. 
Mi chiedevo solo se le aveva rifiutate lei o se non le era stato chiesto nulla.
Nemmeno mi e' venuto per l'anticamera del cervello accusare te, se ho dato quell'idea ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alla faccia  ti credevo piu nuovo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti mi scoccia dirla, perchè poi tutti mi dicono" Complimenti, non li dimostri" Mi stà sul cazzo, perchè poi ce li ho e non me li sento per nulla...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Nono, mi hai frainteso. Io ti ho dato ragione dall'inizio, la mia storia ha molto in comune con la tua (figli a parte) e posso capire tutto quello che hai passato.
> La mia curiosita' era causa di deformazione professionale. Lavoro anche per delle Asl e sono stato spesso nei consultori. So che (almeno da noi) per ogni interruzione viene proposto un ciclo di 3-4 sedute psicologiche eventualmente da proseguire o meno.
> Mi chiedevo solo se le aveva rifiutate lei o se non le era stato chiesto nulla.
> Nemmeno mi e' venuto per l'anticamera del cervello accusare te, se ho dato quell'idea ti chiedo scusa.


Parliamo dell' 85 non mi pare che proponessero sedute di psicoterapia...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh,prima del fattaccio assolutamente normale!
> Dopo l'interruzione 4 anni in bianco, ma bianco assoluto!!
> Dopo il quarto anno, solo durante l'ovulazione!
> Dopo la prima figlia la prima volta incinta del secondo!
> ...




bè sinceramente ....
a me pare che sul vaginismo ci ha fatto la cresta

magari l'interruzione le ha causato problemi psicologici, da senso di colpa ...
ma 

un po' iena pare anche a me


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè sinceramente ....
> a me pare che sul vaginismo ci ha fatto la cresta
> 
> magari l'interruzione le ha causato problemi psicologici, da senso di colpa ...
> ...


 A chi lo dici!!!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Io la mia quando me la chiedono* la dico *sempre*, -64, a giugno 65-, a volte, anche quando non me la chiedono :mrgreen: e tu?


senza leggere il post che quotavi
ho letto l'incipit 

e la coda dell'occhio ha registrato "sempre"
... 
e mi è perso un colpo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> A chi lo dici!!!


comunque 
più che l'età attuale 
mi interessava capire quanti anni avevate all'inizio della vostra storia


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza leggere il post che quotavi
> ho letto l'incipit
> 
> e la coda dell'occhio ha registrato "sempre"
> ...



*Hai dato troppa reputazione nelle ultime 24 ore, riprova più tardi.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque
> più che l'età attuale
> mi interessava capire quanti anni avevate all'inizio della vostra storia


  La mia lei 25 ed io 31 ergo mica di primissimo pelo...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> La mia lei 25 ed io 31 ergo mica di primissimo pelo...


eh
infatti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh,prima del fattaccio assolutamente normale!
> Dopo l'interruzione 4 anni in bianco, ma bianco assoluto!!
> Dopo il quarto anno, solo durante l'ovulazione!
> Dopo la prima figlia la prima volta incinta del secondo!
> ...


Ma tu davvero sei stato 4 anni senza farlo?
Dì la verità, dai.
Perché vedi, ad esempio adesso io e mio marito è da luglio che non lo facciamo, e più di una persona (uomini) mi hanno detto che è impossibile che un uomo stia tutto quel tempo senza farlo


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu davvero sei stato 4 anni senza farlo?
> Dì la verità, dai.
> Perché vedi, ad esempio adesso io e mio marito è da luglio che non lo facciamo, e più di una persona (uomini) mi hanno detto che è impossibile che un uomo stia tutto quel tempo senza farlo


 
Assolutamente si!!!
Poi ho recuperato alla grande,ma i 4 anni di castità sono reali...:unhappy:

Devo chiederti un'informazione, tu che sei la mia vate, ma come si fanno e ricevono i messaggi personali?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Assolutamente si!!!
> Poi ho recuperato alla grande,ma i 4 anni di castità sono reali...:unhappy:
> 
> Devo chiederti un'informazione, tu che sei la mia vate, ma come si fanno e ricevono i messaggi personali?


sono stati disattivati

non si può più mandarli

puoi comunicare solo tramite la moderazione democratica (!) oppure tramite email se ce l'hai attivata (ma tanti ce l'hanno disattivata)


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sono stati disattivati
> 
> non si può più mandarli
> 
> puoi comunicare solo tramite la moderazione democratica (!) oppure tramite email se ce l'hai attivata (ma tanti ce l'hanno disattivata)


co mai disattivati, boh che metodi arcaici... Ma io non so se la mail ce l'ho attivata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> co mai disattivati, boh che metodi arcaici... Ma io non so se la mail ce l'ho attivata...



"co mai" vuol dire "come mai"?

comunque tu ce l'hai attivato, quindi se qualcuno ti vuole scrivere un'email può farlo


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> "co mai" vuol dire "come mai"?
> 
> comunque tu ce l'hai attivato, quindi se qualcuno ti vuole scrivere un'email può farlo


Bene grazi eper l'informazione, comunque il post mio ha avuto successo, mi pare...:up:
Spero serva a qualcuno!!
Il prossimo lo faccio sulle pazze nei rapporti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Bene grazi eper l'informazione, comunque il post mio ha avuto successo, mi pare...:up:
> Spero serva a qualcuno!!
> Il prossimo lo faccio sulle pazze nei rapporti...


pazze in che senso?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pazze in che senso?


Pazze con le quali mi sono relazionato, ma pazze scatenate!!!
Gelosie parossistiche, pretese assurde, azioni folli e irrazionali..
Ecco...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Pazze con le quali mi sono relazionato, ma pazze scatenate!!!
> Gelosie parossistiche, pretese assurde, azioni folli e irrazionali..
> Ecco...


beh allora io potrei aprire un thread sugli uomini pazzi


però poi finirei con l'incazzarmi e forse non è il caso


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh allora *io potrei aprire un thread sugli uomini pazzi*
> 
> 
> però poi finirei con l'incazzarmi e forse non è il caso


Siamo in due


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh allora io potrei aprire un thread sugli uomini pazzi
> 
> 
> però poi finirei con l'incazzarmi e forse non è il caso


Beh sarebbe divertente!!!
Quintina di che zona dello stivale sei?
E poi perchè quintina e non cinquina? La cinquina avrebbe avuto più significato!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh sarebbe divertente!!!
> Quintina di che zona dello stivale sei?
> E poi perchè quintina e non cinquina? La cinquina avrebbe avuto più significato!!!


Sto a Milano (come te, mi pare), ma non sono milanese


Quintina da Quentin, obviously (papà di Beatrix Kiddo)


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo in due


Bene EMME KEY Abbiamo un bel argomento su  cui divertirci!!! 
Tu invece dove stai Nord o Sud?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sto a Milano (come te, mi pare), ma non sono milanese
> 
> 
> Quintina da Quentin, obviously (papà di Beatrix Kiddo)


 Si si sono a Mi down town e sono milanese 100% e se non sei milanese di dove?

Io l'adoro lei... Però PERICOLOOO!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Si si sono a Mi down town e sono milanese 100% e se non sei milanese di dove?
> 
> Io l'adoro lei... Però PERICOLOOO!!!


eh vuoi sapere troppe cose


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh vuoi sapere troppe cose


 Mica t'ho chiesto la via...
Neanche mi sogno...Ho già abbastanza casini...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mica t'ho chiesto la via...
> Neanche mi sogno...Ho già abbastanza casini...


mica per quello!

non vorrei essere TROPPO riconoscibile, sai com'è... ho raccontato tante cose qui dentro


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eh vuoi sapere troppe cose


 
Che musica ascolti normalmente?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mica per quello!
> 
> non vorrei essere TROPPO riconoscibile, sai com'è... ho raccontato tante cose qui dentro


 Ti chiedo scusa, ma sinceramente, come dicevo a Mk ricostruirvi è una casino, troppi interventi in troppe discussioni, per voi è più facile ricostruire con un novello forumista, ma per me è un casino vero..
Comunque nessun problema, io di te non so proprio uno Zero...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Che musica ascolti normalmente?


visto che ti piace spulciare nei vecchi thread, vai a guardarti quello sulle canzoni aperto da Marì nella sezione "disquisizioni culturali" ("quelle belle da lasciare il segno") e troverai un po' di indizi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa, ma sinceramente, come dicevo a Mk ricostruirvi è una casino, troppi interventi in troppe discussioni, per voi è più facile ricostruire con un novello forumista, ma per me è un casino vero..
> Comunque nessun problema, io di te non so proprio uno Zero...


Ma non mi riferivo a te! Ma metti che un mio parente si colleghi e legga: Quintina vive a Milano ma è di X e prima ha vissuto a Y, si è sposata 2 volte, ha 2 figli, un maschio e una femmina, ecc. ecc.  ... beh... magari fa 2 + 2 + 2 ecc. ecc. e non sarebbe bello che potesse riconoscermi e leggere certe cose


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> visto che ti piace spulciare nei vecchi thread, vai a guardarti quello sulle canzoni aperto da Marì nella sezione "disquisizioni culturali" ("quelle belle da lasciare il segno") e troverai un po' di indizi


 Non ci penso neppure!!! Ci metterei un anno e mezzo...
Ti regalo il mio canale se ti piace ascoltala...
http://www.youtube.com/user/pozzerus?feature=mhum


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma non mi riferivo a te! Ma metti che un mio parente si colleghi e legga: Quintina vive a Milano ma è di X e prima ha vissuto a Y, si è sposata 2 volte, ha 2 figli, un maschio e una femmina, ecc. ecc. ... beh... magari fa 2 + 2 + 2 ecc. ecc. e non sarebbe bello che potesse riconoscermi e leggere certe cose


 Bel curriculum...Una recidiva...
No no io una sola volta..mi basta!! :up:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma non mi riferivo a te! Ma metti che un mio parente si colleghi e legga: Quintina vive a Milano ma è di X e prima ha vissuto a Y, si è sposata 2 volte, ha 2 figli, un maschio e una femmina, ecc. ecc. ... beh... magari fa 2 + 2 + 2 ecc. ecc. e non sarebbe bello che potesse riconoscermi e leggere certe cose


Molto più facile per te ricostruire me...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Molto più facile per te ricostruire me...


Ma tu sei pozzerus? vestito di arancione in posizione yoga?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu sei pozzerus? vestito di arancione in posizione yoga?


 
 si ma è un fotomontaggio,,,ahahahahahah


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu sei pozzerus? vestito di arancione in posizione yoga?


MA ti piace la musica  o no , non devo piacerti iooo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA ti piace la musica  o no , non devo piacerti iooo...



... ma sei come Montalbano? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA ti piace la musica  o no , non devo piacerti iooo...


non mi dispiace

ma io di solito ascolto grunge/new wave/Brit pop/indie...


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma sei come Montalbano? :mrgreen:


Grazie Mari, lo prendo come un complimento...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Grazie Mari, lo prendo come un complimento...



Quindi sei lucido :mexican:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi sei lucido :mexican:


Incerato!!!


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non mi dispiace
> 
> ma io di solito ascolto grunge/new wave/Brit pop/indie...


Beh comunque ce n'è diverse... Ora sai una sacco di cose in più...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Incerato!!!



A me piace Montalbano, lo sto guardando uora uora per tibbu'   :up:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me piace Montalbano, lo sto guardando uora uora per tibbu'   :up:


                                                  :up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> :up:



Piace anche a te eh?


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piace anche a te eh?


Mi e simpatico...


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mi e simpatico...


Il suo personaggio lega bene con l'aspetto fisico di Luca Zingaretti :up:


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il suo personaggio lega bene con l'aspetto fisico di Luca Zingaretti :up:


Si è vero è perfetto e tra l'altro ha parecchi successo..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu davvero sei stato 4 anni senza farlo?
> Dì la verità, dai.
> Perché vedi, ad esempio adesso io e mio marito è da luglio che non lo facciamo, e più di una persona (uomini) mi hanno detto che *è impossibile che un uomo stia tutto quel tempo senza farlo*


Non conosci ancora gli uomini


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non conosci ancora gli uomini


 




                                                              :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non conosci ancora gli uomini


Ma non l'ho detto io. Me l'hanno detto. Per dirmi che se non lo fa con me allora lo fa sicuramente altrove perché un uomo non può stare tutto questo tempo senza farlo


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise, mi devi fare una cortesia 







































devi cambiare questo avatar, non mi piace manco un po :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Wise, mi devi fare una cortesia
> 
> 
> 
> devi cambiare questo avatar, non mi piace manco un po :mrgreen:



ma perché? è tenero!


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho detto io. Me l'hanno detto. Per dirmi che se non lo fa con me allora lo fa sicuramente altrove perché un uomo non può stare tutto questo tempo senza farlo


 Quintina un Maestro può farlo...:up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché? è tenero!



... mi fa pensare al cavolo viola non ancora maturo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina un Maestro può farlo...:up:


maestro de che?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> maestro de che?


Ma non hai osservato il sito di youtube...
A parte questo, con il tempo spiegherò anche il perchè e il per come...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché? è tenero!


Grazie Quintina,devo imbandire un referendum... Oramai lo fanno per ogni cosa...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma non hai osservato il sito di youtube...
> A parte questo, con il tempo spiegherò anche il perchè e il per come...




Segui qualche emmmmm ... non so come chiamarla, scuola/disciplica spirituale


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi fa pensare al cavolo viola non ancora maturo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Mari non se per nulla romantica però!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Grazie Quintina,devo imbandire un referendum... Oramai lo fanno per ogni cosa...



:idea: Apri un "Sondaggio" :mrgreen: qui da noi nel forum sono molto famosi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Segui qualche emmmmm ... non so come chiamarla, scuola/disciplica spirituale


Certo!!! PEM-RUBINO-SHAMANESIMO


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :idea: Apri un "Sondaggio" :mrgreen: qui da noi nel forum sono molto famosi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma non hai osservato il sito di youtube...
> A parte questo, con il tempo spiegherò anche il perchè e il per come...


Yoga?


(però ti ammazzavi di pippe, o no?)


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mari non se per nulla romantica però!!!


Sono dissacrante lo so  ma come faccio ad intenerirmi davanti ad una scarola rosa :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 

                                                     :up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Certo!!! PEM-RUBINO-SHAMANESIMO




AH!

​


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono dissacrante lo so  ma come faccio ad intenerirmi davanti ad una scarola rosa :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Degustibus...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!​
> 
> ​


Si ma non sono qui per quello. Faccio cose ma solo per amici,Non per soldi e non per altro!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Yoga?
> 
> 
> (però ti ammazzavi di pippe, o no?)



... yogurt










rosa pero', alla fragola :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Certo!!! PEM-RUBINO-SHAMANESIMO


che roba è???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Si ma non sono qui per quello. Faccio cose ma solo per amici,Non per soldi e non per altro!!!


quali cose???


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Yoga?
> 
> 
> (però ti ammazzavi di pippe, o no?)


Ma quando?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma quando?


in quei 4 anni di astinenza!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Si ma non sono qui per quello. Faccio cose ma solo per amici,Non per soldi e non per altro!!!



Diciamo che sei anche tu un benefattore dell'umanita' :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :rotfl:  :up:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quali cose???


Non leggi e non stai attenta Quintina...

PEM-RUBINO-SHAMANESIMO


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non leggi e non stai attenta Quintina...
> 
> PEM-RUBINO-SHAMANESIMO


ma non so cos'è!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quali cose???


Un po di discrezione, echecacchio Quinti'  :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non so cos'è!


peyote?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> in quei 4 anni di astinenza!


Beh magari qualche volta me le sarò anche fatte... E' piuttosto normale, anche per una donna...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non so cos'è!


... non si mangia :mrgreen:, come ben vedi lui lo fa gratis :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh magari qualche volta me le sarò anche fatte... E' piuttosto normale, anche per una donna...


eccerto!

ma magari il Maestro sta bene anche senza


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> peyote?


Quintina abbi pazienza se ci sarà l'occasione te lo spiegherò, ma qui non è assolutamente il luogo adatto.
Se forse ti può aiutare è qualcosa come il Reiki...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> peyote?



:mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi immaginavo lo shamano di Jim Morrison!


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eccerto!
> 
> ma magari il Maestro sta bene anche senza


 Senza che? Voi avete una visione un pò distorta delle cose.Tutto se è fatto nella giusta maniera e senza eccessi va bene e fa bene..
Insomma iogirato un pò il mondo e trovo in un paese aperto come l'Italia ancora molti tabù.. E' un peccato!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

*Sono seria*



Wise ha detto:


> Quintina abbi pazienza se ci sarà l'occasione te lo spiegherò, ma qui non è assolutamente il luogo adatto.
> Se forse ti può aiutare è qualcosa come *il Reiki*...


Conosci Federico Navarro?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Conosci Federico Navarro?


Non mi è nuovo!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Senza che? Voi avete una visione un pò distorta delle cose.Tutto se è fatto nella giusta maniera e senza eccessi va bene e fa bene..
> Insomma iogirato un pò il mondo e trovo in un paese aperto come l'Italia ancora molti tabù.. E' un peccato!!


senza tutto! sesso, pippe... nada de nada! la pace dei sensi!


Comunque l'Italia "paese aperto" mi mancava...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mi immaginavo lo shamano di Jim Morrison!


Quintina scusami perchè ti sentivo basita per la storia dei 4 anni ognuno fa quello che può no?
A te non è mai capitato dell'autoerotismo? Non c'è nulla di male!!
Pensa a una poveretta che magari non se la caga nessuno cosa fa la suora? Eh Ognuno si porta la propria croce, Ora, da un bel pezzo non è più così...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non mi è nuovo!!


http://www.ass-arcano.it/navarro.htm

http://www.ass-arcano.it/

http://www.assoc-francaise-vegetotherapie.com/


Io gli devo la vita a quest'uomo, pace all'anima sua.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina scusami perchè ti sentivo basita per la storia dei 4 anni ognuno fa quello che può no?
> A te non è mai capitato dell'autoerotismo? Non c'è nulla di male!!
> Pensa a una poveretta che magari non se la caga nessuno cosa fa la suora? Eh Ognuno si porta la propria croce, Ora, da un bel pezzo non è più così...


Ma ti ho anche detto "eccerto!"

allora sei tu che non leggi!


come credi che faccia io?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

però 4 anni di SOLO autoerotismo mi sembrano comunque tanti


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma ti ho anche detto "eccerto!"
> 
> allora sei tu che non leggi!
> 
> ...


Scusami Quintina ma qui mi perdo si mescolano i post,,Torno indietro e riguardo.. 
Meno male una persona normale..


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina scusami perchè ti sentivo basita per la storia dei 4 anni ognuno fa quello che può no?
> A te non è mai capitato dell'autoerotismo? Non c'è nulla di male!!
> Pensa a una poveretta che magari non se la caga nessuno cosa fa la suora? Eh Ognuno si porta la propria croce, Ora, da un bel pezzo non è più così...


Quindi tu sei un grosso fetentone  se hai seguito queste discipline dovevi "capire" l'origine, il disagio tua moglie.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei un grosso fetentone  se hai seguito queste discipline dovevi "capire" l'origine, il disagio tua moglie.


MAri disagio un cazzo!! Scusami e le discipline sono arrivate dopo.. Sono 10 anni che sono separato e 6 divorziato...
Ma per cose personali che sono accadute recentemente ho agito per la mia ex che mi aveva chiesto aiuto,,
Non sono così figlio di puttana!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MAri disagio un cazzo!! Scusami e le discipline sono arrivate dopo.. Sono 10 anni che sono separato e 6 divorziato...
> Ma per cose personali che sono accadute recentemente ho agito per la mia ex che mi aveva chiesto aiuto,,
> Non sono così figlio di puttana!!



Mi devi una risposta qua  http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124762&postcount=229


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ass-arcano.it/navarro.htm
> 
> http://www.ass-arcano.it/
> 
> ...


 Ne ho sentito parlare,molto interessante, che ti ha fatto? iniezioni? dove?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però 4 anni di SOLO autoerotismo mi sembrano comunque tanti


 Senti Quintina se tutto quello che ho fatto mi ha portato ad essere quello che sono oggi,rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto ...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare,molto interessante, che ti ha fatto? iniezioni? dove?


Non ce la faccio a vedermi tutto ora, però anche L'ARCANO è cosa interessante, poi dove c'è Osho per me è una garanzia...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare,molto interessante, che ti ha fatto? iniezioni? dove?



E' stato amico della mia famiglia e poi mio.

Brevemente, molti anni fa mi sono ammalata di anoressia  mi ha capita e ha scoperto un mio "disagio" mi ha fatto buttare tutti i medicinale che altri (medicina tradizionale) mi avevano prescritto ... mi ha guadata dentro l'anima, ne abbiamo parlato per pochi giorni e mi ha fatto capire che era sbagliato "punirmi" ero arrivata a 34 KG. per un metro e 70 (un po pochini), lui per me e' stato l'ultima spiaggia, veramente gli devo la vita, io ho capito il suo messaggio ed ora sono ancora qui.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Senti Quintina se tutto quello che ho fatto mi ha portato ad essere quello che sono oggi,rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto ...



:up: Anche io.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Io mi scappello davanti a te amico...

4 anni de resistenza, sei uno stoico...

e scusate er carattere ma 4 anni ininterrotti de pippe...
.miiiinghia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato amico della mia famiglia e poi mio.
> 
> Brevemente, molti anni fa mi sono ammalata di anoressia  mi ha capita e ha scoperto un mio "disagio" mi ha fatto buttare tutti i medicinale che altri (medicina tradizionale) mi avevano prescritto ... mi ha guadata dentro l'anima, ne abbiamo parlato per pochi giorni e mi ha fatto capire che era sbagliato "punirmi" ero arrivata a 34 KG. per un metro e 70 (un po pochini), lui per me e' stato l'ultima spiaggia, veramente gli devo la vita, io ho capito il suo messaggio ed ora sono ancora qui.


 Capisco, mia figlia fa la cazzona in questo senso, ma cerchiamo di tenerla in riga...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io mi scappello davanti a te amico...
> 
> 4 anni de resistenza, sei uno stoico...
> 
> ...


Io non alzo le lettere, perchè quelle sono direttamente proporzionali all'intelligenza.. Ti ho già risposto...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Io non alzo le lettere, perchè quelle sono direttamente proporzionali all'intelligenza.. Ti ho già risposto...


era un aiutino per la tua vista....

nun me di' che c'hai er cane...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> era un aiutino per la tua vista....
> 
> nun me di' che c'hai er cane bianco...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non necessito ne occhiali ne del cane per vedere quanto sei pirla


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non necessito ne occhiali ne del cane per vedere quanto sei pirla


Dai Wise

Stermì è un simpaticone! Non te la prendere!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non necessito ne occhiali ne del cane per vedere quanto sei pirla


sicuro?

manco er bastone bianco?

se lo viene a sape' Piero Angela ce fa du' puntate de SiuperQuarkke...minimo minimo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sicuro?
> 
> manco er bastone bianco?
> 
> ...


però ha ragione che sei un po' pirla!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Wise
> 
> Stermì è un simpaticone! Non te la prendere!


MA io non me la prendo, non mi permetterei mai di prendere per il culo qualcuno che non conosco,tutto qui.
Questa è la differenza tra una persona educata e un cafone simpaticone...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up:


???


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sicuro?
> 
> manco er bastone bianco?
> 
> ...


Guarda che il fenomeno sei tu!!! Non certo io... Per fortuna non si sente la puzza delle stronzate che scrivi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

vi prego non litigate anche voi


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ???


Ho espresso un'opinione capisci? 
In maniera figurata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho espresso un'opinione capisci?
> In maniera figurata


no, non l'ho capita, ma io sono tontola......


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA io non me la prendo, non mi permetterei mai di prendere per il culo qualcuno che non conosco,tutto qui.
> Questa è la differenza tra una persona educata e un cafone simpaticone...


E t'ho detto anche che p'ave' resistito 4 anni, eri d'ammirare...

allor' si' strunz'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vi prego non litigate anche voi


Tutta colpa tua...si finisce sempre a litigare per colpa tua


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutta colpa tua...si finisce sempre a litigare per colpa tua


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Wise
> 
> Stermì è un simpaticone! Non te la prendere!


Concordo, Wise fidati


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E t'ho detto anche che p'ave' resistito 4 anni, eri d'ammirare...
> 
> allor' si' strunz'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Allora se devi entrare a dire stronzate, chiedi almeno il permesso, uno che *scappella* per ciò che ho fatto o non ho fatto nella mia vita,( si scappellano le teste di cazzo) non è neppure da considerare. Sei denuclearizzato perchè probabilmente qualcuna si è fatta una radiografia quando non se la doveva fare, e il risultato è questo.. Non ho altro da dirti!! Lo strunz tienilo per te, mi sembra che di stronzate ne sono già uscite a sufficienza dallo sfintere che tu speri sia la bocca.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo, Wise fidati


Troppo tardi...

la frittata e' fatta....m'ha bollinato de rosso....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' non era fimato, magari e' stat' chillat' strunz'...

capiscamme'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo, Wise fidati


Non me ne cala di nulla se è un simpaticone, che si scappelli con sua moglie non qui!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Troppo tardi...
> 
> la frittata e' fatta....m'ha bollinato de rosso....
> 
> ...


Per sicurezza controlla di quanti punti era il rubino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Okay io me ne vado

buonanotte a tutti








(ma proprio non ci riusciamo a stare sereni un un thread???)


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Allora se devi entrare a dire stronzate, chiedi almeno il permesso, uno che *scappella* per ciò che ho fatto o non ho fatto nella mia vita,( si scappellano le teste di cazzo) non è neppure da considerare. Sei denuclearizzato perchè probabilmente qualcuna si è fatta una radiografia quando non se la doveva fare, e il risultato è questo.. Non ho altro da dirti!! Lo strunz tienilo per te, mi sembra che di stronzate ne sono già uscite a sufficienza dallo sfintere che tu speri sia la bocca.


ao', serataccia neh....come ai vecchi tempi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

domanda:

te se te levi er cappello come dici??....

io dico che me scappello...end iu'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per sicurezza controlla di quanti punti era il rubino


li faccio domani i conti...

wise m'ha fatto venire mal' a' cap' ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> li faccio domani i conti...
> 
> wise m'ha fatto venire mal' a' cap' ...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ieri ed oggi, lui e le sue ancelle mi hanno ingioiellata di rosso ... pero' devo essere onesta, ne ho ricevuti anche di verde smeraldo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: alla faccia sua.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ieri ed oggi, lui e le sue *ascelle* mi hanno ingioiellata di rosso ... pero' devo essere onesta, ne ho ricevuti anche di verde smeraldo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: alla faccia sua.


pure le ascelle votano....

stamm' inguaiat'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non me ne cala di nulla se è un simpaticone, che si scappelli con sua moglie non qui!!!



Wise, non farti igannare dalle apparenze, dovresti saperlo proprio perche' stai percorrendo certi studi del pensiero/meditazione/spirito  ... non ti dico di "ascoltare", ti suggerisco ti "sentire"  come ben saprai son due cose diverse.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pure le ascelle votano....
> 
> stamm' inguaiat'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stronzolo :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Wise, non farti igannare dalle apparenze, dovresti saperlo proprio perche' stai percorrendo certi studi del pensiero/meditazione/spirito  ... non ti dico di "ascoltare", ti suggerisco ti "sentire"  come ben saprai son due cose diverse.


anche perche' a vedere....boh?

lui dice di no....pero'...mah...chissa'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay io me ne vado
> 
> buonanotte a tutti
> 
> ...


Quintina se ci leggi ancora torna a scrivere, dddai ... sai come e' contenta AmoreSuo domani se Wise apre un "sondaggio"  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lei li "adora" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> (ma proprio non ci riusciamo a stare sereni un un thread???)


Ci vorrebbe più sesso, ma co stì chiari di luna... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:











































Perdona la battuata Mamba, ma non ho resistito, questo era come un assist del Ronaldinho dei tempi d'oro


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe più sesso, ma co stì chiari di luna... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Perdona la battuata Mamba, ma non ho resistito, questo era come un assist del Ronaldinho dei tempi d'oro


Anche tu come wise?

confessati fratello....famo n'olimpiadi??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche tu come wise?
> 
> confessati fratello....famo n'olimpiadi??
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ho visto che hai letto di la  ... ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho visto che hai letto di la  ... ma ti rendi conto?


io mi rendo conto...

ma perche' Cristo non lo chiama??? telefono tagliato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io mi rendo conto...
> 
> ma perche' Cristo non lo chiama??? telefono tagliato?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MAH! 


 Buonanotte Stermi'  :up:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche tu come wise?
> 
> confessati fratello....famo n'olimpiadi??
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non c'è partita.....vinco a mani basse mrgreen.

Pure il pastore tedesco ormai ha perso tutto le speranze....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> 
> Buonanotte Stermi'  :up:


fatte na' camomilla....

sogni d'oro Mari'...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non c'è partita.....vinco a mani basse mrgreen.
> 
> Pure il pastore tedesco ormai ha perso tutto le speranze....:rotfl:


E no...pure er cane....

ma daiiiiii....che schifo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' capisco che quando e' guera e' guera...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fatte na' *camomilla*....
> 
> sogni d'oro Mari'...
> 
> :mrgreen:



C'ho di meglio, mio marito :mrgreen: e la mia coscienza.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'ho di meglio, mio marito :mrgreen: e la mia coscienza.


ue' pero' pure a quest'ora col colpo in canna eh?..pam pam....:mrgreen:

evvvvai....(omissis)...:up:

vabbe' ao' fate piano pero' che c'ho er sonno leggero...

cia'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E no...pure er cane....
> 
> ma daiiiiii....che schifo...
> 
> ...



Ma c'hai capito, il pastore tedesco me l'hanno dato per l'accompagno.....:mrgreen:

Anni e anni di allenamento hanno abbassato le diottrie :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Pazze con le quali mi sono relazionato, ma pazze scatenate!!!
> Gelosie parossistiche, pretese assurde, azioni folli e irrazionali..
> Ecco...


ah bè!

parliamone


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah bè!
> 
> parliamone


A una condizione!!! Che qualcuno non scassi il Cazzo, diversamente lo immobilizzo!!
Correggo non lo scassa più..
Detesto le persone invadenti!!
Si può scherzare,ma la confidenza viene data e non presa!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

wii....ma hai mangiato, dormito, fatto pipì..o stai qui da ieri ininterrottamente?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> A una condizione!!! *Che qualcuno non scassi il Cazzo,* diversamente lo immobilizzo!!
> Correggo non lo scassa più..
> Detesto le persone invadenti!!
> Si può scherzare,ma la confidenza viene data e non presa!!!:up:


qui si scassa di default :mrgreen:

te lo si scassa (a te e a chiunque)
se tradisci
se vieni tradito
se perdoni
se non perdoni
se parli col partner dell'amante tuo o del tuo partner
se non gli parli
se butti acido sulla macchina di chicchessia 
se non glielo butti
se telefoni
se no telefoni
se chiedi scusa 
o no
se ti penti o no
se cerchi i motivi pre cui hai tradito o per cui sei stato tradito
se non li cerchi

ecc. ecc.

siamo professionisti noi
mica chezs 

finora l'unica cosa su cui non si scassavano
era l'immarcescibile "ti tocchi?"

poi
sei arrivato tu
ed anche quel limite si è infranto :rotfl::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl:

e ora via verso nuove avventure


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui si scassa di default :mrgreen:
> 
> te lo si scassa (a te e a chiunque)
> se tradisci
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Certamente...*

Eccomne n'altro....!Ma in questa società c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni?????


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomne n'altro....!Ma in questa società c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni?????


 Ma chi non lo ha fatto scagli la prima pietra, per l'amor del cielo.
E' chiaro, qui la si è messa giù come se uno si facesse le seghe giornaliere, e ci si scherza.ok
Non era sicuramente il mio caso, e mi stà bene anche scherzarci sopra, il problema da focalizzare era un altro, e m'incazzo perchè c'è talmente superficialità che ti cascano le braccia...
Non sono sicuramente la persona che ha bisogno di pubblicizzare le proprie performances e con chi le fa.. Infatti chi parla tanto è perchè combina poco e ha bisogno di raccontarsela...Con questo chiuso il capitolo!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Io mi faccio la mia zaganella giornaliera....ma sò dove iniziano le mie responsabilità e dove finiscono quelle altrui....!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma chi non lo ha fatto scagli la prima pietra, per l'amor del cielo.
> E' chiaro, qui la si è messa giù come se uno si facesse le seghe giornaliere, e ci si scherza.ok
> Non era sicuramente il mio caso, e mi stà bene anche scherzarci sopra, il problema da focalizzare era un altro, e m'incazzo perchè c'è talmente superficialità che ti cascano le braccia...
> Non sono sicuramente la persona che ha bisogno di pubblicizzare le proprie performances e con chi le fa.. Infatti *chi parla tanto è perchè combina poco e ha bisogno di raccontarsela...*Con questo chiuso il capitolo!!!


toh!

lo dicevo anch'io proprio qualche giorno fa :up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma chi non lo ha fatto scagli la prima pietra, per l'amor del cielo.
> E' chiaro, qui la si è messa giù come se uno si facesse le seghe giornaliere, e ci si scherza.ok
> Non era sicuramente il mio caso, e mi stà bene anche scherzarci sopra, il problema da focalizzare era un altro, e m'incazzo perchè c'è talmente superficialità che ti cascano le braccia...
> Non sono sicuramente la persona che ha bisogno di pubblicizzare le proprie performances e con chi le fa.. Infatti chi parla tanto è perchè combina poco e ha bisogno di raccontarsela...Con questo chiuso il capitolo!!!


Buondi' Wise, allora  a che punto e' il "sondaggio"? 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124728&postcount=199


Hai deciso?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buondi' Wise, allora  a che punto e' il "sondaggio"?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124728&postcount=199
> 
> ...


No non ne vale la pena!! Mi spiace Mari, ma pensavo un livello decisamente più su qui dentro, è stracolmo di sfigati in cerca di quello che non trova fuori... Non mi piace.Mi limiterò solo a qualche commento e non so se manco ci rimango in questo contesto.
Avrei potuto accettare una presa per il culo da parte tua, nei miei confronti, ma non da uno sfigato terrone che non so neanche chi sia!!
Ci avrei scherzato con te e con chi ha condiviso la bacheca,ma non con uno strafottente maleducato..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> No non ne vale la pena!! Mi spiace Mari, ma pensavo un livello decisamente più su qui dentro, è stracolmo di sfigati in cerca di quello che non trova fuori... Non mi piace.Mi limiterò solo a qualche commento e non so se manco ci rimango in questo contesto.
> Avrei potuto accettare una presa per il culo da parte tua, nei miei confronti, ma non da uno sfigato terrone che non so neanche chi sia!!
> Ci avrei scherzato con te e con chi ha condiviso la bacheca,ma non con uno strafottente maleducato..


Dai su...se vieni al raduno...scoprirai che non siamo affatto un cumulo di sfigati.
Non è giusto che per colpa di uno ci rimetta una comunità.
Ma ne convengo il danno di immagine per il forum che è perpretato da certi utenti è inqualificabile.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> No non ne vale la pena!! Mi spiace Mari, ma pensavo un livello decisamente più su qui dentro, è stracolmo di sfigati in cerca di quello che non trova fuori... Non mi piace.Mi limiterò solo a qualche commento e non so se manco ci rimango in questo contesto.
> Avrei potuto accettare una presa per il culo da parte tua, nei miei confronti, ma non da uno sfigato terrone che non so neanche chi sia!!
> Ci avrei scherzato con te e con chi ha condiviso la bacheca,ma non con uno strafottente maleducato..


Capisco :yes: e per questo ieri sera ti avevo espresso questo pensiero, questa dritta/consiglio :
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124809&postcount=269

dando per scontato/sicura che tu possa capire il vero significato 

Nelle piazze s'incotra gente di tutti i tipi di tapp, mica uno deve parlare con tutti ... si sceglie  OK? :linguaccia:

Sii piu' leggero.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai su...se vieni al raduno...scoprirai che non siamo affatto un cumulo di sfigati.
> Non è giusto che per colpa di uno ci rimetta una comunità.
> Ma ne convengo il danno di immagine per il forum che è perpretato da certi utenti è inqualificabile.


Perdona,ma non ho scritto tutto ciò per farmi pregare
Quello che ho scritto è lapidario, è realmente così.
Onestamente ho creduto che portare il mio contributo potesse servire a qualcuno, io le mie cose le ho risolte da tempo. Ergo NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO di rompermi i coglioni, perchè al contrario di loro IO SONO LIBERO!! 
Quindi se qualcuno ha necessità di un parere, magari gli/le darò la mia opinione, ma di mettermi ancora a livello da trivio con degli imbecilli non ho proprio ne voglia ne tempo...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perdona,ma non ho scritto tutto ciò per farmi pregare
> Quello che ho scritto è lapidario, è realmente così.
> *Onestamente ho creduto che portare il mio contributo potesse servire a qualcuno*, io le mie cose le ho risolte da tempo. Ergo NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO di rompermi i coglioni, perchè al contrario di loro IO SONO LIBERO!!
> Quindi se qualcuno ha necessità di un parere, magari gli/le darò la mia opinione, ma di mettermi ancora a livello da trivio con degli imbecilli non ho proprio ne voglia ne tempo...


Wise tu hai buttato un seme, giusto?  ... aspetta, dai tempo  se son fiori fioriranno


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perdona,ma non ho scritto tutto ciò per farmi pregare
> Quello che ho scritto è lapidario, è realmente così.
> Onestamente ho creduto che portare il mio contributo potesse servire a qualcuno, io le mie cose le ho risolte da tempo. Ergo NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO di rompermi i coglioni, perchè al contrario di loro IO SONO LIBERO!!
> Quindi se qualcuno ha necessità di un parere, magari gli/le darò la mia opinione, ma di mettermi ancora a livello da trivio con degli imbecilli non ho proprio ne voglia ne tempo...


Ma fai il loro gioco così eh?
Non scaldarti così.
Ti lasci rompere i coglioni solo da parole che leggi su una schermata.
Ma ti rendi conto?
Wise...se esistono persone che traggono soddisfazione in questo modo lasciamoleglielo fare no?
Mica possono toglierti nulla nel reale e tu puoi sempre dar loro da mangiare tutto quel che vuoi.
I maiali sono onnivori.
Sento che sei libero. 
Una bella conquista no?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perdona,ma non ho scritto tutto ciò per farmi pregare
> Quello che ho scritto è lapidario, è realmente così.
> Onestamente ho creduto che portare il mio contributo potesse servire a qualcuno, io le mie cose le ho risolte da tempo. *Ergo NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO di rompermi i coglioni, perchè al contrario di loro IO SONO LIBERO!!*
> Quindi se qualcuno ha necessità di un parere, magari gli/le darò la mia opinione, ma di mettermi ancora a livello da trivio con degli imbecilli non ho proprio ne voglia ne tempo...


Ma di preciso con chi ce l'hai?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perdona,ma non ho scritto tutto ciò per farmi pregare
> Quello che ho scritto è lapidario, è realmente così.
> Onestamente ho creduto che portare il mio contributo potesse servire a qualcuno, io le mie cose le ho risolte da tempo. Ergo NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO di rompermi i coglioni, perchè al contrario di loro IO SONO LIBERO!!
> Quindi se qualcuno ha necessità di un parere, magari gli/le darò la mia opinione, ma di mettermi ancora a livello da trivio con degli imbecilli non ho proprio ne voglia ne tempo...


Per quel che conta, credo che il tuo contributo serva...
Capisco il tuo disagio, purtroppo qui dentro qualcuno si crede detentore della vertità e ovviamente si pone sopra tutti.
Un consiglio senza presunzione: ignoralo!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma di preciso con chi ce l'hai?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Penso con te  , sta incazzato per "come, la maniera" sei entrato nel 3d ieri sera


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fai il loro gioco così eh?
> Non scaldarti così.
> Ti lasci rompere i coglioni solo da parole che leggi su una schermata.
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> ...


 NO I COGLIONI NON HANNO DIRITTO AD ESITERE!!! Non è giusto nei confronti di chi non è coglione!!! Basta con sta storia che tutti possono dire la loro!!! Chi ha da dire la dice, ma se deve dir cazzate lo si ferma o la si ferma!
Non do soddisfazione a un coglione, è il coglione che si arroga il diritto.
Dico semplicemente che non ho voglia di avere a che spartire con dei coglioni, donne o uomini che siano.. Tutto qui


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che conta, credo che il tuo contributo serva...
> Capisco il tuo disagio, purtroppo qui dentro qualcuno si crede detentore della vertità e ovviamente si pone sopra tutti.
> Un consiglio senza presunzione: ignoralo!!!


Non lo ignoro  farfalla NON DEVE ESISTERE e se ci sono i moderatori moderino!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> NO I COGLIONI NON HANNO DIRITTO AD ESITERE!!! Non è giusto nei confronti di chi non è coglione!!! Basta con sta storia che tutti possono dire la loro!!! Chi ha da dire la dice, ma se deve dir cazzate lo si ferma o la si ferma!
> Non do soddisfazione a un coglione, è il coglione che si arroga il diritto.
> Dico semplicemente che non ho voglia di avere a che spartire con dei coglioni, *donne* o uomini che siano.. Tutto qui



Quindi questa canzone vale anche per me?

OK, ricevuto.

MA, esprimere la mia opinione NESSUNO me lo puo' imperdire, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non lo ignoro farfalla NON DEVE ESISTERE e se ci sono i moderatori moderino!!!


Se ti può essere d'aiuto (ma dubito) ti do' ragione!
Ti suggerivo solo la scelta che ho fatto io. Ignoro ogni intervento anche perchè le poche volte che ho cercato un dialogo mi è stato detto che non ero all'altezza...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Penso con te  , sta incazzato per "come, la maniera" sei entrato nel 3d ieri sera


bingo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

beh allora un tipo che si prende cosi' sul serio e si sente vittima di lesa maesta', e' giusto che la vita gli riservi un'inkulata dietro l'altra...

fa il paio con l'altro che soffre di lesa maesta' qua dentro....

un vaffanculo cumulativo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non lo ignoro farfalla NON DEVE ESISTERE e se ci sono i moderatori moderino!!!


 Te lo sogni


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non lo ignoro  farfalla NON DEVE ESISTERE e se ci sono i moderatori moderino!!!


Ma falla finita imbecille....:mrgreen:

scommetto che non hai fatto manco il militare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi questa canzone vale anche per me?
> 
> OK, ricevuto.
> 
> MA, esprimere la mia opinione NESSUNO me lo puo' imperdire, sia chiaro.


Non era riferito direttamente a te Mari, ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.
Non mi sembra che tu ,sul mio argomento, ti sia espressa in modo non consono e appropriato, ho visto discussioni su altri argomenti,ma me ne son ben tenuto alla larga.. Ergo chi è ospite su ciò che scrivo io è pregato di usare " netiquette" Ho esagerato anche io e chiedo scusa. Però non con questo , se qualcuno mi pesta i piedi lo defenestro!!!


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quibbelqurz ha detto:


> te lo sogni


  allora che ci provino ancora!!!:d:d:d


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *NO I COGLIONI NON HANNO DIRITTO AD ESITERE*!!! Non è giusto nei confronti di chi non è coglione!!! Basta con sta storia che tutti possono dire la loro!!! Chi ha da dire la dice, ma se deve dir cazzate lo si ferma o la si ferma!
> Non do soddisfazione a un coglione, è il coglione che si arroga il diritto.
> Dico semplicemente che non ho voglia di avere a che spartire con dei coglioni, donne o uomini che siano.. Tutto qui



Avrai molte delusioni nella vita 

(e non sto parlando di utenti del forum in particolare)


----------



## Daniel75 (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai su...se vieni al raduno...scoprirai che non siamo affatto un cumulo di sfigati.
> Non è giusto che per colpa di uno ci rimetta una comunità.
> Ma ne convengo il danno di immagine per il forum che è perpretato da certi utenti è inqualificabile.


C'e' un raduno della comunita' ?
beellooo, solo che:
Viene anche Daniele ? Molti dovrebbero portare il giubbotto antiproiettile e venire in treno per evitare l'acido sulla macchina :mexican:

Ok scheeeerzo, e' per sdrammatizzare.
Wise, non ti buttare cosi' giu'. C'e' molta gente seria qui dentro che aiutato, tanti e molti. Non tutti la penseranno come te (vivaddio) ma il confronto e' questo. Purtroppo a volte ci sono differenze di carattere enorme e quello che per uno e' una battuta per un'altro e' un'offesa insopportale. Ignora i/il tizio se non ti da' nulla, ma pochi isolati non pregiudicano una comunita' fatta di tante persone...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> allora che ci provino ancora!!!:d:d:d


Ma e' una dichiarazione di guerra 











































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma siamo seri cazzo ... comportiamoci da adulti cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> C'e' un raduno della comunita' ?
> beellooo, solo che:
> *Viene anche Daniele ? Molti dovrebbero portare il giubbotto antiproiettile e venire in treno per evitare l'acido sulla macchina* :mexican:
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
C'è un 3d aperto per il raduno se ti interessa..


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Chi è l'oggetto delle tue invettive?:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> allora che ci provino ancora!!!:d:d:d


maro' che paura....:mrgreen:

ma perche' non ti concentri sulle cose serie della tua storia, perche' tanto il periodo pippaiolo l'abbiamo archiviato...

per me stai depistando...forse sei un cazzaro e non sa piu' come proseguire la sua "storia"...

facce ride...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Parla per te...io il mio pereodo zaganaiolo no.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> allora che ci provino ancora!!!:d:d:d


Ti consiglio di aprirti un Blog   questo E' un forum  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parla per te...io il mio pereodo zaganaiolo no.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl:



Nipotone  non ti ci mettere anche tu :mrgreen: ... e mi raccomando  non menzionare "l'ampolla" ... se no da qui non ne usciremo piu' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Tranquilla*

Non è il momneto ne il 3d giusto....ma quando arriverà il momento....fatemi spazio...farò un bel simposio sull'ampolla....!!:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parla per te...io il mio pereodo zaganaiolo no.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


era per tranquillizzarlo....:mrgreen:

.miiiii e' intrattabbbbile....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> C'e' un raduno della comunita' ?
> beellooo, solo che:
> Viene anche Daniele ? Molti dovrebbero portare il giubbotto antiproiettile e venire in treno per evitare l'acido sulla macchina :mexican:
> 
> ...


Cazzo mi fai incazzare...
Stiamo lavorando come matti per il raduno...
Cazzo certo sai è aperto a tutti...
Anche a Daniele...cosa è Daniele un paria?
Daniele, Rabarbaro....forza dai...
Più siamo più festa si fa. 
No?
E chi non viene amen.
Sono scelte.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avrai molte delusioni nella vita
> 
> (e non sto parlando di utenti del forum in particolare)


Delusioni  farfalla? Assolutamente no!! Chi mi conosce mi rispetta ed io faccio altrettanto... La prima la lascio passare la seconda anniento!!!
Questa è la famosa storia dell'essere Libero!!!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Delusioni  farfalla? Assolutamente no!! Chi mi conosce mi rispetta ed io faccio altrettanto... La prima la lascio passare la seconda anniento!!!
> Questa è la famosa storia dell'essere Libero!!!


T'avviso che saremo arrivati armeno alla tredicesima, artro che seconda e nun s'e' visto ancora niente....

c'e' da aspettare molto???...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' vado a fare la pappa...por favor, non annientare nessuno in mia assenza che' mi voglio godere lo spettacolo...

grasssie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io mi faccio la mia zaganella giornaliera*....ma sò dove iniziano le mie responsabilità e dove finiscono quelle altrui....!!:up:


 :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2011)

*Minerva*

Non sia mai.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti può essere d'aiuto (ma dubito) ti do' ragione!
> Ti suggerivo solo la scelta che ho fatto io. Ignoro ogni intervento anche perchè le poche volte che ho cercato un dialogo mi è stato detto che non ero all'altezza...


Scusami, all'altezza di cosa? delle tue ragioni?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di aprirti un Blog  questo E' un forum  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Che sia un Forum l'avevo capito Marì,poi dipende che "forum" è, da quello sbagliato escono solo stronzate...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Che sia un Forum l'avevo capito Marì,poi dipende che "forum" è, da quello sbagliato escono solo stronzate...



Ohi, sei qui da poco, tanti utenti hanno scritto ripetutamente quanto hanno trovato di importante e utile qua dentro.
Se tu in questa settimana non l'hai trovato, non mi sembra comunque il caso di sparare giudizi.
Aspetta, e se non hai voglia, non regalarci più la tua presenza, ma per favore non offendere.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Che sia un Forum l'avevo capito Marì,poi dipende che "forum" è, da quello sbagliato escono solo stronzate...


Per me ti sottovaluti troppo...

stai messo bene invece...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Che sia un Forum l'avevo capito Marì,poi dipende che "forum" è, da quello sbagliato escono solo stronzate...



Posso solo risporderti con un "MA!", fai tu. :singleeye:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, sei qui da poco, tanti utenti hanno scritto ripetutamente quanto hanno trovato di importante e utile qua dentro.
> Se tu in questa settimana non l'hai trovato, non mi sembra comunque il caso di sparare giudizi.
> Aspetta, e se non hai voglia, non regalarci più la tua presenza, ma per favore non offendere.


 Nausicaa non è riferito a te,quindi non ti caricare le spalle di legna bagnata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Scusami, all'altezza di cosa? delle tue ragioni?


All'altezza di discutere con lui. Scarsa intelligenza credo abbia detto. Sinceramente non ricordo le esatte parole


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Nausicaa non è riferito a te,quindi non ti caricare le spalle di legna bagnata!!!



Faccio parte del forum, di un forum creato da tutti gli utenti, e che viene definito proprio da tutti questi utenti.
Ora il forum lo sento come cosa anche mia, e mi sono permessa il lusso di irritarmi vedendolo criticare da chi non lo conosce.

Mi rendo conto che potevo farne a meno, e che non hai motivi di screzio con me -nè io con te- ma questo non cambia il fatto che sentire disprezzata una casa può dare ai nervi a chi ci abita.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso solo risporderti con un "MA!", fai tu. :singleeye:


 
Marì mi meravigli, da un'acuta come te non me lo sarei aspettato

forum = foro foro=buco buco=di culo dal quale sono uscite le stronzate di ieri sera e mi pare anche oggi, non scherzi... il vostro simpaticissimo amico...
Se vi divertono le sue stronzate vi lascio di buon grado!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio parte del forum, di un forum creato da tutti gli utenti, e che viene definito proprio da tutti questi utenti.
> Ora il forum lo sento come cosa anche mia, e mi sono permessa il lusso di irritarmi vedendolo criticare da chi non lo conosce.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che potevo farne a meno, e che non hai motivi di screzio con me -nè io con te- ma questo non cambia il fatto che sentire disprezzata una casa può dare ai nervi a chi ci abita.
> ...


Forse non doveva generalizzare e su questo ti do' ragione. Certo è che vedersi offendere senza motivo probabilmente l'ha infastidito..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Marì mi meravigli, da un'acuta come te non me lo sarei aspettato
> 
> forum = foro foro=buco buco=di culo dal quale sono uscite le stronzate di ieri sera e mi pare anche oggi, non scherzi*... il vostro simpaticissimo* amico...
> Se *vi divertono le* sue stronzate vi lascio di buon grado!!!


Vostro di chi?
Vi è riferito a chi?
Se provi a calmarti un attimo ti accorgerai che in molti la pensiamo come te e semplicemente ignoriamo


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio parte del forum, di un forum creato da tutti gli utenti, e che viene definito proprio da tutti questi utenti.
> Ora il forum lo sento come cosa anche mia, e mi sono permessa il lusso di irritarmi vedendolo criticare da chi non lo conosce.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che potevo farne a meno, e che non hai motivi di screzio con me -nè io con te- ma questo non cambia il fatto che sentire disprezzata una casa può dare ai nervi a chi ci abita.
> ...


Beh Nausicaa,ognuno ha e trova chi si merita.. Quindi abbandono questa eccelsa compagnia...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> All'altezza di discutere con lui. Scarsa intelligenza credo abbia detto. Sinceramente non ricordo le esatte parole


Azz manco hai capito cosa ti ha detto una "certa" persona e gli organizzi le crociate contro?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non doveva generalizzare e su questo ti do' ragione. Certo è che vedersi offendere senza motivo probabilmente l'ha infastidito..


ma quale vedersi offendere senza motivo....ieri sera specialmente ao'...:mrgreen:

continuando con il fumo, il motivo se lo sta trovando...

anzi l'ha gia' trovato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sta facendo tutto da solo.....e' surreale....sara' n'artro esperimento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Marì mi meravigli, da un'acuta come te non me lo sarei aspettato
> 
> forum = foro foro=buco buco=di culo dal quale sono uscite le stronzate di ieri sera e mi pare anche oggi, non scherzi... *il vostro simpaticissimo amico...*
> Se vi divertono le sue stronzate vi lascio di buon grado!!!


SI, e' un mio amico, lo conosco da 6 anni e so come e' fatto, quali sono i suoi principi, morali e politici  ... e allora?

Potevo diventare anche amica tua, ieri sera ti ho confidato una cosa del mio passato molto riservata, difficilmente lo faccio con uno appena arrivato ... credo che il tram lo stai perdendo TU se te ne esci con questa cazzare ... comunque la porta e' aperta (e per tutti), libero di restare o andare dove ti pare, punto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh Nausicaa,ognuno ha e trova chi si merita.. Quindi abbandono questa eccelsa compagnia...


Azz gia' finita la benzina??....:mrgreen:

me parevi piu' tosto a vede' i proclami......

n'artro cazzaro....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz gia' finita la benzina??....:mrgreen:
> 
> me parevi piu' tosto a vede' i proclami......
> 
> ...


Vedi, che lo si possa credere o meno, i tuoi interventi tirano fuori, o dovrebbero, sempre il "meglio" dei forumiani.

Wise, niente di personale, come puoi ritenere il forum non all'altezza solo per i beceri interventi di Sterminator che hanno innescato tutte queste reazioni a catena?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedi, che lo si possa credere o meno, i tuoi interventi tirano fuori, o dovrebbero, sempre il "meglio" dei forumiani.
> 
> Wise, niente di personale, come puoi ritenere il forum non all'altezza solo per i beceri interventi di Sterminator che hanno innescato tutte queste reazioni a catena?


Per me la re-azione e' stata eccessiva :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per me la re-azione e' stata eccessiva :mrgreen:


Meglio dire inaspettata.....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Stermi, ne hai fatto fuori un altro........sei peggio de Attila.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Chi ???? Attila.......

Chi ??? Attila......

A come Atrocità

Doppia T come Terremoto e Traggedia 

L come laco di sangue......

A come ??????? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, ne hai fatto fuori un altro........sei peggio de Attila.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Chi ???? Attila.......
> 
> Chi ??? Attila......
> ...



Ma perche' date la colpa e Stermi'? :angeletto:



Lui e' un dono per questo forum :angelo:  :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' date la colpa e Stermi'? :angeletto:
> 
> 
> 
> Lui e' un dono per questo forum :angelo: :mrgreen:


Tu poi passi per l'opposto eccesso. :sonar:

Sterminator è un componente del forum, come gli altri.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, ne hai fatto fuori un altro........sei peggio de Attila.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Chi ???? Attila.......
> 
> Chi ??? Attila......
> ...


 Non ha fatto fuori nessuno!!!Non è un eroe è un povero stronzo terrone! Sono io che non mi mescolo con certa gente!!! Che è ben differente!!!
Deficente di uno Sterminator, io il militare l'ho fatto ed ero nella Folgore cretino!!! Noi ti cagavamo in testa!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non ha fatto fuori nessuno!!!Non è un eroe è *un povero stronzo terrone!* Sono io che non mi mescolo con certa gente!!! Che è ben differente!!!
> Deficente di uno Sterminator, io il militare l'ho fatto ed ero nella Folgore cretino!!! Noi ti cagavamo in testa!!!



E mo perche offendi?

Anche io sono del SUD e, non mi sono mai permessa di dare del "polentone" a nessuno del NORD ... cosi non va :ira: ne stai uscendo fuori male, pessimo direi.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non ha fatto fuori nessuno!!!Non è un eroe è un povero stronzo terrone! Sono io che non mi mescolo con certa gente!!! Che è ben differente!!!
> Deficente di uno Sterminator, io il militare l'ho fatto ed ero nella Folgore cretino!!! Noi ti cagavamo in testa!!!


A torto o a ragione posso ritenermi un pacifico, e uno sempre pronto all'(auto)ironia; l'ultimo esempio lo scambio di battute avute con il Stermi proprio ieri sera sull'argomento che credo, sia stata la miccia scatenante, di tutto questo casino.

Ma quel terrone buttato lì così con il chiaro intento di offendere comincia ad infastidire anche me, che sono estraneo alla diatriba e che mi limito a leggervi.

Mi limito quindi a quotare Quintina.....



> Peace & Love :canna:


(e fatela girare, non facciamo che avete mangiato il pollo) :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non ha fatto fuori nessuno!!!Non è un eroe è un povero stronzo terrone! Sono io che non mi mescolo con certa gente!!! Che è ben differente!!!
> Deficente di uno Sterminator, io il militare l'ho fatto ed ero nella Folgore cretino!!! Noi ti cagavamo in testa!!!


 
così ti metti sullo stesso piano.....purtroppo e per quello che conta me ne dispiace


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mo perche offendi?
> 
> Anche io sono del SUD e, non mi sono mai permessa di dare del "polentone" a nessuno del NORD ... cosi non va :ira: ne stai uscendo fuori male, pessimo direi.


Ah lui può permettersi di offendere ed io no? Ribadisco il concetto!!! Adios


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non ha fatto fuori nessuno!!!Non è un eroe è un povero stronzo terrone! Sono io che non mi mescolo con certa gente!!! Che è ben differente!!!
> Deficente di uno Sterminator, io il militare l'ho fatto ed ero nella *Folgore* cretino!!! Noi ti cagavamo in testa!!!


Ah mo' se capisce tutto allora....:mrgreen:

n'artra testa di cazzo fanatica e traumatizzata dai gavettoni di piscio e dai juke box a nastro che credeva di non rivivere piu'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz manco hai capito cosa ti ha detto una "certa" persona e gli organizzi le crociate contro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo che non ho capito mica sono intelligente come te


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> così ti metti sullo stesso piano.....purtroppo e per quello che conta me ne dispiace


 Assolutamente no quintina,ma se le difese sono per l'individuo a me opposto,purtroppo si...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ah lui può permettersi di offendere ed io no? Ribadisco il concetto!!! Adios





Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah mo' se capisce tutto allora....:mrgreen:
> 
> n'artra testa di cazzo fanatica e traumatizzata dai gavettoni di piscio e dai juke box a nastro che credeva di non rivivere piu'..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Eppure avete la stessa eta' :mrgreen: ... non voglio offernderti, punto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Meglio dire inaspettata.....


No ribadisco....ha preso fuoco solo per autocombustione....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pero' anche l'idea d'ave' tutto sto' potere calorico, confesso che m'attizza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Assolutamente no quintina,ma se le difese sono per l'individuo a me opposto,purtroppo si...


Ribadisco che se respiri un attimo e ti guardi intorno ci sono ben poche persone disposte a difenderle
Non scendere sullo stesso piano....


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No ribadisco....ha preso fuoco solo per autocombustione....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




Stai nel tuo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: evvvaiiiiiiii!!! :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure avete la stessa eta' :mrgreen: ... non voglio offernderti, punto.


 Perdonami Marì,il terrone stà nella mentalità,non da dove arriva uno..
Comunque stai tranquilla che non si offende perchè sarebbe come dire ad uno stronzo che è una merda...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se respiri un attimo e ti guardi intorno ci sono ben poche persone disposte a difenderle
> Non scendere sullo stesso piano....


 Quintina mi disarmi...grazie,ma sto aspettanto di essere  delated 
Qui non fa per me ed io per loro...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina mi disarmi...grazie,ma sto aspettanto di essere delated
> Qui non fa per me ed io per loro...


 
Però è la seconda volta che mi chiami Quintina.............uffa:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perdonami Marì,il terrone stà nella mentalità,non da dove arriva uno..
> Comunque stai tranquilla che non si offende perchè sarebbe come dire ad uno stronzo che è una merda...


Se pensi che a me possa fare qualche effetto leggere le tue cagate pseudo-offensive qua sopra, sprechi solo la neuro....

sempre se te, essendo mejo de me, non sei un cervello gia' scappato all'estero ma col corpo rimasto qua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però è la seconda volta che mi chiami Quintina.............uffa:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Scusami Farfalla hai ragione,chiedo venia, per quel che puòservire..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Scusami Farfalla hai ragione,chiedo venia, per quel che puòservire..


 
Ma figurati, scherzavo cercavo di stemperare la tensione
Magari ti convinci anche a restare


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina mi disarmi...grazie,ma sto aspettanto di essere  delated
> Qui non fa per me ed io per loro...


Hai anche la sindrome de Calimero...:mrgreen:

beh cazzaro, analizzando tutto il tuo operato, me sa che qua cercavi ben altro...

il para', aspetta pure che lo cancellino perche' non ha manco le palle de stacca'...

gesu' gesu'....

Zelig ce fa na pippa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952oZJPAYMw




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati, scherzavo cercavo di stemperare la tensione
> Magari ti convinci anche a restare


No grazie, io voglio stare in pace e tranquillo,in mezzo a gente in pace e tranquilla. A parte te ed altri tre o quattro persone,qui isteria e nevropaticità regna... Sono raggiungibile da altre parti..ciao.. grazie comunque


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> No grazie, io voglio stare in pace e tranquillo,in mezzo a gente in pace e tranquilla. A parte te ed altri tre o quattro persone,qui isteria e nevropaticità regna... *Sono raggiungibile da altre parti..*ciao.. grazie comunque


ecco bravo per aver messo finalmente la cornice...

pero' er quadro e' na' chiavica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco bravo per aver messo finalmente la cornice...
> 
> pero' er quadro e' na' chiavica...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh sicuramente meglio la mia cornice che la tua " L'ASSE DEL CESSO"!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se respiri un attimo e ti guardi intorno ci sono ben poche persone disposte a difenderle
> Non scendere sullo stesso piano....





Wise ha detto:


> Scusami Farfalla hai ragione,chiedo venia, per quel che puòservire..





Wise ha detto:


> No grazie, io voglio stare in pace e tranquillo,in mezzo a gente in pace e tranquilla. A parte te ed altri tre o quattro persone,qui isteria e nevropaticità regna... Sono raggiungibile da altre parti..ciao.. grazie comunque



MA CHE BELLA COALIZIONE CHE SI E' FORMATA :applauso::applauso::applauso:

Questa poesia di Ferdinando Russo (famoso poeta napoletano, ovviamente) ve la dedico di Quore :rotfl: ve la meritate, vi spetta di diritto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by8xzLR0Q7Q



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh sicuramente meglio la mia cornice che la tua " L'ASSE DEL CESSO"!!!


ma non dovevi andare via?

ec'a maronn t'accumpagn...ogn'epass'na' carut'...

e salutam a soret'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MA CHE BELLA COALIZIONE CHE SI E' FORMATA :applauso::applauso::applauso:
> 
> Questa poesia di Ferdinando Russo (famoso poeta napoletano, ovviamente) ve la dedico di Quore :rotfl: ve la meritate, vi spetta di diritto.
> 
> ...


 MArì lascia perdere che tu non c'entri nulla e manco voglio infierire su di te..OK?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)




----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


 
Lo so che l'ho già detto... ma caspita quanto mi piace il tuo avatar!!!!!


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non dovevi andare via?
> 
> ec'a maronn t'accumpagn...ogn'epass'na' carut'...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MArì lascia perdere che tu non c'entri nulla e manco voglio infierire su di te..OK?


No perche' oseno' che glije fai?

na' fattura per il malocchio??

c'hai le corna, non funziona...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MArì lascia perdere che tu non c'entri nulla e manco voglio infierire su di te..OK?


EHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... ma io ho l'anima, lo spirito partigiano :mrgreen: parteggio :mrgreen::mrgreen:
*Sono  partigiano, perciò odio chi non parteggia, odio gli indifferenti.*
( A. Gramsci  )


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo so che l'ho già detto... ma caspita quanto mi piace il tuo avatar!!!!!


 Tu sei fatta di gomma però... buona permanenza!!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


non hai uno yogurt?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo so che l'ho già detto... ma caspita quanto mi piace il tuo avatar!!!!!


Carino vero ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel75 (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzo mi fai incazzare...
> Stiamo lavorando come matti per il raduno...
> Cazzo certo sai è aperto a tutti...
> Anche a Daniele...cosa è Daniele un paria?
> ...


Ehi.. non mi trattare male ! 
Stavo scherzando, l'ho anche scritto, volevo smorzare un po' i toni del thread che si sta(va) incattivendo :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


>


Questa e' potente lo ammetto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ao' se te legge quarche pezzo grosso da' Folgore te viene a pija sotto casa pa' figur'emmerd che je fai fa'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Che palle


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Carino vero ? :mrgreen:



Mi fa morire... posso dargli un nome?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai uno yogurt?


Aspetta che chiamo il bibitaro del cinema e vediamo se ha uno yogurt.

Che gusto ? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi fa morire... posso dargli un nome?


Vai.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ehi.. non mi trattare male !
> Stavo scherzando, l'ho anche scritto, volevo smorzare un po' i toni del thread che si sta(va) incattivendo :carneval: :carneval:


Ma dove?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> EHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... ma io ho l'anima, lo spirito partigiano :mrgreen: parteggio :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> *Sono partigiano, perciò odio chi non parteggia, odio gli indifferenti.*
> ( A. Gramsci )


e allora perchè ti infastidisce che anch'io parteggi?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora perchè ti infastidisce che anch'io parteggio?



Vai a cagher tu, proprio tu, si tu ... state bene con chi state. :bleah:


Te lo dico in chiaro e non in anonimo con il bollino rosso


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora perchè ti infastidisce che anch'io parteggio?


Basta che te ricordi bene le cose pero', farfa'...:mrgreen:

oseno' sbaji bersajo...te pare?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagher tu, proprio tu, si tu ... state bene con chi state. :bleah:


 

E meno male che non sono entrata in polemica con te.....
Mah


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Farfalla, secondo me sei una persona molto bella e non vedo l'ora di conoscerti davvero


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora perchè ti infastidisce che anch'io parteggi?


Parteggiare per chi o cosa? Qui c'è un mucchietto di miseria umana che ha cercato di sopravvivere, chi alla grande chi peggio, ma alcuni hanno sofferto abbastanza, alcuni di noi sono qui solo per ricordare a chi tradisce che noi siamo in possibilità il coniuge tradito e la nostra reazione potrebbe essere la loro, ma ogni traditore è certo che il proprio coniuge sarà calmo, riflessivo e chiaccherarà come un vero lord inglese, la realtà dei fatti è:
Nessun traditore saprà mai come la prenderà il tradito in questione perchè anche il tradito se interrogato prima di sapere la cosa non direbbe realmente come reagirebbe, ma come pensa che reagirebbe che non è mai la verità dei fatti.
Parteggiare per chi sbaglia e si diverte a sbagliare, lo reputo insulso e inutile.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta che chiamo il bibitaro del cinema e vediamo se ha uno yogurt.
> 
> Che gusto ?
> 
> :mrgreen:


 mirtillo ...ben gentile :thankyou:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Farfalla, secondo me sei una persona molto bella e non vedo l'ora di conoscerti davvero


Tu lecca, lecca ... leggi tra le pieghe a CHI vuoi tu ... vedrai vedrai ...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Farfalla, secondo me sei una persona molto bella e non vedo l'ora di conoscerti davvero


E' reciproco e lo sai


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Parteggiare per chi o cosa? Qui c'è un mucchietto di miseria umana che ha cercato di sopravvivere, chi alla grande chi peggio, ma alcuni hanno sofferto abbastanza, alcuni di noi sono qui solo per ricordare a chi tradisce che noi siamo in possibilità il coniuge tradito e la nostra reazione potrebbe essere la loro, ma ogni traditore è certo che il proprio coniuge sarà calmo, riflessivo e chiaccherarà come un vero lord inglese, la realtà dei fatti è:
> Nessun traditore saprà mai come la prenderà il tradito in questione perchè anche il tradito se interrogato prima di sapere la cosa non direbbe realmente come reagirebbe, ma come pensa che reagirebbe che non è mai la verità dei fatti.
> Parteggiare per chi sbaglia e si diverte a sbagliare, lo reputo insulso e inutile.



Daniele, ho capito che oggi hai proprio bisogno di sfogarti, am mi sa che qui hai cannato il punto, e stai parlando di altro.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Parteggiare per chi o cosa? Qui c'è un mucchietto di miseria umana che ha cercato di sopravvivere, chi alla grande chi peggio, ma alcuni hanno sofferto abbastanza, alcuni di noi sono qui solo per ricordare a chi tradisce che noi siamo in possibilità il coniuge tradito e la nostra reazione potrebbe essere la loro, ma ogni traditore è certo che il proprio coniuge sarà calmo, riflessivo e chiaccherarà come un vero lord inglese, la realtà dei fatti è:
> Nessun traditore saprà mai come la prenderà il tradito in questione perchè anche il tradito se interrogato prima di sapere la cosa non direbbe realmente come reagirebbe, ma come pensa che reagirebbe che non è mai la verità dei fatti.
> Parteggiare per chi sbaglia e si diverte a sbagliare, lo reputo insulso e inutile.


No Daniele mi riferivo al fatto che mi sono schierata per un momento dalla parte di Wise, pur ammettendo che ha esagerato anche lui..........
Non parlavamo di tradimenti, almeno in questo caso


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Parteggiare per chi o cosa? Qui c'è un mucchietto di miseria umana che ha cercato di sopravvivere, chi alla grande chi peggio, ma alcuni hanno sofferto abbastanza, alcuni di noi sono qui solo per ricordare a chi tradisce che noi siamo in possibilità il coniuge tradito e la nostra reazione potrebbe essere la loro, ma ogni traditore è certo che il proprio coniuge sarà calmo, riflessivo e chiaccherarà come un vero lord inglese, la realtà dei fatti è:
> Nessun traditore saprà mai come la prenderà il tradito in questione perchè anche il tradito se interrogato prima di sapere la cosa non direbbe realmente come reagirebbe, ma come pensa che reagirebbe che non è mai la verità dei fatti.
> Parteggiare per chi sbaglia e si diverte a sbagliare, lo reputo insulso e inutile.



Bello Daniele! ... e mo ti do anche lo Smeraldino, te lo meriti


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagher tu, proprio tu, si tu ... state bene con chi state. :bleah:
> 
> 
> Te lo dico in chiaro e non in anonimo con il bollino rosso


 
Perchè pensi che io ti abbia mai rubinato? No non l'ho fatto, se lo faccio mi firmo. Chiedi a Daniele


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' reciproco e lo sai


Ce ne avete ancora per molto?

Mi si sta alzando la glicemia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Parteggiare in questo forum è a prescindere stupido, qui c'è solo conoscenza, non c'è libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più felici, ma quanto mai libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più consci delle merdate, in qusto forum anche io, anche se allo sfascio sono utile.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu lecca, lecca ... leggi tra le pieghe a CHI vuoi tu ... vedrai vedrai ...



Leccando leccando...

Ho scoperto che mi piacciono i gusti:

Farfalla, il Conte, Sole, Tubarao, Alce, Amoremio, Minnie, D.Manhattan, Quintina, Aristocat, Dave.One, Papero, Matraini, Irene, Simy, MK, Saby...

Scusate se non mi ricordo tutti ma sto scappando...

Insomma, sì, ho un gran lavoro a leccare 
Sono fortunata


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Daniele mi riferivo al fatto che mi sono schierata per un momento dalla parte di Wise, pur ammettendo che ha esagerato anche lui..........
> Non parlavamo di tradimenti, almeno in questo caso


Io da brava persona direi che nessuno ha ragione in questo caso e nessuno ha torto, basta calmare gli animi un secondo e guardare bene le persone. Stop. Quintina ha espresso benissimo il suo disappunto, bastava leggere quello per capire che è meglio fermarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Parteggiare in questo forum è a prescindere stupido,* qui c'è solo conoscenza, non c'è libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più felici, ma quanto mai libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più consci delle merdate, in qusto forum anche io, anche se allo sfascio sono utile.


sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che io ti abbia mai rubinato? No non l'ho fatto, se lo faccio mi firmo. Chiedi a Daniele


Si firma, marì, si firma, fidati!!! :mexican:
Per la mia fortuna ho delle persone che gradiscono la mia brutale stronzaggine!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Parteggiare in questo forum è a prescindere stupido, qui c'è solo conoscenza, non c'è libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più felici, ma quanto mai libero scambio di informazioni per renderci più consci delle merdate, in qusto forum anche io, anche se allo sfascio *sono utile*.


questo è sicuro.
ma se vuoi che il forum lo sia per te prendi in considerazione l'idea che ci si può sganciare dal dolore come hanno fatto tanti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si firma, marì, si firma, fidati!!! :mexican:
> Per la mia fortuna ho delle persone che gradiscono la mia brutale stronzaggine!!!


Grazie


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


Prego


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leccando leccando...
> 
> Ho scoperto che mi piacciono i gusti:
> 
> ...


occhio...st'atenta...specie al buio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagher tu, proprio tu, si tu ... state bene con chi state. :bleah:
> 
> 
> Te lo dico in chiaro e non in anonimo con il bollino rosso


 Però sei invadente e voi imporre ad ogni costo il tuo diktat,non è giusto..Lasciala in pace! Avrà pur il diritto di schierarsi per chi vule lei e non per chi le dici tu...
Tu sei assolutamente libera di fare ciò che meglio credi e nessuno può permettersi di dirti nulla,però tu devi dare e lasciare algli altri la LIBERTA' di scegliere!!!!


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Io lascio aglli altri la libertà più grande del mondo...quella di usare il WC...ma sai che mondo di merda se non ci fosse il WC?????


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> occhio...st'atenta...specie al buio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Vabbe', non essere crudele :mrgreen: in un modo o in un altro ci si deve fare spazio qua dentro ... non puoi capire e sai perche'  perche' non sei un traditore o un tradito  stoni, dai fastidio ... fai inviadia :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Però sei invadente e voi imporre ad ogni costo il tuo diktat,non è giusto..Lasciala in pace! Avrà pur il diritto di schierarsi per chi vule lei e non per chi le dici tu...
> Tu sei assolutamente libera di fare ciò che meglio credi e nessuno può permettersi di dirti nulla,però tu devi dare e lasciare algli altri la LIBERTA' di scegliere!!!!


per me ti inventi le cose....

chi sta imponendo cosa a chi?

uno si comporta in un certo modo ed un altro giudica/esprime un'opinione...

ma sei italiano?....non e' che eri nella Legione Straniera e non nella Folgore?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Daniele mi riferivo al fatto che mi sono schierata per un momento dalla parte di Wise, pur ammettendo che ha esagerato anche lui..........
> Non parlavamo di tradimenti, almeno in questo caso


Ma tu scehrzi? Ma tu a mo di bandira sventoli come ti dice il vento? Tu non devi assolutamente giustificarti!!! Non hai offeso nessuno ne fatto male a nessuno. Mai farsi mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno se hai ragione. E non capisco come si permetta Mari a predicare bene e razzolare male!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io da brava persona direi che nessuno ha ragione in questo caso e nessuno ha torto, basta calmare gli animi un secondo e guardare bene le persone. Stop. Quintina ha espresso benissimo il suo disappunto, bastava leggere quello per capire che è meglio fermarsi.


 ma , caspita...quando si esula dal tradimento sei la persona più sensata che ci sia.
non puoi inserire la stessa modalità?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma , caspita...quando si esula dal tradimento sei la persona più sensata che ci sia.
> non puoi inserire la stessa modalità?


Due tastiere, lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', non essere crudele :mrgreen: in un modo o in un altro ci si deve fare spazio qua dentro ... non puoi capire e sai perche'  perche' non sei un traditore o un tradito  stoni, dai fastidio ... fai inviadia :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


meglio invidia e non pieta'....diceva mi' nonna...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *Però sei invadente* e voi imporre ad ogni costo il tuo diktat,non è giusto..Lasciala in pace! Avrà pur il diritto di schierarsi per chi vule lei e non per chi le dici tu...
> Tu sei assolutamente libera di fare ciò che meglio credi e nessuno può permettersi di dirti nulla,però tu devi dare e lasciare algli altri la LIBERTA' di scegliere!!!!



Sono di piu' ... pero' lo faccio in chiaro, non mi nascondo


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma , caspita...quando si esula dal tradimento sei la persona più sensata che ci sia.
> non puoi inserire la stessa modalità?


No!
Io prima del tradimento ero sempre così...ehmmm, ragionevole e comprensivo, purtroppo la cosa mi ha toccato così in profondo che mi smuove più sentimenti di quanto posso e riesco reprimere in amniera corretta. Però su altri argomenti sono calmo eccome! Per esempio in questo litigio ho notato molto il dissenso di Quintina che ha postato 2 volte con cose piccole che tutte queste parole, da quello ho capito che si era andati troppo oltre.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma tu scehrzi? Ma tu a mo di bandira sventoli come ti dice il vento? Tu non devi assolutamente giustificarti!!! Non hai offeso nessuno ne fatto male a nessuno. Mai farsi mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno se hai ragione. E non capisco come si permetta Mari a predicare bene e razzolare male!!!:incazzato:


 
No guarda io non sventolo.Ho una testa e so pensare. Dall'inizio ti ho dato ragione in questa discussione. mi sono presa un va a cagare gratuito ma non me ne può fregare nulla. Quando hai esagerato mettendoti ai suoi livelli te l'ho detto e fine.
Sul fatto che io non ho mai offeso nessuno (in questo forum) posso metterci la mano sul fuoco. Non posso dire altrettanto verso di me ma ribadisco me ne fotto.....


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> meglio invidia e non pieta'....diceva mi' nonna...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*SEMPRE!!!*

:up:​


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

SONO BASITO DAL TONO DA PICCOLA DITTATITRICE CHE ASSUMI MARI'
Comprendo che non tutti i tuoi problemi sono stati risolti, ma gli altri non c'entrano nulla. E non venire a far polemica con me perchè caschi male e lo sai. Quindi chiusa lì e datti una bella calmata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono di piu' ... pero' lo faccio in chiaro, non mi nascondo


Marì o fai i nomi di chi si nasconde o non generalizzare. 
io la coscienza (in questo forum) ce l'ho a posto.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quindi chiusa lì e datti una bella calmata!!!


Ti faccio notare che questa è una tipica frase che invece incita a fare il contrario, nel modo in cui l'hai posta 
Marì, dai non discutiamo in questo thread che è in confessionale oltretutto, meglio altrove, si può aprire un post chiamato "camera dei litigi" e tutti via a mandarsi a fanculo. :up:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che questa è una tipica frase che invece incita a fare il contrario, nel modo in cui l'hai posta
> Marì, dai non discutiamo in questo thread che è in confessionale oltretutto, meglio altrove, si può aprire un post chiamato "camera dei litigi" e tutti via a mandarsi a fanculo. :up:


 
DAniele nessuno vuole mandare a Fanculo nessuno però non trovo giusto che Marì minacci la Farfalla. Non ha senso, la ricatta..


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> SONO BASITO DAL TONO DA PICCOLA DITTATITRICE CHE ASSUMI MARI'
> Comprendo che non tutti i tuoi problemi sono stati risolti, ma gli altri non c'entrano nulla. E non venire a far polemica con me perchè caschi male e lo sai. Quindi chiusa lì e datti una bella calmata!!!



Problemi? IO?? ... ma sei matto???


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marì o fai i nomi di chi si nasconde o non generalizzare.
> io la coscienza (in questo forum) ce l'ho a posto.


Scava scava   :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> DAniele nessuno vuole mandare a Fanculo nessuno però non trovo giusto che Marì minacci la Farfalla. Non ha senso, la ricatta..


Wise, farfalla sa farcela da sola!!! Fidati!!! E' tutt'altro che una pover sprovveduta :up:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Problemi? IO?? ... ma sei matto???


MAh dall'atteggiamento sembra di si,Marì...
La farfalla non ti ha fatto proprio nulla, prenditela con me, ma con lei non c'è proprio il senso!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No ribadisco....ha preso fuoco solo per autocombustione....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


La verità è che *sai* benissimo dove vai a colpire, chi riceve l'attacco pensa invece solo a proteggere quella parte debole piuttosto che concentrarsi sui propri punti di forza. Quando questi non ci sono, o sono scarsi, la benzina manca e non resta che l'autocombustione.

E mo basta, sto parlando pure troppo....


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> DAniele nessuno vuole mandare a Fanculo nessuno però non trovo giusto che Marì minacci la Farfalla. *Non ha senso, la ricatta*..



E' ufficiale....

si' scem'....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> DAniele nessuno vuole mandare a Fanculo nessuno però non trovo giusto che Marì minacci la Farfalla. Non ha senso, la ricatta..



Ti ci devo mandare  o ci vai da solo :mrgreen::rotfl:


Ma chi cazzo sta minacciando chi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Wise, farfalla sa farcela da sola!!! Fidati!!! E' tutt'altro che una pover sprovveduta :up:


 
Grazie :up:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> La verità è che *sai* benissimo dove vai a colpire, chi riceve l'attacco pensa invece solo a proteggere quella parte debole piuttosto che concentrarsi sui propri punti di forza. Quando questi non ci sono, o sono scarsi, la benzina manca e non resta che l'autocombustione.
> 
> E mo basta, sto parlando pure troppo....


Beh è da st'ora che ho finito di cagarlo!!! 
C'è rimasto male con la Folgore e lasciamo perdere il resto!! Posso solo immaginare!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MAh dall'atteggiamento sembra di si,Marì...
> La farfalla non ti ha fatto proprio nulla, prenditela con me, ma con lei non c'è proprio il senso!!!


 
Non mi minaccia mi ha mandato a cagare senza motivo.....
Grazie mille per l'appoggio, ma sono molto serena.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MAh dall'atteggiamento sembra di si,Marì...
> La farfalla non ti ha fatto proprio nulla, prenditela con me, ma con lei non c'è proprio il senso!!!


Signori e signore ... abbiamo un altro psicologo della domenica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ci devo mandare  o ci vai da solo :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ma chi cazzo sta minacciando chi?


 Forse non ti leggi, terrorizzi!!!


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi minaccia mi ha mandato a cagare senza motivo.....
> Grazie mille per l'appoggio, ma sono molto serena.


Magari pensava che fossi stitica!!! :mrgreen: Orsù, oggi che non sono una Iena mi diventate tutti iene???
Non litigate e sorridete!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' ufficiale....
> 
> si' scem'....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




SI!

:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Beh è da st'ora che ho finito di cagarlo!!!
> C'è rimasto male con la Folgore e lasciamo perdere il resto!! Posso solo immaginare!!!


Ma sai che non vali un cazzo?:mrgreen:

sei troppo scarso e cojone che ammosci...

sicuro che a mugliert' era vaginismo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari pensava che fossi stitica!!! :mrgreen: Orsù, oggi che non sono una Iena mi diventate tutti iene???


 
Purtroppo per lei sono molto regolare


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scava scava   :rotfl:


 sai che però non mi sembri tanto indipendente?
perché ami parecchio duettare e andare in tandem.
o  con oscuro, con sterminatore (che potrebbe essere un utente prezioso ma si ostina a fare il castigamatti) ai tempi lo facevi con il conte.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Forse non ti leggi, terrorizzi!!!


non solo....
se nun te scansi te tira pure gli anfibi made in iuesei...

altro che quelli italici...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma dai confessa che sei un troll....non mi capacito che vadano in giro cojoni del genere...

ma tu comunque essendo de milano che zona bazzichi...te sposti mai da quell quartiere?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI!​
> 
> :up:​


 
L'essere come sterminator è ugale a quelle persone che vogliono la macchia più lunga per far vedere la loro potenza, che alla fine si esprime solo a parole, perchè nei fatti non combinano un bel niente!!!
SArebbe interessante parlare una donna che è stata con lui, ci sarebbe da ridere...
Marì che ha capito tutto ed ha compassione lo protegge...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma sai che non vali un cazzo?:mrgreen:
> 
> sei troppo scarso e cojone che ammosci...
> 
> ...


Probabilmente avevo e ho quello che per te è solo un amennicolo molle tipo lumaca..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Le seghe me le posso fare, tu no!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Oggi cercavo su google una immagine di unn cellulare per fare un fontomontaggio ad una mia amica (assurdo)...il risultato che mi sono beccato una foto di Nina Senicar, oh, non spevo chi fosse ma decisamente meglio di quello che facevo prima .
Ok, piccolo siparietto  per stemperare i toni!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che però non mi sembri tanto indipendente?
> perché ami parecchio duettare e andare in tandem.
> o  con oscuro, con sterminatore (che potrebbe essere un utente prezioso ma si ostina a fare il castigamatti) ai tempi lo facevi con il conte.



Minerva, ma perche' ti ostini a provocarmi  ti risposi tempo fa, fatte na ricerca va.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> L'essere come sterminator è ugale a quelle persone che vogliono la macchia più lunga per far vedere la loro potenza, che alla fine si esprime solo a parole, perchè nei fatti non combinano un bel niente!!!
> SArebbe interessante parlare una donna che è stata con lui, ci sarebbe da ridere...
> Marì che ha capito tutto ed ha compassione lo protegge...


io con una macchia lunga nun ce farei granche', tu si?...vabbe'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque ho mi moje da 25anni, c'avro' un perche'?

di te invece sappiamo tutto....

vaginismo....

le facevi schifo, uaglio'...infatti poi gli e' ripiaciuto er wurstel......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Minerva, ma perche' ti ostini a provocarmi  ti risposi tempo fa, fatte na ricerca va.


 non ti provoco, ti dico come la penso.poi è chiaro che lascia il tempo che trova.
fossi saggia starei zitta...ma nessuno è perfetto, neanch'io:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Torno fra 10 minuti :mrgreen: c'ho i cani da controllare


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

*eccola*



Daniele ha detto:


> Oggi cercavo su google una immagine di unn cellulare per fare un fontomontaggio ad una mia amica (assurdo)...il risultato che mi sono beccato una foto di Nina Senicar, oh, non spevo chi fosse ma decisamente meglio di quello che facevo prima .
> Ok, piccolo siparietto per stemperare i toni!!!


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

E basta, se no chiamo Chiapponzilla (famoso mostro giapponese con problemi di emorroidi) che vi mangia tutti!!! :nuke:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti provoco, ti dico come la penso.poi è chiaro che lascia il tempo che trova.
> fossi saggia starei zitta...ma nessuno è perfetto, neanch'io:mrgreen:



Appunto :up: ... scappo a dopo.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io con una macchia lunga nun ce farei granche', tu si?...vabbe'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> comunque ho mi moje da 25anni, c'avro' un perche'?
> 
> ...


Il perchè c'è, perchè nun te se fila nessuna!!! 
Se vuoi io te le metto in fila!!! Pirla!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Minerva, ma sei cattiva, queste cose fanno male a me, sai???? Oddio mi ricorda un poco la mia prima ragazza, direi che hanno delle somiglianze :carneval:...ahhhh che bei tempi, davvero!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E basta, se no chiamo Chiapponzilla (famoso mostro giapponese con problemi di emorroidi) che vi mangia tutti!!! :nuke:


La cosa più divertente è vedere te che cerchi di calmare i toni...
E non posso neanche smeraldarti


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, ma sei cattiva, queste cose fanno male a me, sai???? Oddio mi ricorda un poco la mia prima ragazza, direi che hanno delle somiglianze :carneval:...ahhhh che *bei tempi*, davvero!!!


 ora li chiamano tempi:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


>


questo parla anche mejo......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

maro' speramo che mo' wise nun se scatena...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora li chiamano tempi:rotfl:


I tempi in cui vedevo certe cose dal vivo  Sai della mia prima ex devo sempre ammettere che aveva un fisico perfetto, peccato che la testa non seguisse, peccato davvero.
Purtroppo rovinata da certe  sue idee che l'hanno portata ad essere sempre più maschile e sempre più stupida. :unhappy: Mi spiace per lei, sai???


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Il perchè c'è, perchè nun te se fila nessuna!!!
> Se vuoi io te le metto in fila!!! Pirla!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che metti in fila le figure di merda...???

A' CORNUTO!!!! e cojone....ti zanza il mantenimento col ganzo alla facciazza tua e te dormi in maghina...o alla caritas...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Ok, basta cose che fanno male alla mia salute, adesso torno alla normalità!!! Allora, chi è impotente e chi ce l'ha piccolo??? magari tra un poco scopriremo un monopalla. :blank:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Ecco fatto  ... allora?  Dove eravamo rimasti?


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise lo ha moscio e Sterminator piccolo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagher tu, proprio tu, si tu ... state bene con chi state. :bleah:
> 
> 
> Te lo dico in chiaro e non in anonimo con il bollino rosso


L'intima familiarità concessa ai semplici che si vogliono scambievolmente bene e che non odiano chi sta meglio di loro.

Si tra noi stiamo...mooooooooooooooooooooooolto...bene...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

*E chi se ne fotte.*

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Wise lo ha moscio e Sterminator piccolo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E manname tu' sorella a controlla'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUjpXx-xCnM


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Mi manca Lothar


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che però non mi sembri tanto indipendente?
> perché ami parecchio duettare e andare in tandem.
> o  con oscuro, con sterminatore (che potrebbe essere un utente prezioso ma si ostina a fare il castigamatti) ai tempi lo facevi con il conte.



Ok...ma poi mi sono stancato no? E lei non ha capito che era tempo di lasciarmi perdere...dato che non ero disposto a fere quello che voleva che io facessi...soprattutto contro un'altra persona eh? Io non faccio il killer di professione eh? Poi è andata a sputtanarmi da una persona a me cara, sapendo dalla mia viva voce che era persona cara a me...e tutto questo può testimoniarlo...MIA MOGLIE eh? Ergo? 
Devo aggiungere altro? Voi qui leggete solo la punta dell'iceberg eh?
Vuoi dell'altro? 
A me non piace tanto la vita di coppia eh?
Poi mi sto pisciando addosso dal ridere....
Ragazzi....che vespaio...di quelli che mi piacciono...


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma poi mi sono stancato no? E lei non ha capito che era tempo di lasciarmi perdere...dato che non ero disposto a fere quello che voleva che io facessi...soprattutto contro un'altra persona eh? Io non faccio il killer di professione eh? Poi è andata a sputtanarmi da una persona a me cara, sapendo dalla mia viva voce che era persona cara a me...e tutto questo può testimoniarlo*...MIA MOGLIE* eh? Ergo?
> Devo aggiungere altro? Voi qui leggete solo la punta dell'iceberg eh?
> Vuoi dell'altro?
> A me non piace tanto la vita di coppia eh?
> ...


 ma non viene più astro qui?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> questo parla anche mejo......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Però per una volta hai postato qualcosa di non offensivo eh?
Le misure sono perfette per me...

( Tenti desso che parte contro di me)


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'intima familiarità concessa ai semplici che si vogliono scambievolmente bene e che non odiano chi sta meglio di loro.
> 
> Si tra noi stiamo...mooooooooooooooooooooooolto...bene...


ESTIQAATSI non ce lo mettiamo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)




----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leccando leccando...
> 
> Ho scoperto che mi piacciono i gusti:
> 
> ...


 
Ti lecco anch'io, mi piaci tanto:up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

:racchia:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti lecco anch'io, mi piaci tanto:up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ESTIQAATSI non ce lo mettiamo?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Io no so cosa vuole da me questa "forma di vita n.2" ... veramente non capisco proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non viene più astro qui?


No. Legge con le amiche.
Poi come dissi ad admin, lei mi ha consegnato la password e quindi non aveva molto senso...a volte leggiamo assieme, a volte le racconto io...mi ha promesso che se facciamo il raduno romano di due giorni a sto giro viene...
Come dire...ci ho provato con il forum, ma non sono cose che fanno per me.
Ma su Marì Astro aveva ragione: Occhio marito, che quella se può ti fotte.
Ha conosciuto qualcuna del forum comunque...penso che parteciperebbe al raduno in rosa. Sai però robe tra mamme...
Poi sta risorgendo e dato quel che ha passato ha detto:
Ora faccio tutte le cose che mi sono sempre vietata di fare e si è lanciata.
La malattia l'ha molto cambiata.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però per una volta hai postato qualcosa di non offensivo eh?
> Le misure sono perfette per me...
> 
> ( Tenti desso che parte contro di me)


Lo so che ti andrebbe bene quella roba li', ma ti devi accontentare purtroppo di quest'altra...

rassegnate ed accontentate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Di te.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo so che ti andrebbe bene quella roba li', ma ti devi accontentare purtroppo di quest'altra...
> 
> rassegnate ed accontentate...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma bella la tua amica Marì eh?


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No. Legge con le amiche.
> Poi come dissi ad admin, lei mi ha consegnato la password e quindi non aveva molto senso...a volte leggiamo assieme, a volte le racconto io...mi ha promesso che se facciamo il raduno romano di due giorni a sto giro viene...
> Come dire...ci ho provato con il forum, ma non sono cose che fanno per me.
> Ma su Marì Astro aveva ragione: Occhio marito, che quella se può ti fotte.
> ...


questo fa davvero un gran piacere, è al di sopra di ogni sciocchezza da forum


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io no so cosa vuole da me questa "forma di vita n.2" ... veramente non capisco proprio.


E lo chiedi a me? che ne so io...:mrgreen:

prova co' na' mutanda di pizzo che t'avanza...

se nun va bene glje mannamo una mia...

(non di pizzo pero'...specifico...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


 
Eddai, era metaforico    :canna:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

E mo cosa devo dire eh? Signore e signorine chic del forum eh???

"forma di vita n.2" continua ... che faccio ah?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me? che ne so io...:mrgreen:
> 
> prova co' na' mutanda di pizzo che t'avanza...
> 
> ...


 
Volevo approvarti la battuta del cervello scappato all'estero col corpo
rimasto in Italia...ma non la trovo più


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma bella la tua amica Marì eh?


Wise, non e' lei...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo fa davvero un gran piacere, è al di sopra di ogni sciocchezza da forum


Beh ehm...
L'unica cosa di cui se ne fotte è: essere sana.
Ci sono state complicanze e casini...ma ce la fa...
Mica è na sfigata eh?....dipendente...da suo marito eh?
Poi se avesse avuto un bravo marito chissà come si riduceva eh?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me? che ne so io...:mrgreen:
> 
> prova co' na' mutanda di pizzo che t'avanza...
> 
> ...


Io con la mutanda cerco di non parlare ... ma questo continua a rompremi il cazzo


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mo cosa devo dire eh? Signore e signorine chic del forum eh???
> 
> "forma di vita n.2" continua ... che faccio ah?


 chic? presente:mrgreen:!

ignoratevi a vicenda e fate la vostra vita forumistica in serenità


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io con la mutanda cerco di non parlare ... ma questo continua a rompremi il cazzo


La virtù sta anche nel sopportare le persone moleste no?
Poi siamo tutti compagni no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chic? presente:mrgreen:!
> 
> ignoratevi a vicenda e fate la vostra vita forumistica in serenità


:up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chic? presente:mrgreen:!
> 
> ignoratevi a vicenda e fate la vostra vita forumistica in serenità



Io l'ho fatto e lo faccio, ma lui continua.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chic? presente:mrgreen:!
> 
> ignoratevi a vicenda e fate la vostra vita forumistica in serenità


Certo perchè io sono il CHE GUevara del forum no?

Conte LIVE!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e lo faccio, ma lui continua.


Poverina...ma poverina...poverina...poverina...
Se ti perdi tuo danno...
E se te resta la vecia in man...paghi pegno


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

:calcio:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo perchè io sono il CHE GUevara del forum no?
> 
> Conte LIVE!


( pure col tacco)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:
> ( pure col tacco)


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Mi dispiace che ti sei fatta male alle scarpe...e alle gambe...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Volevo approvarti la battuta del cervello scappato all'estero col corpo
> rimasto in Italia...ma non la trovo più


Vabbe' al raduno avrai altre occasioni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo perchè io sono il CHE GUevara del forum no?
> 
> Conte LIVE!



Una cosa e' certa: si nu strunz ... il resto non lo posso dire, ho promesso discrezione e continuo a stare zitta, la "*persona*" (preciso non e' una sua amichetta)   dovrebbe darmi l'autorizzazione a parlare ... purtroppo non e' sempre presente e quindi taccio.


Sei solo un poveraccio, un uomo da niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' al raduno avrai altre occasioni...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Ma non quella di sdebitarmi con te....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa: si nu strunz ... il resto non lo posso dire, ho promesso discrezione e continuo a stare zitta, la "*persona*" (preciso non e' una sua amichetta)   dovrebbe darmi l'autorizzazione a parlare ... purtroppo non e' sempre presente e quindi taccio.
> 
> 
> Sei solo un poveraccio, un uomo da niente.


ma vivo da papa così eh?
EH si costretta a tacere...
Per una volta accetta che te l'ho fatta no?
Marì a volte non va come dici tu no?
Poi scusami hai un osservatorio piccolo eh?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma vivo da papa così eh?
> EH si costretta a tacere...
> Per una volta accetta che te l'ho fatta no?
> Marì a volte non va come dici tu no?
> Poi scusami hai un osservatorio piccolo eh?


Taccio per rispetto alle istituzioni, e con questo basta.

L'Osservatorio e' largo e potente, se parlo si chiude il forum, strunz.


E mo vafffanculo nanetto piagnucoloso dietro la gonna di tua moglie.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Ma perchè non ve la giocate a birra a salsiccie....???:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Taccio per rispetto alle istituzioni, e con questo basta.
> 
> L'Osservatorio e' largo e potente, se parlo si chiude il forum, strunz.
> 
> ...


No Marì...se parli...l'unico effetto sarà che verrai bannata.
E il forum continuerà la sua evoluzione...con me che andrò in tv.
Fai come ti pare no?
Un unico indizio: tu mi servi alla causa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perchè non ve la giocate a birra a salsiccie....???:mrgreen:


Certo...basta che venga al raduno no?


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Quintina abbi pazienza se ci sarà l'occasione te lo spiegherò, ma qui non è assolutamente il luogo adatto.
> Se forse ti può aiutare è qualcosa come il *Reiki*...


Molto interessante...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Marì...se parli...l'unico effetto sarà che verrai bannata.
> E il forum continuerà la sua evoluzione...con me che andrò in *tv*.
> Fai come ti pare no?
> Un unico indizio: tu mi servi alla causa.



... con tutti sti cessi di merda che ci stanno in giro, cosa vuoi che cambia uno STROZO in piu' :mrgreen: EVVVAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Auguri! :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che metti in fila le figure di merda...???
> 
> A' CORNUTO!!!! e cojone....ti zanza il mantenimento col ganzo alla facciazza tua e te dormi in maghina...o alla caritas...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che se si parla di te si parla di coglioni e probabilmente cornuti!!!

A me pare non esserlo mai stato!!! Si sa mai però!!!

Per il mantenimento,non essento un morto de fame come te,me tocca!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con tutti sti cessi di merda che ci stanno in giro, cosa vuoi che cambia uno STROZO in piu' :mrgreen: EVVVAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che schifo....
Da una signora come te...non me lo sarei mai aspettato...
Ma te ci sguazzi proprio eh?
Sei coprofaga? 
Nessuno mai aveva osato tanto in tradi...
Certo che ne hai di peli eh sullo stomaco...


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

*Ma che c'avete tutti*

e che cavolo, mo' mi incazzo io


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

non ho letto perchè state discutendo, ma sarebbe rispettoso nei confronti degli altri utenti se lo faceste in UNA discussione e non imperognidove. questo in my opinion, ovviamente.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non ho letto perchè state discutendo, ma sarebbe rispettoso nei confronti degli altri utenti se lo faceste in UNA discussione e non imperognidove. questo in my opinion, ovviamente.


Mi spiace solo per te, e ti chiedo scusa, oramai e' tardi, si sono rotti i margini.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti lecco anch'io, mi piaci tanto:up:


Hahahah!!
Detta così suona ancora più... "gustosa" di quanto mi sembrasse all'inizio! :rotfl: :rotfl:

Grazie!


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non ho letto perchè state discutendo, ma sarebbe rispettoso nei confronti degli altri utenti se lo faceste in UNA discussione e non imperognidove. questo in my opinion, ovviamente.



quoto 

hai ragione.


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> e che cavolo, mo' mi incazzo io


Per fortuna hai messo la faccina, ho temuto trascinassero anche te....:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per fortuna hai messo la faccina, ho temuto trascinassero anche te....:mrgreen:


Moi? Figurati, passato quel periodo, sono una donna adulta e morigerata


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Moi? Figurati, passato quel periodo, sono una donna adulta e morigerata


Da 1 a 10, quanto ti riconosci in quella definizione?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che schifo....
> Da una signora come te...non me lo sarei mai aspettato...
> Ma te ci sguazzi proprio eh?
> Sei coprofaga?
> ...



*Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al sarto.  *
( Albert Einstein )

E con te e' sprecata.


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Da 1 a 10, quanto ti riconosci in quella definizione?


Che domanda difficile. Sai che ho un'anima divisa in due, un mio amico diceva che tendevo sempre alla luce (e aggiungeva anche, "ma come cazzo fai" ), in questo momento direi 6. Forse 7. Sto ancora smaltendo anni di eccessi.


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che domanda difficile. Sai che ho un'anima divisa in due, un mio amico diceva che tendevo sempre alla luce (e aggiungeva anche, "ma come cazzo fai" ), in questo momento direi 6. Forse 7. Sto ancora smaltendo anni di eccessi.


Per il tuo metro di misura.
Che, a sensazione, corrispondono al 9 della misura standard.


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per il tuo metro di misura.
> Che, a sensazione, corrispondono al 9 della misura standard.


Urca, addirittura. Ma sai DM la vita è un cerchio, tutto va e tutto torna, niente è statico. Anche se forse mi divertivo di più prima .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non ho letto perchè state discutendo, ma sarebbe rispettoso nei confronti degli altri utenti se lo faceste in UNA discussione e non imperognidove. questo in my opinion, ovviamente.




I love Passante


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Se vuoi descrivere ciò che è vero, lascia l'eleganza al sarto.  *
> ( Albert Einstein )
> 
> E con te e' sprecata.


Ho solo uno stile diverso no?
Che tu non riesci a codificare...tutto lì...
Ohi, Marì se non ci arrivi con la capoccia che ci posso fare io?
Gli strumenti te li ho dati...se non sai suonare...logico che non esce musica eh?
Ma capisco che tu hai molto bisogno di ostentare un opinione molto alta di te stessa, con tutte le disgrazie che hai passato. Lo capisco. E non sono qui per demolirti. Nè per metterti in discussione...sto solo cercando di farti capire che se ti ostini con il tuo modo di fare, qui dentro...e mi dispiace...ti troverai sola e isolata...perchè bene o male quando si diventa imbarazzanti le persone si allontanano...
Hai voglia poi di dire...ho un brutto carattere, schifo questo o quello, magari sono loro che si allontanano e non ti stringono più la mano.
Ripeto non essere divorata dall'acredine per coloro che hanno avuto una vita migliore della tua.
Sotto sotto sei anche tu una bestia ferita.
Ma è la vita eh?
So che fai sempre per sostenerti e darti coraggio e che hai molto bisogno di essere ascoltata e come dire stimata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

però Marì..........


che schifo quella cacca


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:

sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)

sono io che ho fatto domande sulle pippe durante i 4 anni di astinenza... il che ha dato il via a tutto ciò

e ora siamo finiti con la cacca

è colpa mia

disapprovatemi tutti

tutti insieme


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:
> 
> sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)
> 
> ...


Ma nemmeno per idea... Quinty che ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità. E tu non ne hai, tranquilla.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:
> 
> sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)
> 
> ...



Buuuuuuu
Buuuuuuu
Brutta cattiva!!!!
Brutta cattivaaaaaaaa!!!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:
> 
> sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)
> 
> ...


Pfui...i tuoi soliti sistemi per farti coccolare...dai su...quenty...io oggi ho riso come un matto..a leggere sto 3d del menga...tanto finirà anche questo nel cesso e amen. No?
Domani è un'altro giorno...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per idea... Quinty che ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità. E tu non ne hai, tranquilla.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buuuuuuu
> Buuuuuuu
> Brutta cattiva!!!!
> Brutta cattivaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Pfui...i tuoi soliti sistemi per farti coccolare...dai su...quenty...io oggi ho riso come un matto..a leggere sto 3d del menga...tanto finirà anche questo nel cesso e amen. No?
> Domani è un'altro giorno...




Grazie grazie

ha ragione il Conte

volevo solo un po' di coccole  :mrgreen:

(però è l'ultima volta che faccio domande sulle abitudine pippesche/pippologhe/pippudinarie di chicchessia)


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:
> 
> sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)
> 
> ...


 ussignur... assomigli a qualcuno che conosco


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ussignur... assomigli a qualcuno che conosco


scherzavo, sciocchino! 


(e chi sarebbe questo qualcuno??? uno del cancro, o dei pesci, vero?)


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> (e chi sarebbe questo qualcuno??? uno del cancro, o dei pesci, vero?)


(acquario. cancro sono io)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> (acquario. cancro sono io)


ah....... ora si spiega tutto! (anch'io sono cancra!)


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però Marì..........
> 
> 
> che schifo quella cacca


Quintina e' solo cacca, la merda vera e' altro  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie grazie
> 
> ha ragione il Conte
> 
> ...


Benissimo ecco la giusta conclusione delle discussioni:
Il Conte ha ragione.:up::up::up:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque è davvero tutta colpa mia:
> 
> sono io che ho detto a Wiseguy di aprire un thread per raccontare la sua storia (questo)
> 
> ...


ASSOLUTAMENTE NO C'ENTRI NULLA!! TU POTEVI PERMETTERTI BATTUTE IN QUANTO GIA' DENTRO NEL 3D.
Comunque il mio parere sul forum, a parte qualche eccezione,non cambia. Semplicemente disgustoso l'autoritratto di colui o colei che l'ha pubblicata, meglio che ci lasciate gli avatar al posto delle vostre foto.
Per la pace comune,vostra, sollevo da colpe quintina e farfalla, vi esento ad essermi amiche, perchè qui dentro trovereste dei nemici, se ci volete rimanere... Con questo vi saluto calorosamente..Ciau ciau Wise


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO C'ENTRI NULLA!! TU POTEVI PERMETTERTI BATTUTE IN QUANTO GIA' DENTRO NEL 3D.
> Comunque il mio parere sul forum, a parte qualche eccezione,non cambia. Semplicemente disgustoso l'autoritratto di colui o colei che l'ha pubblicata, meglio che ci lasciate gli avatar al posto delle vostre foto.
> Per la pace comune,vostra, sollevo da colpe quintina e farfalla, vi esento ad essermi amiche, perchè qui dentro trovereste dei nemici, se ci volete rimanere... Con questo vi saluto calorosamente..Ciau ciau Wise


Io non mi sento in colpa per nulla. Se appoggiarti mi crea dei nemici vuol dire che c'è gente che non ha nulla da pensare che non sia il forum.
Ho sempre espresso la mia opinione e quando non sono d'accordo con qualcosa lo dico indipendentemente da chi ha espresso quel concetto.
Resto dell'idea che lasciare un forum solo perchè c'è gente che si diverte ad insultare sia sbagliato. Ma questa è solo la mia modestissima opionione.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO C'ENTRI NULLA!! TU POTEVI PERMETTERTI BATTUTE IN QUANTO GIA' DENTRO NEL 3D.
> Comunque il mio parere sul forum, a parte qualche eccezione,non cambia. Semplicemente disgustoso l'autoritratto di colui o colei che l'ha pubblicata, meglio che ci lasciate gli avatar al posto delle vostre foto.
> Per la pace comune,vostra, sollevo da colpe quintina e farfalla, vi esento ad essermi amiche, perchè qui dentro trovereste dei nemici, se ci volete rimanere... Con questo vi saluto calorosamente..Ciau ciau Wise


*
PER*








*prendi la prima a destra, oppure:*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO C'ENTRI NULLA!! TU POTEVI PERMETTERTI BATTUTE IN QUANTO GIA' DENTRO NEL 3D.
> Comunque il mio parere sul forum, a parte qualche eccezione,non cambia. Semplicemente disgustoso l'autoritratto di colui o colei che l'ha pubblicata, meglio che ci lasciate gli avatar al posto delle vostre foto.
> Per la pace comune,vostra, sollevo da colpe quintina e farfalla, vi esento ad essermi amiche, perchè qui dentro trovereste dei nemici, se ci volete rimanere... Con questo vi saluto calorosamente..Ciau ciau Wise


Ciao ciao Wise

io comunque non ho* nemici *qui dentro (non che io sappia)


(e nemmeno fuori di qui, spero)


peace & love :canna:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Mi fa piacere che *non sono l'unico *di aver scoperto l'importanza della *cacca primordiale *... qui mi fate una concorrenza spietata.

:rotfl:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao ciao Wise
> 
> io comunque non ho* nemici *qui dentro (non che io sappia)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che *non sono l'unico *di aver scoperto l'importanza della *cacca primordiale *... qui mi fate una concorrenza spietata.
> 
> :rotfl:



Ti rispondo in via eccezionale  ... qui non e' in questione la "*cacca*", quella tradizionale con un odore tutto suo,  qui si parla e, ci si riferisce a quelle persone di merda  che puzzano ancora di piu' della tradizionale ed innocente cacca.

E' chiaro il concetto?


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


>


Il tuo doveva essere un wise-up, invece e stato un wise-down.

Non è per criticarti, ma la saggezza che dichiaravi non si è rivelata su questo forum.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il tuo doveva essere un wise-up, invece e stato un wise-down.
> 
> Non è per criticarti, ma la *saggezza* che dichiaravi non si è rivelata su questo forum.


Ce ne vogliono anni ed anni di studio per raggiungere quel livello ... una mia zia diceva: Ne devi mangiare forni e forni di pane per la conoscenza di certe cose.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in via eccezionale  ... qui non e' in questione la "*cacca*", quella tradizionale con un odore tutto suo, qui si parla e, ci si riferisce a quelle persone di merda che puzzano ancora di piu' della tradizionale ed innocente cacca.
> 
> E' chiaro il concetto?


Mi riferivo alla varietà delle cacche trattate :carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ce ne vogliono anni ed anni di studio per raggiungere quel livello ... una mia zia diceva: Ne devi mangiare forni e forni di pane per la conoscenza di certe cose.


Aggiungici anche che la saggezza non è solo conoscenza assoluta.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO C'ENTRI NULLA!! TU POTEVI PERMETTERTI BATTUTE IN QUANTO GIA' DENTRO NEL 3D.
> Comunque il mio parere sul forum, a parte qualche eccezione,non cambia. Semplicemente disgustoso l'autoritratto di colui o colei che l'ha pubblicata, meglio che ci lasciate gli avatar al posto delle vostre foto.
> Per la pace comune,vostra, sollevo da colpe quintina e farfalla, vi esento ad essermi amiche, perchè qui dentro trovereste dei nemici, se ci volete rimanere... Con questo vi saluto calorosamente..Ciau ciau Wise


Ue' ti', saranno armeno 10 vorte che ce fai ciao ciao co' la manina ed ancora qua stai...

alura pijate na' cadrega e nun rompe er cazzo...alla mia destra e' libbbero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla varietà delle cacche trattate :carneval:


Non scherzare con me, specialmente oggi e con il soggetto in questione.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Aggiungici anche che la saggezza non è solo *conoscenza assoluta*.


Manco con la morte e' possibile raggiungerla.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il tuo doveva essere un wise-up, invece e stato un wise-down.
> 
> Non è per criticarti, ma la saggezza che dichiaravi non si è rivelata su questo forum.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma cavoli non perdiamo tutta la foresta dei nuovi utenti eh?
Ma questo 3d è un mito per mostrare che cosa capita a scrivere su tradi.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ma cavoli non perdiamo tutta la foresta dei nuovi utenti eh?
> Ma questo 3d è un mito per mostrare che cosa capita a scrivere su tradi.


chiamala foresta....

wise me pare piu' na' muffetta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ce ne vogliono anni ed anni di studio per raggiungere quel livello ... una mia zia diceva: Ne devi mangiare forni e forni di pane per la conoscenza di certe cose.


E ce lo so...ma pensiamo alle povere persone di sto mondo che sono costrette da tristi eventi a mangiar merda per una vita...a loro chi ci pensa? Magari continuano a mangiar merda convinte che sia nutella eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chiamala foresta....
> 
> wise me pare piu' na' muffetta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sono 345 utenti attivi...spero che prendano coraggio e inizino a scrivere eh? 
Tu intanto ripassati tutto il tuo vocabolario di insulti...no?
Wise non ha tenuto...ma magari ti arriva in testa uno che ti sterminia anche te no?

Qua oramai è un ammutinamento di idee...


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...ma pensiamo alle povere persone di sto mondo che sono costrette da tristi eventi a mangiar merda per una vita...a loro chi ci pensa? Magari continuano a mangiar merda convinte che sia nutella eh?


Dillo alle tue amichette che sostengono te ... non fanno altro che innalzare la merda ... a loro la libera scelta.



PS mi fai rimpiangere il vecchio forum.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo alle tue amichette che sostengono te ... non fanno altro che innalzare la merda ... a loro la libera scelta.


Ma loro ehm...sono le mie adorate puzzette eh?
Ci amiamo capisci?
Facciamo le robe sconce di nascosto eh?
Dai Marì che male ti facciamo io e le mie amichette?
Sono tutte donne bellissime eh?
Non è che tu vedi la merda...dove non ce n'è?
Dai buona buona...qua dai ti offro un caffè...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo alle tue amichette che sostengono te ... non fanno altro che innalzare la merda ... a loro la libera scelta.
> 
> 
> 
> PS mi fai rimpiangere il vecchio forum.


Facciamo così Marì.
Tu chiedi la cancellazione da questo e l'iscrizione a quello.
E continui a dialogare in lingua mortua con i morti.
E chiedo ad Admin un sistema che a qualsiasi cosa tu dica, partano applausi, approvazioni....un mondo come tu avresti sempre sognato...e come admin...un clone di Berlinguer...
Almeno ti calmi no?

Marì ogni forum ha i casi umani eh?
Dai non è ancora tempo per te per andare all'ospizio no?


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono 345 utenti attivi...spero che prendano coraggio e inizino a scrivere eh?
> Tu intanto ripassati tutto il tuo vocabolario di insulti...no?
> Wise non ha tenuto...ma magari ti arriva in testa uno che ti sterminia anche te no?
> 
> Qua oramai è un ammutinamento di idee...


Detto con il cuore Conte, ma il livello è veramente bassino,ma bassino bassino... Tranne che con il decerebrato chiedo scusa a tutti,perchè sono stato io, coglione che sono sceso a livello fogna,ma l'individuo non è l'unico a starci,non faccio più nomi ne polemiche, In ogni caso per vostro allenamento, andatevi a fare un giro nei commenti indietro e vedrete se non ho ragione. 
Giusto per precisare io non sono credente e non mi siederei neppure alla destra del padreterno, se me lo chiedesse, figurati alla tua...
Mò veramente chiudo le trasmissioni,ma sfoltite un pò di gente, perchè se no vi troverete tutti individui di questa risma...
Adieu---Wise


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facciamo così Marì.
> Tu chiedi la cancellazione da questo e l'iscrizione a quello.
> E continui a dialogare in lingua mortua con i morti.
> E chiedo ad Admin un sistema che a qualsiasi cosa tu dica, partano applausi, approvazioni....un mondo come tu avresti sempre sognato...e come admin...un clone di Berlinguer...
> ...



Sei solo un pezzettino di merda ... e la colpa della tua esistenza nel forum, e' di admin che permette a te di stare qua dentro.

La cosa mi sconcerta.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Detto con il cuore Conte, ma il livello è veramente bassino,ma bassino bassino... Tranne che con il decerebrato chiedo scusa a tutti,perchè sono stato io, coglione che sono sceso a livello fogna,ma l'individuo non è l'unico a starci,non faccio più nomi ne polemiche, In ogni caso per vostro allenamento, andatevi a fare un giro nei commenti indietro e vedrete se non ho ragione.
> Giusto per precisare io non sono credente e non mi siederei neppure alla destra del padreterno, se me lo chiedesse, figurati alla tua...
> Mò veramente chiudo le trasmissioni,ma sfoltite un pò di gente, perchè se no vi troverete tutti individui di questa risma...
> Adieu---Wise


e 11...

a 13 diamo la bambola ed a 15 er vibratore...

a cosa punti?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei solo un pezzettino di merda ... e la colpa della tua esistenza nel forum, e' di admin che permette a te di stare qua dentro.
> 
> La cosa mi sconcerta.


Ma Fa quanno arriva???....

di' agli sfizzeri che in cambio glije damo pince e mister ics....e co' wise l'incartamo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ma Fa quanno arriva???....*
> 
> di' agli sfizzeri che in cambio glije damo pince e mister ics....e co' wise l'incartamo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mai piu'.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mai piu'.


e me lo dici cosi'....insensibbbbile....potrei rimanere offeso...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Detto con il cuore Conte, ma il livello è veramente bassino,ma bassino bassino... Tranne che con il decerebrato chiedo scusa a tutti,perchè sono stato io, coglione che sono sceso a livello fogna,ma l'individuo non è l'unico a starci,non faccio più nomi ne polemiche, In ogni caso per vostro allenamento, andatevi a fare un giro nei commenti indietro e vedrete se non ho ragione.
> Giusto per precisare io non sono credente e non mi siederei neppure alla destra del padreterno, se me lo chiedesse, figurati alla tua...
> Mò veramente chiudo le trasmissioni,ma sfoltite un pò di gente, perchè se no vi troverete tutti individui di questa risma...
> Adieu---Wise


Beh non penso che admin sia per la pulizia etnica, ma si fa ciò che si può per il pluralismo no? Mi spiace che tu arriva a conclusioni così affrettate e perentorie. Beh sai sedermi alla mia destra è concesso solo alla sirena di atlantide...
Sbagli, molte newentry sono state eccellenti...tra passante, il tuba, simy...ecc..ecc...spero tanto in novità e nuove persone...non amo molto i circoli chiusi, le sette...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Ohi...poi scusaci se non siamo alla tua altezza e consapevolezza eh?
Io al militare ero imboscatissimo...e sbragatissimo...ma decidevo io: chi montava di guardia.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma *loro ehm...sono le mie adorate puzzette eh?*
> Ci amiamo capisci?
> Facciamo le robe sconce di nascosto eh?
> Dai Marì che male ti facciamo io e le mie amichette?
> ...


 che culo:rotfl::rotfl:
no, ragazzi sto morendo a pensare a tutti i cacciatori che si trovano questi bei doni extra large, mon dieu

non ci sto dentro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh non penso che admin sia per la pulizia etnica, ma si fa ciò che si può per il pluralismo no? Mi spiace che tu arriva a conclusioni così affrettate e perentorie. Beh sai sedermi alla mia destra è concesso solo alla sirena di atlantide...
> Sbagli, molte newentry sono state eccellenti...tra passante, il tuba, simy...ecc..ecc...spero tanto in novità e nuove persone...non amo molto i circoli chiusi, le sette...ecc..ecc...ecc...
> 
> Ohi...poi scusaci se non siamo alla tua altezza e consapevolezza eh?
> Io al militare ero imboscatissimo...e sbragatissimo...ma decidevo io: chi montava di guardia.


si riferiva alla MIA destra....

SVEGLIAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pijate nu' coffi...

mo' l'hai fatto inkazzare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei solo un pezzettino di merda ... e la colpa della tua esistenza nel forum, e' di admin che permette a te di stare qua dentro.
> 
> La cosa mi sconcerta.


Admin è un uomo molto intelligente no?
Marì rifletti se tu vai in autostrada contro mano...non puoi rimanere sconcertata dal fatto che tutti ti vengano addosso eh?
Non pensi mai che il mondo reale in cui tutti noi viviamo sia diverso dal mondo immaginario che propini tu?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo:rotfl::rotfl:
> no, ragazzi sto morendo a pensare a tutti i cacciatori che si trovano questi bei doni extra large, mon dieu
> 
> non ci sto dentro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu non timbri all diciotto???

Straordinari stasera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo:rotfl::rotfl:
> no, ragazzi sto morendo a pensare a tutti i cacciatori che si trovano questi bei doni extra large, mon dieu
> 
> non ci sto dentro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Admin è un uomo molto intelligente no?
> Marì rifletti se tu vai in autostrada contro mano...non puoi rimanere sconcertata dal fatto che tutti ti vengano addosso eh?
> Non pensi mai che il mondo reale in cui tutti noi viviamo sia diverso dal mondo immaginario che propini tu?



Diceva Martin Luther King:

Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il silenzio  spaventoso delle persone oneste. 

... ed io nel mio piccolo l'ho capito ... la storia e' chiara da millenni, Cristo e Barabba sono un esempio, si sa come fini'.

Quindi non mi aspetto nulla da nessuno perche' come spesso dico:*

Aspettati sempre tutto da tutti ... perche' tutti, sono sempre pronti a tutto. *
(M.T.)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diceva Martin Luther King:
> 
> Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il silenzio  spaventoso delle persone oneste.
> 
> ...


Ci stai arrivando.
Ecco il tuo limite colossale.
NON sei tu a decidere chi è una persona onesta o disonesta.
Come puoi notare perfino una new entry come wise lo ha notato.
Certe cose vengono decise all'al di là no?
Personalmente trovo che il tuo avatar sia un insulto alla magistratura italiana.
( mia opinione eh?).


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo che il tuo avatar sia un insulto alla magistratura italiana.
> ( mia opinione eh?).


Ancora con sti avatar... Ma non si può andare avanti col forum invece di stare a litigare fra noi? E chi non scrive più perchè si sente attaccato, va beh, siamo grandi no? Dovremmo essere capaci di difenderci senza scappare...


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ah....... ora si spiega tutto! (anch'io sono cancra!)


 e cancro-cancra vanno d'accordo? e acquario-cancro? non so niente di segni zodiacali.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci stai arrivando.
> Ecco il tuo limite colossale.
> NON sei tu a decidere chi è una persona onesta o disonesta.
> Come puoi notare perfino una new entry come wise lo ha notato.
> ...


Non coinvolgere delle persone che in questo contesto non ci azzeccano un cazzo.

Il male, la merda qua dentro sei tu e l'insulto alla morale sei tu.


E' "Evidente" la posizione di admin ... ti appoggia e ti difende, quel bridisi voleva segnalare e suggellare qualcosa:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=95103&postcount=61


Ora e' tutto chiaro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo alle tue amichette che sostengono te ... non fanno altro che *innalzare la merda *... a loro la libera scelta.
> 
> 
> 
> PS mi fai rimpiangere il vecchio forum.


... e dagli! ... altra cacca ... sorry ma non ho resistito ...:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e cancro-cancra vanno d'accordo? e acquario-cancro? non so niente di segni zodiacali.


 
Cancro-cancra, molta dolcezza e coccole.

Acquario-cancro: meno intesa.

Pesci- scorpione: molta sensualità


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ancora con sti avatar... Ma non si può andare avanti col forum invece di stare a litigare fra noi? E chi non scrive più perchè si sente attaccato, va beh, siamo grandi no? Dovremmo essere capaci di difenderci senza scappare...


Ma non sto litigando...sto esprimendo con pacatezza un'opinione eh?
Neanche i magistrati decidono chi è onesto o disonesto secondo simpatia o antipatia, ma attendendosi ad uno scrupoloso codice civile e penale no?
Un imputato fino a prove incanfutabili è innocente.
Vorrei vederti te accusata di cose che non hai mai fatto, ma che servono solo, per certificare una presunta disonestà.
Fossi in te, starei molto cauta.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cancro-cancra, molta dolcezza e coccole.
> 
> Acquario-cancro: meno intesa.
> 
> Pesci- scorpione: molta sensualità


Pesci e pesci? Pesci in faccia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Detto con il cuore Conte, ma il livello è veramente bassino,ma bassino bassino... Tranne che con il decerebrato chiedo scusa a tutti,perchè sono stato io, coglione che sono sceso a livello fogna,ma l'individuo non è l'unico a starci,non faccio più nomi ne polemiche, In ogni caso per vostro allenamento, andatevi a fare un giro nei commenti indietro e vedrete se non ho ragione.
> Giusto per precisare io non sono credente e non mi siederei neppure alla destra del padreterno, se me lo chiedesse, figurati alla tua...
> Mò veramente chiudo le trasmissioni,ma sfoltite un pò di gente, perchè se no vi troverete tutti individui di questa risma...
> Adieu---Wise


 
Ma cosa pensi di aver capito rimanendo un giorno in un forum?

Stacci almeno un anno, poi fai il bilancio e pure a manovra correttiva


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pesci e pesci? Pesci in faccia?


 
Azz....ho fatto il bilancio: nell'ultimo anno ho scopato con ben tre uomini dei pesci.  :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non coinvolgere delle persone che in questo contesto non ci azzeccano un cazzo.
> 
> Il male, la merda qua dentro sei tu e l'insulto alla morale sei tu.
> 
> ...


Vedi che credi solo alle tue opinioni?
Io non conosco la posizione di admin...
Non sono pratico di latitudini e longitudini, ma mi pare che sia intorno ai colli bolognesi...

Admin vero non glielo diciamo a marì cosa abbiamo suggellato no?
Conto sulla tua discrezione...
Ma avevamo tutti i testimoni eh?
Marì una cosa simile al terrificante asse contero&matraini.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi di aver capito rimanendo un giorno in un forum?
> 
> *Stacci almeno un anno, poi fai il bilancio e pure a manovra correttiva *


 Ecco un consiglio sensato :up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Azz....ho fatto il bilancio: nell'ultimo anno ho scopato con ben tre uomini dei pesci.  :mexican:


E come è andata?
Ne valeva la pena..?
Ma sai non vorrei che donna Marì ne deducesse che abbiamo scopato eh?
Poi ti vedrei con occhi diversi e non potremo più essere amici eh?

Da quel che so io di te...
Tu sei una donna fedele.
La moglie che ogni uomo vorrebbe.
Munifica...


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi di aver capito rimanendo un giorno in un forum?
> 
> Stacci almeno un anno, poi fai il bilancio e pure a manovra correttiva


Chiara il buongiorno si vede dal mattino!! Non ho detto che tutti fanno cagare, parecchi si!!!
Non sono un pischello che non c'azzecca al primo colpo...
Credo che la mia esperienza, mi consenta di capire immediatamente se un luogo, in questo caso un forum, mi si confà..
Tu, per giudicare se in un ristorate hai mangiato di merda ci vai a mangiare per un anno?


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cancro-cancra, molta dolcezza e coccole.
> 
> *Acquario-cancro: meno intesa.*
> 
> Pesci- scorpione: molta sensualità


vabbè, vabbè, non era necessario essere sinceri  mi accontentavo anche di una splendida menzogna :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Chiara il buongiorno si vede dal mattino!! Non ho detto che tutti fanno cagare, parecchi si!!!
> Non sono un pischello che non c'azzecca al primo colpo...
> *Credo che la mia esperienza, mi consenta di capire immediatamente* se un luogo, in questo caso un forum, mi si confà.
> Tu, per giudicare se in un ristorate hai mangiato di merda ci vai a mangiare per un anno?


No, ma una sera non basta: pensa se becchi quella sera in cui tutto va storto (e probabilmente ce ne sono in un ristorante).

Pensa che con mio marito ci siamo odiati per un bel pò prima di prenderci: se l'avessi giudicato dai primi cinque anni di conoscenza credo che l'avrei affogato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vabbè, vabbè, non era necessario essere sinceri  mi accontentavo anche di una splendida menzogna :mexican:


 
Ma nel tuo caso funziona a meraviglia per via degli ascendenti :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ecco un consiglio sensato :up:



Tu a me non rispondi eh?

Il tuo silenzio lo trovo imbarazzante.

Sai molto bene che sono una persona molto discreta, per cui stai tranquillo, il mio silenzio e' tombale quando voglio.

Ciao.


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma una sera non basta: pensa se becchi quella sera in cui tutto va storto (e probabilmente ce ne sono in un ristorante).
> 
> Pensa che con mio marito ci siamo odiati per un bel pò prima di prenderci: se l'avessi giudicato dai primi cinque anni di conoscenza credo che l'avrei affogato.


 
Si sa mai!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E come è andata?*
> *Ne valeva la pena..?*
> Ma sai non vorrei che donna Marì ne deducesse che abbiamo scopato eh?
> Poi ti vedrei con occhi diversi e non potremo più essere amici eh?
> ...


Cioè. 
A te lo vengo a dire?:singleeye:


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma una sera non basta: pensa se becchi quella sera in cui tutto va storto (e probabilmente ce ne sono in un ristorante).
> 
> Pensa che con mio marito ci siamo odiati per un bel pò prima di prenderci: se l'avessi giudicato dai primi cinque anni di conoscenza credo che l'avrei affogato.


P-s- Non mi devo sposare il Forum...
 Poi tu sei Cancro non va bene!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> P-s- Non mi devo sposare il Forum...
> Poi tu sei Cancro non va bene!!!


No, sono io cancro!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Chiara il buongiorno si vede dal mattino!! Non ho detto che tutti fanno cagare, parecchi si!!!
> Non sono un pischello che non c'azzecca al primo colpo...
> Credo che la mia esperienza, mi consenta di capire immediatamente se un luogo, in questo caso un forum, mi si confà..
> Tu, per giudicare se in un ristorate hai mangiato di merda ci vai a mangiare per un anno?


Ma ascolta Wise...ti sei subito scornato con un utente che per noi che bazzicchiamo qui da tempo...sappiamo benissimo com'è..ama giocare al tiro al piccione..anche d.manhattan ti ha fatto capire come funziona...lui sterminator è qui solo per quello: quello è l'unico contributo che lui è in grado di dare al forum: non dialoga, non comunica, non partecipa...
Wise...ti lancio io la sfida allora...parti tu con un 3d serio in cui parli del tuo mondo no? Hai detto che un giorno ci parli della pazzia delle donne che hai avuto la ventura di incontrare fallo...
Fai conto che sei entrato nel ristorante e per disgrazia hai beccato l'unico cibo insipido.

Senti è umano no?
Dai su...ognuno di noi qui è entrato in un certo modo...e poi ha trovato il suo posto e la sua fisionomia: hai spirito, carattere, sei diretto...puoi dare molto a questo grande dibattito...
Datti tempo eh?

La tua storia ha dell'incredibile, credimi non ci ho capito una mazza, tra vaginismo ecc..ecc..ecc...ma fidati a molti utenti è capitato di veder svillanati i loro sentimenti e le loro cose...non è sempre facile dialogare e comunicare eh? Spece verso chi percepiamo molto diverso da noi per forma e cultura.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu a me non rispondi eh?
> 
> Il tuo silenzio lo trovo imbarazzante.
> 
> ...


 http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125397&postcount=577

hips!


----------



## Wise (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No, sono io cancro!


Io Pesci-scorpione


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè.
> A te lo vengo a dire?:singleeye:


Ah è vero siamo in un forum...
Non dobbiamo parlare delle nostre cose intime...

Senti non dicevo delle mie e delle tue...ma di noi forumisti non dobbiamo parlare delle nostre cose intime...ci vuole stile...

Mo ti ho studiata, a tavolino, guarda secondo me, non hai fatto nessuna scopata. Fai tanto la sborona, ma in realtà sei una suora.

Io mi chiedo come possano esistere traditrici che fanno l'occhiolino alle tradite.

Che te devo di...io schifo sto stato di cose...


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125397&postcount=577
> 
> hips!





http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125394&postcount=576


burp


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125394&postcount=576
> 
> 
> burp


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125403&postcount=583

Bau bau fece il cane
Miao miao disse il gatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta Wise...ti sei subito scornato con un utente che per noi che bazzicchiamo qui da tempo...sappiamo benissimo com'è..ama giocare al tiro al piccione..anche d.manhattan ti ha fatto capire come funziona...*lui sterminator è qui solo per quello: quello è l'unico contributo che lui è in grado di dare al forum: non dialoga, non comunica, non partecipa.*..
> Wise...ti lancio io la sfida allora...parti tu con un 3d serio in cui parli del tuo mondo no? Hai detto che un giorno ci parli della pazzia delle donne che hai avuto la ventura di incontrare fallo...
> Fai conto che sei entrato nel ristorante e per disgrazia hai beccato l'unico cibo insipido.
> 
> ...


Come al solito il fallito che e' dentro di te emerge e pensa sempre a mettersi in mostra per elemosinare una scopatina magari al prossimo raduno ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io per la verita', dialogo, comunico e partecipo solo che non essendo omologato alle tue perversioni, me diverto a farte salta' la neuro...

mi costringi sempre a rinfrescarti la memoria e a sfankularti prima della buonanotte......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125403&postcount=583
> 
> Bau bau fece il cane
> Miao miao disse il gatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:









burp


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come al solito il fallito che e' dentro di te emerge e pensa sempre a mettersi in mostra per elemosinare una scopatina magari al prossimo raduno ...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Vedi Wise fa così con tutti...guarda...sapevo che avrebbe risposto così.
E se lo leggi come marì è molto ripetitivo come una scimmia ammaestrata...
Non c'è contenuto creativo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> burp


Si hai ragione mi assomiglia molto.
Ma non mi cambia niente eh?:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Quasi quasi mi vesto così al raduno.

Marì te lo ripeto ancora...
Non capisci che molte persone prendono le distanze da te, per vedere come tu sai trattare le persone colpevoli di aver dialogato con te?

Io mi diverto...
Ma altri utenti, magari più fragili di me, potrebbero sentirsi dispiaciuti dal tuo modo di fare eh?

Oramai sei alla frutta...
Non hai argomenti...

Dialoga, confrontati eccheccazzo...
Niente è andata in mona anche lei...
La terza madre...in cenere.

Caffettino come Sindona?


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> burp



.


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Vai a piangere dal tuo protettore cosi la cancella.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Wise fa così con tutti...guarda...sapevo che avrebbe risposto così.
> E se lo leggi come marì è molto ripetitivo come una scimmia ammaestrata...
> Non c'è contenuto creativo eh?


Ue' le cure prescritte dal dutur, si seguono oseno' non fanno effetto....e quando te ne scordi ghe pensi mi', visto che in casa tua(???) tutti se ne sbattono di te....

nun ce sta problema...non fare complimenti....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

cazzo pero' certe volte me deprimi, come adesso e piu' che suonatore me pari suonato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

sterminator ha detto:


> come al solito il fallito che e' dentro di te emerge e pensa sempre a mettersi in mostra per elemosinare una scopatina magari al prossimo raduno ...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma vai a cagare!!! Tu che fai il necrofilo con tua moglie!!! Allora che cazzo vuoi ? Sparisci scarafaggio!!!
Almeno io mi trombo qualcosa meglio di te!! Scemo terrone!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a piangere dal tuo protettore cosi la cancella.


magari Mari'....:mrgreen:

pero' pure tu come ti metti....meven'osturbavedell'...

fai sfumare i ricordi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' le cure prescritte dal dutur, si seguono oseno' non fanno effetto....e quando te ne scordi ghe pensi mi', visto che in casa tua(???) tutti se ne sbattono di te....
> 
> nun ce sta problema...non fare complimenti....
> 
> ...


Sfanculare che? L'unica donna che ti sei trombato in vita tua è quella povera donna di tua moglie!!!
Il almeno qui ti blocco, ma la santa che ti sopporta tutto il giorno!!!
Non so come non ti abbia mandato ancora a fanculo!!!
DEFICENTE COMUNISTA INVIDIOSO DI MERDA!!!

Domenticavo


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare!!! Tu che fai il necrofilo con tua moglie!!! Allora che cazzo vuoi ? Sparisci scarafaggio!!!
> *Almeno io mi trombo qualcosa meglio di te*!! Scemo terrone!!!


Lo spero per te dopo 4 anni de sole pippe...

te lo meriti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare!!! Tu che fai il necrofilo con tua moglie!!! Allora che cazzo vuoi ? Sparisci scarafaggio!!!
> Almeno io mi trombo qualcosa meglio di te!! Scemo terrone!!!



Wise, mi dispiace sei un degno compagno di questa "forma di vita n.2) mi eri parso diverso

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=326&
d=1288528413

:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo spero per te dopo 4 anni de sole pippe...
> 
> te lo meriti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e ringrazia il cielo che ai miei tempi non sei passato tra le mie grinfie, perchè a questora ti saresti espresso solo facendo versi!!! Imbecille!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Sfanculare che? L'unica donna che ti sei trombato in vita tua è quella povera donna di tua moglie!!!
> Il almeno qui ti blocco, ma la santa che ti sopporta tutto il giorno!!!
> Non so come non ti abbia mandato ancora a fanculo!!!
> DEFICENTE COMUNISTA INVIDIOSO DI MERDA!!!
> ...


cazzone continua pure cosi' dimostri e confermi la mia teoria che sei solo un fallito troll....:mrgreen:

e pure scarso.....non m'impegni per un cazzo...

me basta solo un dito infilato nel tuo culo per soffocarte ...

e poi fatte fa' la respirazione bocca a bocca da quell'artro rottame che nun vede l'ora de bacia' quarcheccosa..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Wise, mi dispiace sei un degno compagno di questa "forma di vita n.2) mi eri parso diverso
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=326&
> d=1288528413
> ...


E tu sei degna compare del cerebroleso!!! Dio li fa poi li accoppia!!! Peccato non li accoppi!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> e ringrazia il cielo che ai miei tempi non sei passato tra le mie grinfie, perchè a questora ti saresti espresso solo facendo versi!!! Imbecille!!!


Cazzone sarai stato pure riformato....in caserma nun c'avrai manco messo piede....:mrgreen:

i fessi come te andavamo inkulando...

sei perfetto...

e mo' fa' la branda e muto, strunz'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cazzone continua pure cosi' dimostri e confermi la mia teoria che sei solo un fallito troll....:mrgreen:
> 
> e pure scarso.....non m'impegni per un cazzo...
> 
> ...


 
TAPINO!!! TERRONE E COMUNISTA!!! Peggio di cosi!!!!!
Nella scala dei valori sei tu che vali meno di un cazzo!!!
Mi da come l'idea che non sei neanche stato capace di avere figli!!
Infatti usi le dita!!! L'uccello è quello di gomma comprato su internet!!! Vero?
MA che stronzate dico? Se non c'ha manco i sordi per far ballar la scimmietta!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> TAPINO!!! TERRONE E COMUNISTA!!! Peggio di cosi!!!!!
> Nella scala dei valori sei tu che vali meno di un cazzo!!!
> Mi da come l'idea che non sei neanche stato capace di avere figli!!
> Infatti usi le dita!!! L'uccello è quello di gomma comprato su internet!!! Vero?


Ce ne ho una di 20 anni e l'ho addestrata a rovinare i coglioni come te....:mrgreen:

infatti te ripeto er quadretto de tu moje che se fa' sbatte finalmente da uno dotato che la fa godere, se ciuccia i tuoi sordi, IL TUTTO PURE IN CASA TUAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Ed i tuoi figli scommetto lo chiamano pure papa'....finalmente c'hanno un padre e non un coglionazzo spara seghe!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> E tu sei degna compare del cerebroleso!!! Dio li fa poi li accoppia!!! Peccato non li accoppi!!!





Wise ha detto:


> TAPINO!!! TERRONE E COMUNISTA!!! Peggio di cosi!!!!!
> Nella scala dei valori sei tu che vali meno di un cazzo!!!
> Mi da come l'idea che non sei neanche stato capace di avere figli!!
> Infatti usi le dita!!! L'uccello è quello di gomma comprato su internet!!! Vero?



... perdio, sei peggiore di "forma di vita n.2" quanto fai schifo anche tu.

E segui anche il pensiero di Reich, vergognati!


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzone sarai stato pure riformato....in caserma nun c'avrai manco messo piede....:mrgreen:
> 
> i fessi come te andavamo inkulando...
> 
> ...


 TU SEI UN UOMO CHE LASCIA IL SEGNO!!! QUINDI TI DEDICO UNA FRASE CHE TI SI CONFA'

"L'uomo si preoccupa di lasciare una traccia del proprio passaggio, un po' come uno stronzo sul water."

Questa è stata pensata proprio per te!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> TU SEI UN UOMO CHE LASCIA IL SEGNO!!! QUINDI TI DEDICO UNA FRASE CHE TI SI CONFA'
> 
> "L'uomo si preoccupa di lasciare una traccia del proprio passaggio, un po' come uno stronzo sul water."
> 
> Questa è stata pensata proprio per te!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nun te sforza' troppo la neuro...

rischi la fusione dell'unico neurone che se surriscalda...e manco na' pisciata in testa te posso fa' per raffreddarlo perche' nun so' n'do abbiti a Malano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ce ne ho una di 20 anni e l'ho addestrata a rovinare i coglioni come te....:mrgreen:
> 
> infatti te ripeto er quadretto de tu moje che se fa' sbatte finalmente da uno dotato che la fa godere, se ciuccia i tuoi sordi, IL TUTTO PURE IN CASA TUAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> ...


Embe' cazzone, il tuo quadretto non me lo firmi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Stermi', io tanta mera tutta insieme non l'avevo mai vista 

Ha mi e' arrivato un bollino rosso sangue e chill'e' muot con il commento: "Che palle" quando ho postato la foto di Lautrec :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', io tanta mera tutta insieme non l'avevo mai vista
> 
> Ha mi e' arrivato un bollino rosso sangue e chill'e' muot con il commento: "Che palle" quando ho postato la foto di Lautrec :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mari' anche a me un rosso ma da un/una senza palle da 2 punti...

e 2 verdi...:mrgreen:

comunque so' sicuro che il rottoinculo stanotte dormira' come un pascia'......

se se proprio....e domani e' un altro giorno..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' anche a me un rosso ma da un/una senza palle *da 2 punti...*
> 
> e 2 verdi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Il mio rosso e' di 4 punti ovviamente anonimo... pero' anche io ho preso alcuni verdi e non dico di quanti punti  non voglio creare guai a queste brave persone 





*Comunque per oggi mi sono disgustata abbastanza, da vomito*, *come sta poverina*

:mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gORUdSw9DU


:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Domani?

CHISSA'!


Ciao e buonanotte.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il mio rosso e' di 4 punti ovviamente anonimo... pero' anche io ho preso alcuni verdi e non dico di quanti punti  non voglio creare guai a queste brave persone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah l'avevo gia' visto....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

cazzo come ha recuperato presto pero'...

non saranno state senz'altro le cozze..magari ha trafficato prima con l'attrezzo del cameraman..:mrgreen:

vabbe' notte e domani stai leggera...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a piangere dal tuo protettore cosi la cancella.


No Marì...sto cercando una foto dove si vede quanto io assomiglio a questo personaggio no? Almeno gioco a carte scoperte no? Io mi stimo e mi piaccio così come sono.
Una foto tua? Non hai coraggio di postarla eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cancro-cancra, molta dolcezza e coccole.
> 
> Acquario-cancro: meno intesa.
> 
> Pesci- scorpione: molta sensualità


Angolo di Quintina Fox:


E' vero: tra i cancro e i pesci e gli scorpioni c'è molta attrazione e molta sensualità: tutti segni d'acqua, quando si vedono si attirano come calamite

però i pesci e gli scorpioni quelli del cancro alla lunga li annientano

dei miei tre ex amanti: il primo scorpione, gli altri due pesci

ora li evito


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Angolo di Quintina Fox:
> 
> 
> E' vero: tra i cancro e i pesci e gli scorpioni c'è molta attrazione e molta sensualità: tutti segni d'acqua, quando si vedono si attirano come calamite
> ...


ditemi qualcosa anche del Sagittario visto che mi sembrate esperte


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Io mi fido solo e sempre delle prime impressioni.
Nel tuo caso, sin dall'inizio, ho subito avvertito la tua voglia di protagonismo che, essendo accompagnata da una certa compostezza, mi ha messo solo un po' sulle mie nei tuoi confronti. 

Al contempo, e dovresti esserne felice, ricevevi consensi e simpatie soprattutto femminili.

Il destino, il caso o chissà cos'altro a voluto che Sterminator sconfinasse da questa parte.
Ti ha approcciato con le sue modalità e tu, da protagonista, nel tentativo di voler affermare e difendere agli occhi dei forumiani (direi piuttosto forumiane) il tuo protagonismo, hai ceduto alla debolezza di voler difendere il tuo ego virtuale.

L'hai fatto male, molto male direi.
Intanto ti sei smontato in un batter d'occhio, alla faccia della tua saggezza e delle tue perle elargite e che avresti elargito in futuro.

L'errore più grave è stato non riconoscere e perdere l'opportunità che Sterminator ti stava offrendo. Ma come ho già detto, lui può, con le sue modalità, tirar fuori il reale temperamento dell'interlocutore colpendolo con precisione laddove questi è più debole.

Il modo in cui hai degenerato non dipende da Sterminator, ma solo ed esclusivamente da te, dalla tua inesperienza e dal tuo malcelato desiderio di protagonismo.

Soprattutto il forum è imploso in polemiche retroattive nelle quali tu hai svolto, per certi versi, il ruolo di vittima sacrificale permettendo di rinnovare vecchi confronti assumendotene gli effetti nocivi.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione mi assomiglia molto.
> Ma non mi cambia niente eh?:sonar::sonar::sonar:
> Quasi quasi mi vesto così al raduno.



Sììììììììììì!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saresti elegantissimo 

Ma per quello ci vorrebbe un raduno speciale in cui si richiede a tutti un certo modo di vestire... sono un pò infantile in queste cose, mi ci diverto un mondo


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Sfanculare che? L'unica donna che ti sei trombato in vita tua è quella povera donna di tua moglie!!!
> Il almeno qui ti blocco, ma la santa che ti sopporta tutto il giorno!!!
> Non so come non ti abbia mandato ancora a fanculo!!!
> DEFICENTE COMUNISTA INVIDIOSO DI MERDA!!!
> ...



Smettila con questi toni.
Essere insultato da qualcuno non autorizza ad insultare a tua volta, soprattutto mettendo di mezzo altre persone, mogli, abitanti di una certa zona piuttosto che un'altra e via dicendo.

Le persone saranno a tuo favore quando vieni attaccato, ma solo fino a che non ti metti a giocare allo stesso livello di chi ti insulta.
A quel punto, se ne ricava che ti diverti così e vi lasciamo giocare da soli.


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ditemi qualcosa anche del Sagittario visto che mi sembrate esperte


Il saggittario dovrebbe legare bene con la bilancia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io mi fido solo e sempre delle prime impressioni.
> Nel tuo caso, sin dall'inizio, ho subito avvertito la tua voglia di protagonismo che, essendo accompagnata da una certa compostezza, mi ha messo solo un po' sulle mie nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Al contempo, e dovresti esserne felice, ricevevi consensi e simpatie soprattutto femminili.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il saggittario dovrebbe legare bene con la bilancia.


Grazie. Ovviamente non conosco praticamente nessuno della bilancia.
Pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Smettila con questi toni.
> Essere insultato da qualcuno non autorizza ad insultare a tua volta, soprattutto mettendo di mezzo altre persone, mogli, abitanti di una certa zona piuttosto che un'altra e via dicendo.
> 
> Le persone saranno a tuo favore quando vieni attaccato, ma solo fino a che non ti metti a giocare allo stesso livello di chi ti insulta.
> A quel punto, se ne ricava che ti diverti così e vi lasciamo giocare da soli.


Quoto:up:
Io l'ho detto dall'inizio che il trucco è ignorare.
Parla parla ma poi si stanca....stabilendo che lui è un genio e l'interlocutore un deficiente. Ma contento lui contenti tutti


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Insomma*

Senti Wise....Stermi ha la sua personalità....magari può esser discutibile come ognuno di noi....però ti colpisce frontalmente....insomma gli scazzi son chiari e diretti....!Vi state antipatici?Fisiologico....quì dentro ne abbiam passate di peggiori....io evito di schierarmi come  purtroppo accade perchè non conosco i motivi e perchè sarebbe pretestuoso e sbagliato......!


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti Wise....Stermi ha la sua personalità....magari può esser discutibile come ognuno di noi....però ti colpisce frontalmente....insomma gli scazzi son chiari e diretti....!Vi state antipatici?Fisiologico....quì dentro ne abbiam passate di peggiori....io evito di schierarmi come purtroppo accade perchè non conosco i motivi e perchè sarebbe pretestuoso e sbagliato......!


:up: *Hai perfettamente ragione!!!* Metterò i compari negli ignoranti ignorati!!! Però, attenzione, perchè qualcuno,poi, in bacheca riporta i loro commenti e quindi si riapre la diatriba. Lasciatemi in pace ed io sono la persona più pacifica della Terra,ma non pestatemi i piedi, perché so essere anche il più stronzo della Terra. Mi sembra una buona norma, o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> :up: *Hai perfettamente ragione!!!* Metterò i compari negli ignoranti ignorati!!! Però, attenzione, perchè qualcuno,poi, in bacheca riporta i loro commenti e quindi si riapre la diatriba. *Lasciatemi in pace ed io sono la persona più pacifica della Terra,ma non pestatemi i piedi, perché so essere anche il più stronzo della Terra*. Mi sembra una buona norma, o no?



Uhm..... no....
E' come essere costantemente in balia di quello che ti accade, senza controllo alcuno.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> :up: *Hai perfettamente ragione!!!* Metterò i compari negli ignoranti ignorati!!! Però, attenzione, perchè qualcuno,poi, in bacheca riporta i loro commenti e quindi si riapre la diatriba. Lasciatemi in pace ed io sono la persona più pacifica della Terra,ma non pestatemi i piedi, perché so essere anche il più stronzo della Terra. Mi sembra una buona norma, o no?


 c'è una bacheca?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> :up: *Hai perfettamente ragione!!!* Metterò i compari negli ignoranti ignorati!!! Però, attenzione, perchè qualcuno,poi, in bacheca riporta i loro commenti e quindi si riapre la diatriba. Lasciatemi in pace ed io sono la persona più pacifica della Terra,ma non pestatemi i piedi, perché so essere anche il più stronzo della Terra. Mi sembra una buona norma, o no?


sono un po' così anch'io con una differenza. Reagisco se mi pesta i piedi una persona con la quale so che posso chiarire e se reputo ne valga la pena e soprattutto non abbassandomi ai suoi toni.
Se poi capisco che l'unica cosa che è in grado di fare è provocare allora neanche mi ci metto, non lo considero, lo lascio parlare, non spreco il mio tempo e vado avanti


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm..... no....
> E' come essere costantemente in balia di quello che ti accade, senza controllo alcuno.


 Nausicaa,io accetto perfettamente il contraddittorio e scherzo con chi reputo si possa scherzare, non mi permetto confidenza con chi non conosco e pretendo altrettanto rispetto. Non sono in balia di nessuno.
Solo rispetto se ce l'ho lo ricambio se non ce l'ho, non lo pretendete.. Secondo te è assurdo questo?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una bacheca?


credo che intendesse dire: se l'intervento viene quotato.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Nausicaa,io accetto perfettamente il contraddittorio e scherzo con chi reputo si possa scherzare, non mi permetto confidenza con chi non conosco e pretendo altrettanto rispetto. Non sono in balia di nessuno.
> Solo rispetto se ce l'ho lo ricambio se non ce l'ho, non lo pretendete.. Secondo te è assurdo questo?



In teoria non mi sembra assurdo.

In pratica ti ho visto perdere le staffe con una persona che ti provocava apposta.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In teoria non mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> In pratica ti ho visto perdere le staffe con una persona che ti provocava apposta.


 non è che sia difficilissimo ignorare, se si preferisce si può rispondere per le rime e andare avanti.
a me sembra che la stia tirando un po' per le lunghe quasi come se non avesse aspettato altro che la polemica.
se ci fosse reale interesse ad altro confronto avrebbe tranquillamente continuato a parlare con voi che lo avete sempre trattato cordialmente.


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una bacheca?


Chiamala come vuoi,muro bacheca forum


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Chiamala come vuoi,muro bacheca forum


 non avevo capito davvero a cosa ti riferissi


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sia difficilissimo ignorare, se si preferisce si può rispondere per le rime e andare avanti.
> a me sembra che la stia tirando un po' per le lunghe quasi come se non avesse aspettato altro che la polemica.
> se ci fosse reale interesse ad altro confronto avrebbe tranquillamente continuato a parlare con voi che lo avete sempre trattato cordialmente.


 Insomma io ci ho provato, ma quando un terzo, mi ripropone, in chiaro i commenti, oscurati, mi girano eh se mi girano!! Abbi pazienza!! Non le cerco , me le mettono sotto il naso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Insomma io ci ho provato, ma quando un terzo, mi ripropone, in chiaro i commenti, oscurati, mi girano eh se mi girano!! Abbi pazienza!! Non le cerco , me le mettono sotto il naso.


 ma vai avanti che c'è altro


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io mi fido solo e sempre delle prime impressioni.
> Nel tuo caso, sin dall'inizio, ho subito avvertito la tua voglia di protagonismo che, essendo accompagnata da una certa compostezza, mi ha messo solo un po' sulle mie nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Al contempo, e dovresti esserne felice, ricevevi consensi e simpatie soprattutto femminili.
> ...


TU dici?
Io nn ho capito un casso...
Ma fidati una cosa te la confesso...
Ieri sera mia moglie e sue due amiche hanno passato la serata a leggere...
Ridevano come pazze...


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In teoria non mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> In pratica ti ho visto perdere le staffe con una persona che ti provocava apposta.


  Se ci fosse un pò più di coesione, in certi momenti, Nausicaa, tutto si spegnerebbe, ieri , e tu mi dirai di no, quando hai preso le mie difese, marì ti ha ripreso e tu sei stata piuttosto schiscia. Se sei effettivamente come dici di essere non devi temere di mantenere la tua posizione, per l'amor del cielo, senza sfoderare spade, ma mantenerla..
Io non pretendo assolutamente ne adepti ne difensori, ma persone concrete...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sììììììììììì!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Saresti elegantissimo
> 
> Ma per quello ci vorrebbe un raduno speciale in cui si richiede a tutti un certo modo di vestire... sono un pò infantile in queste cose, mi ci diverto un mondo



Dai si...Donna hai chiesto con rispetto...
Faremo anche un raduno in costume...
QUesta sarebbe na figata pazzesca...
Non sei infantile...mai lasciar morire il bambino che c'è in noi no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Smettila con questi toni.
> Essere insultato da qualcuno non autorizza ad insultare a tua volta, soprattutto mettendo di mezzo altre persone, mogli, abitanti di una certa zona piuttosto che un'altra e via dicendo.
> 
> Le persone saranno a tuo favore quando vieni attaccato, ma solo fino a che non ti metti a giocare allo stesso livello di chi ti insulta.
> A quel punto, se ne ricava che ti diverti così e vi lasciamo giocare da soli.


Wise visto?
Ti sta canfutando...
Questo è il vero volto di Nausicaa...
Non è na sprovveduta eh?


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Comunque son l'ultima persona che può farti la morale.....:rotfl:ho uno storico molto colorito......non mi piace tirarmi indietro però il motivo del contendere deve valere la candela.....!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Comunque son l'ultima persona che può farti la morale.....:rotfl:ho uno storico molto colorito......non mi piace tirarmi indietro però il motivo del contendere deve valere la candela.....!!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Se ci fosse un pò più di coesione, in certi momenti, Nausicaa, tutto si spegnerebbe, ieri , e tu mi dirai di no, quando hai preso le mie difese, marì ti ha ripreso e tu sei stata piuttosto schiscia. Se sei effettivamente come dici di essere non devi temere di mantenere la tua posizione, per l'amor del cielo, senza sfoderare spade, ma mantenerla..
> Io non pretendo assolutamente ne adepti ne difensori, ma persone concrete...



Dico, come tutti, quello che penso quando mi sembra il caso.
Ti senti insultato? Ti dico di non prendertela, di lasciar perdere.
Continui, e insulti a tua volta? Tirando dentro terzi?
Non sento più alcun desiderio di "prendere le tue difese".
Per come sono fatta, ti sei comportato male tanto quanto chi ti attaccava.

Posso solo dire che poi non ho alcun problema a resettare il tutto e a continuare a dialogare con chiunque una volta che i toni sono smorzati.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque son l'ultima persona che può farti la morale.....:rotfl:ho uno storico molto colorito......non mi piace tirarmi indietro però il motivo del contendere deve valere la candela.....!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque son l'ultima persona che può farti la morale.....:rotfl:ho uno storico molto colorito......non mi piace tirarmi indietro però il motivo del contendere deve valere la candela.....!!


tartagli stamani:mrgreen:


troppe zaganelle:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Sfanculare che? L'unica donna che ti sei trombato in vita tua è quella povera donna di tua moglie!!!
> Il almeno qui ti blocco, ma la santa che ti sopporta tutto il giorno!!!
> Non so come non ti abbia mandato ancora a fanculo!!!
> DEFICENTE COMUNISTA INVIDIOSO DI MERDA!!!
> ...


Amico,lascialo perdere lui e'fatto cosi',vive pensando a Silvio,Prodi etc....quando sono arrivato qua'ha fatto lo stesso...devi avere pazienza e ignorarlo,e'l'unico personaggio poco gradevole del sito.
Anch'io gli ho detto di pensare a scopare di piu',e meno alla politica,ma sai come e'...come si dice a Rimini...la madre degli invorniti e'sempre incinta...ciao


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Minerva*

Con il passare del tempo...mi accade anche questo....!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Ma nooo*

Nooo dai ragazzi litighiamo per motivi seri...ma la politica proprio no...dai è un insulto alla nostra intelligenza dai.....!!:up:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *dottor manhattan*  
_Io mi fido solo e sempre delle prime impressioni.
Nel tuo caso, sin dall'inizio, ho subito avvertito la tua voglia di protagonismo che, essendo accompagnata da una certa compostezza, mi ha messo solo un po' sulle mie nei tuoi confronti. 

Al contempo, e dovresti esserne felice, ricevevi consensi e simpatie soprattutto femminili.

Il destino, il caso o chissà cos'altro a voluto che Sterminator sconfinasse da questa parte.
Ti ha approcciato con le sue modalità e tu, da protagonista, nel tentativo di voler affermare e difendere agli occhi dei forumiani (direi piuttosto forumiane) il tuo protagonismo, hai ceduto alla debolezza di voler difendere il tuo ego virtuale.

L'hai fatto male, molto male direi.
Intanto ti sei smontato in un batter d'occhio, alla faccia della tua saggezza e delle tue perle elargite e che avresti elargito in futuro.

L'errore più grave è stato non riconoscere e perdere l'opportunità che Sterminator ti stava offrendo. Ma come ho già detto, lui può, con le sue modalità, tirar fuori il reale temperamento dell'interlocutore colpendolo con precisione laddove questi è più debole.

Il modo in cui hai degenerato non dipende da Sterminator, ma solo ed esclusivamente da te, dalla tua inesperienza e dal tuo malcelato desiderio di protagonismo.

Soprattutto il forum è imploso in polemiche retroattive nelle quali tu hai svolto, per certi versi, il ruolo di vittima sacrificale permettendo di rinnovare vecchi confronti assumendotene gli effetti nocivi_

DM
Può anche essere,ognuno ho il proprio ego ed è ammissibile che cerchi di gratificarlo.
Non è questione di protagonismo, guarda che mi è stato chiesto di postare, io avevo solo intenzione di  leggere e rispondere.
Si sicuramente sono caduto nella trappola della provocazione,ho provato ad ignorare, e ad andare oltre, ma c'è un limite a tutto.
Certo che io ci vado pesante, perfettamente consapevole di ogni parola che scrivo e dandocene il giusto peso.
Comunque così è andata e così passerà, io rimango sempre lo stesso...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico,lascialo perdere lui e'fatto cosi',vive pensando a Silvio,Prodi etc....quando sono arrivato qua'ha fatto lo stesso...devi avere pazienza e ignorarlo,e'l'unico personaggio poco gradevole del sito.
> Anch'io gli ho detto di pensare a scopare di piu',e meno alla politica,ma sai come e'...come si dice a Rimini...la madre degli invorniti e'sempre incinta...ciao


Sante parole Lothar
Il detto poco sesso vale anche per noi uomini no?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nooo dai ragazzi litighiamo per motivi seri...ma la politica proprio no...dai è un insulto alla nostra intelligenza dai.....!!:up:


 
:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Lothar*

Cazzo mi vergogno...comunista...fascista...ma dove sono più?Ma chi cazzo ci crede più.....provo disgusto...ma un profondo disgusto....per tuuto ciò che è politica e legato alla politica punto!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo mi vergogno...comunista...fascista...ma dove sono più?Ma chi cazzo ci crede più.....provo disgusto...ma un profondo disgusto....per tuuto ciò che è politica e legato alla politica punto!!!!!


a chi lo dici...io non leggo da anni le pagine del giornale dove parlano di politica......fanno schifo..tutti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo mi vergogno...comunista...fascista...ma dove sono più?Ma chi cazzo ci crede più.....provo disgusto...ma un profondo disgusto....per tuuto ciò che è politica e legato alla politica punto!!!!!


Oscuro
Chi ha postato in tradi una montagna di 3d di stampo politico?
Cercando così solo di mostrare a chi entra un ipotetico indirizzo politico del forum, per fare i giochi di chi non si sa?

Vai a vedere chi sono gli unici utenti di questo forum che si ostinano ad aprire 3d di polemica politica.

Sterminator
Marì

Tutto il resto del forum se ne frega della politica.
E non usa certo la politica come un mezzo per insultare.

Oscuro questi sono fatti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Marzo 2011)

Ciao wise!

Ho trascorso diversi divertenti minuti a leggere le ultime manifestazioni di svenevolezze e coprolalìe di questa ormai lunghissima discussione.
A me, per inciso, i virili come te, che cercano di indignare ancora qualcuno apostrofandolo con "comunista" o "terrone", piacciono molto.
Li trovo degli idealisti luminosi, dei gentiluomini d'altri tempi e, forse gli ultimi veri idealisti.
Ma, in tempi come questi, in cui le nefandezze sono un vanto, il malaffare è l'unico commercio e la maleducazione si confonde col candore, è difficile anche per gli angeli non vedersi spruzzare la ali di fango.
Sembri una persona non scevra da una certa quantità di istruzione, quindi ti sarà comprensibile il significato della parola intelligenza, che tu ne sia stato dotato o meno, è irrilevante.
Data questa tua gradevole caratteristica, ti invito a non dismettere il tuo patente comportamento da Brandimarte!
Esso è meglio di una bocca rotta d'amore e di una spada d'acqua freschissima!
Giusto contrappunto per mummie redivive e dal cuore secco e simpatico contraltare di pomeriggi sfacciatamente incartapecoriti!
Per chi ti legge, ovviamente!

Cave canem!

Ciao!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Conte*

Vabbè....a loro piacere scrivere di politica....rispettabile....ma litigare per la politica proprio no mi rifiuto!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè....a loro piacere scrivere di politica....rispettabile....ma litigare per la politica proprio no mi rifiuto!!!


Ma è facilissimo eh?
Basta non rispettare le altrui idee.
Chi c'era negli anni di piombo sa...che le botte e gli insulti vennero da entrambi le parti: non esiste terrorismo nero o rosso, ma solo violenza a danno di cittadini inermi.

Poco mi cambia se a mettere le bombe erano i rossi o i neri.
Mi cambia tutte le vittime innocenti che non hanno avuto giustizia.

La politica è nei guai, quando tu per esempio per il lavoro che fai, dici...questo è del mio partito e non lo tocco, quello è dell'altro dunque paga anche per il mio amico.

Cioè non posso essere di destra perchè odio le sinistre, o di sinistra perchè odio le destre.

Dovrebbe essere: in base a quanto sento essere dentro di me gli ideali, scelgo la parte politica in cui mi sento più rappresentato.

Non scrivono di politica.
Postano articoli, divulgano cose che interessano solo  a loro due e lo si nota da come vengono ignorate le questioni, per insultare i politici.

Questo mi fa pena.


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao wise!
> 
> Ho trascorso diversi divertenti minuti a leggere le ultime manifestazioni di svenevolezze e coprolalìe di questa ormai lunghissima discussione.
> A me, per inciso, i virili come te, che cercano di indignare ancora qualcuno apostrofandolo con "comunista" o "terrone", piacciono molto.
> ...


:up:

Beh oggi come oggi è impossibile non avere sangue terrone i miei avi lo erano... S'incazzano solo quelli che stanno giù, qui non s'incazza più nessuno, e  lo stesso vale per " Comunista" son talmente pochi e sfigati che effettivamente infierire  sarebbe come sparare sulla Crocerossa, dove si può attacare allora uno? Mica posso dagli del Tunisino o Albanese,non lo è...

Posso solo sperare che gli costruiscano sotto casa una bella Centrale Nucleare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grazie


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Conte*

Per me esistono le persone....al di là delle loro idee....!!


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me esistono le persone....al di là delle loro idee....!!


Tutti siamo persone!!! Poi ci sono persone e persone...EH!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sia difficilissimo ignorare, se si preferisce si può rispondere per le rime e andare avanti.
> a me sembra che la stia tirando un po' per le lunghe quasi come se non avesse aspettato altro che la polemica.
> se ci fosse reale interesse ad altro confronto avrebbe tranquillamente continuato a parlare con voi che lo avete sempre trattato cordialmente.


Oh finalmente una capoccia che funziona e discrimina come si deve...

che DONNA!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Tutti siamo persone!!! Poi ci sono persone e persone...EH!!


Senti imbezel, io ti ho soltanto sfottuto innocentemente sul tuo periodo pippesco come stavano facendo altri, favorendoti la lettura con caratteri grandi e te sei partito in quarta esagerando inopportunamente tanto da farmi pensare che non stessi aspettando altro.

Infatti hai lanciato sfide, autoproclamato annientamenti....ma de che'... poi alla vista del tuo quadretto ti sei arreso ed oggi cambi bandiera....:mrgreen:

quindi per quanto mi riguarda io la pianto qua ritenendomi soddisfatto pero' t'avviso che non appena pisci fuori dal vaso riprendo la sbatacchiata neuronica...

compri'?...sta' schiscio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me esistono le persone....al di là delle loro idee....!!


Benissimo qui ti volevo: ora ti parlo della mia sensibilità dopo aver letto il giornale locale.

Due notizie:
4 anni di reclusione inflitti ad un maresciallo dei carabinieri per aver stuprato sua moglie.
Ecco Oscuro il mio pensiero va a quella donna, quella povera donna, costretta a denunciare un uomo: suo marito.
Non prendo sto articolo lo schiaffo sul forum e dico vergogna: l'arma dei carabinieri è un covo di stupratori di mogli...io schifo l'arma dei carabinieri, magari a nassirya li avessero fatti fuori tutti...sono dei pezzi di merda.

Altro articolo che riguarda lo scandalo sull'industria conciaria.
Tutti noi sapevamo come andavano certe cose, ma fatalità è arrivato a Vicenza un colonello delle finanze con le palle: questo ha fatto piazza pulita, tabula rasa e ha dimostrato con i fatti che non c'è pietà per i finanzieri corrotti. Il risultato è che ora tutti gli industriali onesti ora possono respirare mentre prima erano vessati dalla concorrenza sleale di chi coperto da agenzia dell'entrate e guardie di finanza comprate, spadroneggiava con prezzi concorrenziali dovuti all'evasione dell'iva.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimo qui ti volevo: ora ti parlo della mia sensibilità dopo aver letto il giornale locale.
> 
> Due notizie:
> 4 anni di reclusione inflitti ad un maresciallo dei carabinieri per aver stuprato sua moglie.
> ...


Bell'esempio per mondare la tua faziosita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

lo scandalo conciario dimostra quanto sia esteso ed attecchito il rifiuto di pagare le tasse da quelle parti, altro che le palle che vai raccontando....

te sei scordato i tuoi amici parlamentari leghisti che si legavano ai cancelli delle aziende che stavano per essere visitate dalla guardia di finanza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la pubblicazione ed il risalto di quei post e' per smerdare i finti fautori dell'onesta' e di altre virtu' che ti/vi vanti di possedere rispetto ai meridionali....

idem l'andare sott'acqua, risultato di 20anni di gestione del territorio leghista e non meridionale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a proposito gli evasori delle quote latte delle tue parti hanno gia' la strizza al culo visto che la Parmalat e' diventata francese e se l'inkulera' a nastro?

famme sape'...paladino virtuoso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e cancro-cancra vanno d'accordo? e acquario-cancro? non so niente di segni zodiacali.


Me neither ! 

Il toro ad esempio con chi dovrebbe accompagnarsi e da chi dovrebbe stare attento ???.

Sapevatelo su rieducascional ciannel


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti imbezel, io ti ho soltanto sfottuto innocentemente sul tuo periodo pippesco come stavano facendo altri, favorendoti la lettura con caratteri grandi e te sei partito in quarta esagerando inopportunamente tanto da farmi pensare che non stessi aspettando altro.
> 
> Infatti hai lanciato sfide, autoproclamato annientamenti....ma de che'... poi alla vista del tuo quadretto ti sei arreso ed oggi cambi bandiera....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Questo è inaccettabile che un utente dia dell'imbecille ad un altro utente.
Se io fossi Admin...ti avrei già bannato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bell'esempio per mondare la tua faziosita'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Inaccettabile, ti prendi troppe confidenze con me.
Rispetta gli altri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dico, come tutti, quello che penso quando mi sembra il caso.
> *Ti senti insultato? Ti dico di non prendertela, di lasciar perdere.
> Continui, e insulti a tua volta? Tirando dentro terzi?
> Non sento più alcun desiderio di "prendere le tue difese".*
> ...


sono d'accordissimo con te!


Wise: all'inizio mi eri simpatico, ma dopo aver letto i tuoi insulti (terrone, comunista ecc. ecc.), aver letto come ti vanti di essere stato nella Folgore, e addirittura che auguri che costruiscano una centrale nucleare sotto casa di qualcuno... beh... sorry ma davvero non provo alcuna simpatia per te...

sono arrivata al punto di sentire la mancanza di Lothar (il che la dice lunga...)

Non mi sembri davvero un maestro di shamanismo... e quel che è... credevo che quelle persone fossero un po' più rilassate e tolleranti... e soprattutto ragionevoli


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile che un utente dia dell'imbecille ad un altro utente.
> Se io fossi Admin...ti avrei già bannato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma si sono detti di tutto e di più e ora ti scandalizzi per un "imbecille"???


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo con te!
> 
> 
> Wise: all'inizio mi eri simpatico, ma dopo aver letto i tuoi insulti (terrone, comunista ecc. ecc.), aver letto come ti vanti di essere stato nella Folgore, e addirittura che auguri che costruiscano una centrale nucleare sotto casa di qualcuno... beh... sorry ma davvero non provo alcuna simpatia per te...
> ...


Prima di sentenziare leggiti tutto, sembri Marì...
Mi stupisco della superficialità, viaggiate solamente, sulla superficie il commento più intellicente lo  ha fatto faccia d'asino che non ricordo il nick..
Lui ha colto piùnel segno.. Credimi mi spiace che tu non abbia colto il sarcasmo delle mie affermazioni.. Ma se questo è il tuo pensiero...NO PROBLEM 
Probabilmente sei una ragazza, ma la FOLGORE è una che nell'esercito si è fatta e si sta facendo  ONORE in tutto il mondo e i ragazzi perdono la vita per salvare anche le tue chiappette...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me neither !
> 
> Il toro ad esempio con chi dovrebbe accompagnarsi e da chi dovrebbe stare attento ???.
> 
> Sapevatelo su rieducascional ciannel


Toro e Vergine
Amore a prima vista, entrambi alla ricerca della tranquillità e con obiettivi in comune. La tenacia del Toro si unisce con successo alla mente acuta della Vergine. Il Toro è più passionale e riuscirà a risvegliare questo lato del partner.

Toro e Bilancia
Entrambi sono segnati da Venere, vivono con lo stesso romanticismo e provano interesse per le belle cose. Il Toro ha un ruolo stabilizzatore per l'indecisa Bilancia. Quest'ultima è molto socievole, può sentirsi soffocata dalla possessività del partner.






Toro e Ariete
Entrambi sono molto sensuali ma il Toro non riesce a capire l'impulsività e i continui cambiamenti dell'Ariete. Il primo è un conservatore e l'altro è sempre in movimento. La passione è forte ma i motivi di discussione non mancano.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Toro e Vergine
> Amore a prima vista, entrambi alla ricerca della tranquillità e con obiettivi in comune. La tenacia del Toro si unisce con successo alla mente acuta della Vergine. Il Toro è più passionale e riuscirà a risvegliare questo lato del partner.
> 
> Toro e Bilancia
> Entrambi sono segnati da Venere, vivono con lo stesso romanticismo e provano interesse per le belle cose. Il Toro ha un ruolo stabilizzatore per l'indecisa Bilancia. Quest'ultima è molto socievole, può sentirsi soffocata dalla possessività del partner.



Capricorno? 

Sempre che tu non sia stufa a 'sto punto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capricorno?
> 
> Sempre che tu non sia stufa a 'sto punto


Sagittario?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capricorno?
> 
> Sempre che tu non sia stufa a 'sto punto


Il Capricorno, che più di tutti va d'accordo con se stesso, è anche in armonia con la Vergine, lo Scorpione e il Sagittario. Con gli altri segni l'accordo può essere alla lunga possibile mentre in nessun caso è possibile un accordo con i Gemelli, che sono in contrasto totale e assoluto con il Capricorno. Stabilito che l'optimum dell'unione è ottenibile con il Capricorno stesso, con la Vergine è possibile superare le piccole difficoltà iniziali e arrivare ad una buona armonia di affetto e di lavoro. La posatezza del Capricorno e il grande fuoco interiore del Sagittario possono portare a una buona unione, con qualche difficoltà perché spesso il Sagittario si rivela meno passionale e meno portato verso il sesso del Capricorno. Il matrimonio con lo Scorpione è basato invece su molta collaborazione, affetto e stima, anche se all'inizio vi possono essere grossi contrasti di carattere. Con la Bilancia il Capricorno va male: troppa diversità di indole e di interessi, troppa pigrizia da parte della Bilancia in contrasto con il Capricorno che è un segno di azione. Male anche col Leone nel matrimonio, mentre è possibile stringere amicizie durature e affetti passeggeri. Bene invece col Toro, che stimola e incita il Capricorno a una maggiore ambizione e, a sua volta, è frenato nella sua impetuosità dalla pacatezza del Capricorno. Male nel matrimonio e bene nel lavoro con l'Ariete: sposati, si contrasterebbero; nel campo del lavoro, invece, c'è molta stima e rispetto reciproco. Col Cancro vi può essere a lungo andare un accordo, anche se all'inizio i rapporti tra i due segni presentano molte difficoltà: ambedue i segni hanno però bisogno di molta indipendenza l'uno dall'altro. Con l'Acquario ottimi rapporti familiari ma non matrimoniali. Ottimo un figlio Acquario per un Capricorno: vi sono molte affinità e facilità a comprendersi. Anche coi Pesci vi sono affinità, sia nel settore del lavoro che nell'amicizia i due segni si accordano: non però nel campo affettivo perché i Pesci sono troppo delicati e impressionabili e si scontrano col carattere forte del Capricorno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sagittario?


Il Sagittario si unisce facilmente con l'Ariete. Simpatia a prima vista con i nati nel Toro, sconsigliate però le unioni familiari per la troppa passionalità di quest'ultimo. Per quanto vi siano diverse affinità che legano il Sagittario con il segno dei Gemelli, una loro unione che non sia basata oltre che sull'attrazione fisica anche su interessi comuni, si risolverà negativamente. La naturale indipendenza del Sagittario è eccessiva per il segno del Cancro; felici le relazioni basate sull'amicizia e sul lavoro. La sincerità, l'impulsività e la lealtà, comuni ai segni del Leone e del Sagittario fanno sì che questi due segni possano legare perfettamente: essi si assomigliano sia nel carattere che nei sentimenti e una loro unione è quindi favorevolissima. Anche se difficilmente si realizza una felice unione tra il Sagittario e la Vergine, vi è tra loro una affinità sessuale veramente notevole. Molti i punti di contatto tra il Sagittario e la Bilancia, punti che favoriscono matrimoni felici e buone intese nel campo lavorativo. La reciproca stima che generalmente esiste tra lo Scorpione e il Sagittario rende felice un loro eventuale legame. Un rapporto di lavoro sarà l'unica unione del Sagittario con il suo stesso segno. Con il Capricorno, il Sagittario trova molti punti di accordo sia per ciò che concerne la famiglia che sul lavoro. Attivi e vivaci, Sagittario e Acquario hanno la possibilità di arrivare a un'unione fortunata, mentre i contrasti con il segno dei Pesci danno luogo a legami poco duraturi e talvolta anche assai infelici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me neither !
> 
> Il toro ad esempio con chi dovrebbe accompagnarsi e da chi dovrebbe stare attento ???.
> 
> Sapevatelo su rieducascional ciannel


Questo è più completo:

Il Toro ha unioni felici con l'Ariete nel campo del lavoro. Con i Gemelli va d'accordo solo se i rapporti sono saltuari, ma guai se si accorge della loro doppiezza e mancanza di lealtà. Forte simpatia col Cancro con buone possibilità che si instaurino unioni tranquille. Va meno bene con il Leone, che difficilmente si piega ai voleri dell'imperioso Toro. Con la Vergine c'è invece grande intesa e l'unione è favorevolissima sia per l'amore che per il lavoro. Molte affinità con i nati nel segno della Bilancia, mentre con lo Scorpione c'è forte attrazione fisica ma pericolo di unioni burrascose. Incontri favorevoli col Sagittario. Col Capricorno l'intesa è perfetta, i due segni si completano a vicenda. Con l'Acquario il Toro non sta bene perché gli Acquari sono troppo sensibili, impressionabili e delicati per la sua impetuosità. Con i Pesci bene purchè non si arrivi al matrimonio che, a lungo andare, sarebbe troppo noioso e monotono per il segno del Toro, che preferisce un rapporto molto vario.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Toro e Ariete
> La passione è forte ma i motivi di discussione non mancano.


Ecco perchè dopo 8 anni con una certa arietA i piatti volavano così tanto che il salotto sembrava il cielo dell'Area 51 durante una visita degli UFO :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Il Sagittario si unisce facilmente con l'Ariete. Simpatia a prima vista con i nati nel Toro, sconsigliate però le unioni familiari per la troppa passionalità di quest'ultimo. Per quanto vi siano diverse affinità che legano il Sagittario con il segno dei Gemelli, una loro unione che non sia basata oltre che sull'attrazione fisica anche su interessi comuni, si risolverà negativamente. La naturale indipendenza del Sagittario è eccessiva per il segno del Cancro; felici le relazioni basate sull'amicizia e sul lavoro. La sincerità, l'impulsività e la lealtà, comuni ai segni del Leone e del Sagittario fanno sì che questi due segni possano legare perfettamente: essi si assomigliano sia nel carattere che nei sentimenti e una loro unione è quindi favorevolissima. Anche se difficilmente si realizza una felice unione tra il Sagittario e la Vergine, vi è tra loro una affinità sessuale veramente notevole. Molti i punti di contatto tra il Sagittario e la Bilancia, punti che favoriscono matrimoni felici e buone intese nel campo lavorativo. La reciproca stima che generalmente esiste tra lo Scorpione e il Sagittario rende felice un loro eventuale legame. Un rapporto di lavoro sarà l'unica unione del Sagittario con il suo stesso segno. Con il Capricorno, il Sagittario trova molti punti di accordo sia per ciò che concerne la famiglia che sul lavoro. Attivi e vivaci, Sagittario e Acquario hanno la possibilità di arrivare a un'unione fortunata, mentre i contrasti con il segno dei Pesci danno luogo a legami poco duraturi e talvolta anche assai infelici.


 
Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

grazie Quinti anche da parte mia.

Anche se ogni volta che chiacchieravo con qualcuno e cercavano di indovinare il mio segno cannavano sempre. 
Mi sa che non assomiglio troppo a un calmo Capricorno


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Marzo 2011)

O astrologica Quintina, che dicono le tue carte astrali delle sfortune e miserie di un Acquario?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile che un utente dia dell'imbecille ad un altro utente.
> Se io fossi Admin...ti avrei già bannato.


Ha detto anche di peggio...

anzi, hai detto, wise...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> O astrologica Quintina, che dicono le tue carte astrali delle sfortune e miserie di un Acquario?


Al vostro servizio, messer Rabarbaro... (sapete che per voi ho un certo debole)

L'Acquario può andare d'accordo con il segno dell'Ariete, a patto che il carattere forte di questo non cerchi di soffocare la natura individualistica e la personalità dell'Acquario. Il segno del Toro mostra troppe differenze perché possa esserci una relazione armonica; per lo più la passione del Toro si scontra con la sensibilità spirituale dell'Acquario. Viva attrazione tra l'Acquario ed i Gemelli soprattutto per le affinità di carattere e di spirito. Generalmente con il segno del Cancro possono verificarsi sia amicizie che legami sentimentali basati però su una mutua comprensione e una reciproca stima. Con il Leone, è fortissima l'attrazione fisica, ostacolata però dall'opposizione dei caratteri. Improbabile un'unione Vergine / Acquario soprattutto per il distacco passionale comune ai due segni; molto probabile, invece una forte e sincera amicizia. Il segno della Bilancia esercita una forte attrattiva sull'Acquario favorendo i rapporti spirituali e i legami matrimoniali. Unione felice e perfetta tra Scorpione e Acquario per ciò che concerne solo ed esclusivamente l'amicizia; del tutto impensabile in campo sentimentale. Il Sagittario ha molte affinità con l'Acquario che, unitamente ad una forte attrazione fisica, permette il realizzarsi di un legame propizio e felice. Non sempre un matrimonio o un'unione duratura può essere ideale con il segno del Capricorno; tuttavia gli eventuali legami possono essere consolidati dalla nascita dei figli e può esserci un'ottima collaborazione nel lavoro e negli interessi. Con il suo stesso segno, l'Acquario può accordarsi bene, perché entrambi sono molto vivi ed hanno mille interessi in comune. La natura irrequieta dell'Acquario può rendere tesi i rapporti iniziali con i Pesci, rapporti che con il tempo riescono però a consolidarsi, e generalmente si instaura poi un legame forte ed armonioso che dura a lungo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inaccettabile, ti prendi troppe confidenze con me.
> Rispetta gli altri.


Questi sono fatti e non opinioni che smontano le tue cazzate inconsistenti....

comunque tipica reazione di chi non 'e capace di controbattere con altri fatti concreti e se lagna da mezzasega...

ormai sei nudo...sei un bluff...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Al vostro servizio, messer Rabarbaro... (sapete che per voi ho un certo debole)


Sempre grato ed ossequioso, bacio le mani.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Prima di sentenziare leggiti tutto, sembri Marì...
> Mi stupisco della superficialità, viaggiate solamente, sulla superficie il commento più intellicente lo  ha fatto faccia d'asino che non ricordo il nick..
> Lui ha colto piùnel segno.. Credimi mi spiace che tu non abbia colto il sarcasmo delle mie affermazioni.. Ma se questo è il tuo pensiero...NO PROBLEM
> Probabilmente sei una ragazza, ma la FOLGORE è una che nell'esercito si è fatta e si sta facendo  ONORE in tutto il mondo e i ragazzi perdono la vita per salvare anche le tue chiappette...


Ma vai a fare in culo allora tu e la tua retorica del cazzo, visto che vuoi riaprire le danze......

beh piu' che onore direi disonore...solo un caso per tutti ...Somalia...

ma statte zitto che fai piu' bella figura...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono un po' così anch'io con una differenza. Reagisco se mi pesta i piedi una persona con la quale so che posso chiarire e se reputo ne valga la pena e soprattutto non abbassandomi ai suoi toni.
> Se poi capisco che l'unica cosa che è in grado di fare è provocare allora neanche mi ci metto, non lo considero, lo lascio parlare, non spreco il mio tempo e vado avanti


A chi mi ha rubinato per questo intervento (firmandosi) ribadisco, visto che l'ho già fatto ieri, che raramente do' rubini e quei pochi li ho sempre firmati. Sono poco intelligente non codarda........................


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *A chi mi ha rubinato per questo intervento (firmandosi)* ribadisco, visto che l'ho già fatto ieri, che raramente do' rubini e quei pochi li ho sempre firmati. Sono poco intelligente non codarda........................


Presente...:mrgreen:

i senzapalle devono essere stanati...

si vogliono divertire...e divertiamoci...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Prima di sentenziare leggiti tutto, sembri Marì...
> Mi stupisco della superficialità, viaggiate solamente, sulla superficie il commento più intellicente lo  ha fatto faccia d'asino che non ricordo il nick..
> Lui ha colto piùnel segno.. Credimi mi spiace che tu non abbia colto il sarcasmo delle mie affermazioni.. Ma se questo è il tuo pensiero...NO PROBLEM
> Probabilmente sei una ragazza, ma la FOLGORE è una che nell'esercito si è fatta e si sta facendo  ONORE in tutto il mondo e i ragazzi perdono la vita per salvare anche le tue chiappette...


*il cancro è una persona che sta bene con se stessa che non ama discutere né litigare...*




e dimenticavo:

peace & love :canna:

(io almeno sono coerente nei miei pensieri)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Presente...:mrgreen:
> 
> i senzapalle devono essere stanati...
> 
> ...


quindi per stanare i senzapalle rubini alla cazzo me?
Ti diverti veramente con poco


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=125394&postcount=576
> 
> 
> burp


 :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a piangere dal *tuo protettore *cosi la cancella.


La cancella anche senza che corre da me (il protettore che non hai voluto nominare). Ci sono limiti che stranamente non riesci a percepire, tranne quando si tratta di atti offensivi contro di te.

Forse credi che sono protettore di alcune persone? Ti sbagli. Proteggo *tutti* dove posso.

*Questi giochi sono però da bambini. "*Se mi rubi la mela allora ti picchio". Ammetto che non so come comportarmi in questi casi. Vediamo come procede la discussione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> :up: *Hai perfettamente ragione!!!* Metterò i compari negli ignoranti ignorati!!! Però, attenzione, perchè qualcuno,poi, in bacheca riporta i loro commenti e quindi si riapre la diatriba. Lasciatemi in pace ed io sono la persona più *pacifica* della Terra,ma non pestatemi i piedi, perché so essere anche il più *stronzo* della Terra. Mi sembra una buona norma, o no?


 Fatti abbracciare, fratello! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi per stanare i senzapalle rubini alla cazzo me?
> Ti diverti veramente con poco


Beh alla cazzo e' stata anche la tua ricostruzione sulla "presunta" nostra diatriba, forse per assurgere a martire???...:mrgreen:

avanti un altro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fatti abbracciare, fratello! :mexican:


tutto okkeyyy...:mrgreen:

pero' quando uno scrive:

"_perché so essere anche il più *stronzo* della Terra_"

chevvordi'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *il cancro è una persona che sta bene con se stessa che non ama discutere né litigare...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Il pesci è un pò di qui e un pò di lì,poi se c'è dentro anche lo scorpione... *sai com'è lo scorpione!! è tranquillo finchè non lo stuzzichi...

Quoto la seconda parte...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tutto okkeyyy...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' quando uno scrive:
> 
> ...


 Vuol dire che lo scherzo è bello fin quando dura poco


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh alla cazzo e' stata anche la tua ricostruzione sulla "presunta" nostra diatriba, forse per assurgere a martire???...:mrgreen:
> 
> avanti un altro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 pigi ?
mi cade un mito, credevo fossi un duro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vuol dire che lo scherzo è bello fin quando dura poco


beh allora si predica bene e si razzola male, visto che infarcisce i post di provocazioni proprio da stronzo e non dirette...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh allora si predica bene e si razzola male, visto che infarcisce i post di provocazioni proprio da stronzo e non dirette...


 Bhé sai, ha esposto la testa allo sciame di meteoriti e ora si deve fasciarsi la testa


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pigi ?
> mi cade un mito, credevo fossi un duro:mrgreen:


mi adeguo....:mrgreen:

visto che e' uno sport praticato qui dentro ed il moto fa bene...

la prova costume s'avvicina....preparate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma si sono detti di tutto e di più e ora ti scandalizzi per un "imbecille"???


Non mi scandalizzo...
Dico che è inamissibile che un utente possa rivolgersi così con altri...
Come mai Wise non offende e insulta me o te?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo...
> Dico che è inamissibile che un utente possa rivolgersi così con altri...
> Come mai Wise non offende e insulta me o te?


gia' e come mai io non uso con tutti lo stesso modus operandi che riservo specialmente a te?

te piacciono i boomerang...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mi adeguo....:mrgreen:
> 
> visto che e' uno sport praticato qui dentro ed il moto fa bene...
> 
> ...


 non posso, io faccio come con le collezioni e anticipo: sono alla prova cappotto:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh alla cazzo e' stata anche la tua ricostruzione sulla "presunta" nostra diatriba, forse per assurgere a martire???...:mrgreen:
> 
> avanti un altro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non ti ho rubinato per avermi dato della  limitata intellettualmente....
E qui chiudo perchè amo discutere con persone che cercano il confronto e non con detentori della verità assoluta


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizzo...
> Dico che è inamissibile che un utente possa rivolgersi così con altri...
> Come mai Wise non offende e insulta me o te?


Grazie Conte, lascia stare!!! Già sei accusato di paraculaggine!!
Ho le spalle grosse!!
E' giusto che ognuno si faccia la propria opinione, il mio default è ZEN, poi ogni tanto sforo... Sai tra una sega e l'altra...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

*Wise*

Altra dritta...
Ora Sterminator cerca di provocare lasciando credere che tu sia un mio clone.
Devi sapere che anche i cloni erano utenti che si reiscrivevano sul forum con più nick ecc..ecc..ecc...
Dopo che si è stancato di dirmi che sono Chen, ora dice che sono Wise, non c'entra un cazzo con tutto quello che stiamo dicendo...ma posso dirti che i tuoi ultimi post...stanno prendendo forma.
Tu non prestargli il fianco e lui non ti caga...perchè non è mai capace di attaccare per primo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, lascia stare!!! Già sei accusato di paraculaggine!!
> Ho le spalle grosse!!
> E' giusto che ognuno si faccia la propria opinione, il mio default è ZEN, poi ogni tanto sforo... Sai tra una sega e l'altra...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Bravo stai andando bene.
Osserva come gli utenti per smorzare i toni o perchè in definitiva è molto più interessante hanno preferito parlare dei segni zodiacali...quella del cambiar discorso è una tecnica vincente sai?
L'altro resta là a parlare da solo e nessuno dialoga...porta avanti il dialogo sui temi che ti interessano...
Guarda il nuovo utente nicoladm...ha proposto il tema della trasgressione...
Mi fa piacere che tu capisca certi meccanismi, come ha cercato di farti capire pure DM...Manhattan...

Posta cose interessanti da leggere e non offendere nè insultare.


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altra dritta...
> Ora Sterminator cerca di provocare lasciando credere che tu sia un mio clone.
> Devi sapere che anche i cloni erano utenti che si reiscrivevano sul forum con più nick ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Dopo che si è stancato di dirmi che sono Chen, ora dice che sono Wise, non c'entra un cazzo con tutto quello che stiamo dicendo...ma posso dirti che i tuoi ultimi post...stanno prendendo forma.
> Tu non prestargli il fianco e lui non ti caga...perchè non è mai capace di attaccare per primo.


Tranquillo, qui dentro ci sono due personaggi che ignoro totalmente..
P.S. Non me ne può calare di meno di bollini verdi o rossi...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ti ho rubinato per avermi dato della  limitata intellettualmente....
> E qui chiudo perchè amo discutere con persone che cercano il confronto e non con detentori della verità assoluta


vabbe' ti piace spandere cortine fumogene....:mrgreen:

io quella chiacchierata me la ricordo bene...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ti piace spandere cortine fumogene....:mrgreen:
> 
> io quella chiacchierata me la ricordo bene...


Oltre a non essere codarda ho anche un'ottima memoria e a differenza tua non cambio mai le carte in tavola
Fermo restando la mia scarsa intelligenza


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altra dritta...
> Ora Sterminator cerca di provocare lasciando credere che tu sia un mio clone.
> Devi sapere che anche i cloni erano utenti che si reiscrivevano sul forum con più nick ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Dopo che si è stancato di dirmi che sono Chen, ora dice che sono Wise, non c'entra un cazzo con tutto quello che stiamo dicendo...ma posso dirti che i tuoi ultimi post...stanno prendendo forma.
> Tu non prestargli il fianco e lui non ti caga...*perchè non è mai capace di attaccare per primo.*


Cos'e' , stai confessando che Sterminator fa solo attacchi per reazione?

ahahahahahahahahah

ma manco sei in grado di capire cio' che scrivi...gioppino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Tranquillo, qui dentro ci sono due personaggi che ignoro totalmente..
> P.S. Non me ne può calare di meno di bollini verdi o rossi...


Bravo, vedo che a differenza delle dichiarazioni di guerra, hai calato subito le braghe...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

m'hai deluso ma cerchero' di sopravvivere...

intanto te sei rinfrescato la memoria sul merdaio Folgore in Somalia?

lo facciamo un ripassino anche per il volgo?

a me piace la storia,a te no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre a non essere codarda ho anche un'ottima memoria e a differenza tua non cambio mai le carte in tavola
> Fermo restando la mia scarsa intelligenza


Ma come ieri non ricordavi di preciso i termini e adesso sbandieri un'ottima memoria?...

fai solo fumo ed anche di pessima qualita'...e' tossico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fai solo fumo ed anche di pessima qualita'...e' tossico...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Dove ? Dove ? Sniff sniff sniff :canna:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove ? Dove ? Sniff sniff sniff :canna:


segui la scia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come ieri non ricordavi di preciso i termini e adesso sbandieri un'ottima memoria?...
> 
> fai solo fumo ed anche di pessima qualita'...e' tossico...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Quello che fa fumo sei tu...non parli di niente e insulti gli altri oltre a cambiare le carte in tavola.
Scendi dal piedistallo e prova a rileggere le cose che scrivi  prima di dare degli ignoranti agli altri.......
Sei irrittante a dir poco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove ? Dove ? Sniff sniff sniff :canna:




eccola :canna:




(ma dov'è finito il peyote?)


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eccola :canna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aooo qui mi affumicate la cofana , razza d'impuniti:ira:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che fa fumo sei tu...non parli di niente e insulti gli altri oltre a cambiare le carte in tavola.
> Scendi dal piedistallo e prova a rileggere le cose che scrivi  prima di dare degli ignoranti agli altri.......
> Sei irrittante a dir poco.


I miei post che citano fatti ci sono e non sono ancora cancellati....

leggi le risposte alla cazzo invece e poi ritorna che t'interrogo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

perche' non fai commenti in quello di mister ics sui clandestini o sull'evasione e dissesto idrogeologico in Veneto o sullo schifo di merda che ha combinato la Folgore in Somalia, solo per stare sui post caldi caldi???...

cosi' vediamo chi fa' fumo...

ce metto un facce ride cosi' fai la vittima e ti dai dalla discussione sdegnata...

vabbuo'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Salve Stemi'!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Che dire*

Ragazzi...che dire?mi sembra strano.....infondo vi stat accapigliando per cosa?avete idee diverse....pazienza quì dentro se ne sò viste di molto peggio......!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi...che dire?mi sembra strano.....infondo vi stat accapigliando per cosa?avete idee diverse....pazienza quì dentro se ne sò viste di molto peggio......!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


bei tempi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Salve Stemi'!


bonjour madame...

anzi quasi bonanotte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Appunto....ne abbiam scritte di pagine furenti.....io amo far le cose in grande...anche con il gestore.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ne abbiam scritte di pagine furenti.....io amo far le cose in grande...anche con il gestore.....!!!:rotfl:


Io ricordo come ti incazzavi per qualcosa che aveva a che fare con il G8... ma non ci ho mai capito un cazzo!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ne abbiam scritte di pagine furenti.....io amo far le cose in grande...anche con il gestore.....!!!:rotfl:


abusivo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*Quintina*

No m'incazzavo per altro....per l'esser associato a fatti o a persone lontani dal mio modo di fare e di essere!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ricordo come ti incazzavi per qualcosa che aveva a che fare con il G8... ma non ci ho mai capito un cazzo!


il manganello in capa, stordisce...:mrgreen:

vuoi un riassunto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2011)

*..........*

D'altronde le mele marce son dovunque.....il problema e l'associarl alla parte sana......!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il manganello in capa, stordisce...:mrgreen:
> 
> vuoi un riassunto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no grazie, sopravvivo lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo con te!
> 
> 
> Wise: all'inizio mi eri simpatico, ma dopo aver letto i tuoi insulti (terrone, comunista ecc. ecc.), aver letto come ti vanti di essere stato nella Folgore, e addirittura che auguri che costruiscano una centrale nucleare sotto casa di qualcuno... beh... sorry ma davvero non provo alcuna simpatia per te...
> ...


 
sono qua'tesoro,ora che sono ''libero''potrei venire al raduno,non si sa'mai  Quintina....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono qua'tesoro,ora che sono ''libero''potrei venire al raduno,non si sa'mai  Quintina....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vieni vieni


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no grazie, sopravvivo lo stesso


mejo...:up:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vieni vieni


Sembra una minaccia
E poi non capisco l'impedimento non era la moglie, adesso si scopre che era l'amante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> sembra una minaccia:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
> e poi non capisco l'impedimento non era la moglie, adesso si scopre che era l'amante


:d :d :d


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra una minaccia
> E poi non capisco l'impedimento non era la moglie, adesso si scopre che era l'amante


capito male,intendevo che potrei  approffittare per....farmi sotto con qualcuna di lor signore:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male,intendevo che potrei  approffittare per....farmi sotto con qualcuna di lor signore:carneval:


occio alla katana!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male,intendevo che potrei approffittare per....farmi sotto con qualcuna di lor signore:carneval:











:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 aoooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che me so persa???????? Lothar ha lasciato l'amante???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> aoooooooooooooooooooooooooo ma che me so persa???????? Lothar ha lasciato l'amante???????????????????????????????????????????????


 
Non si sa chi ha lasciato chi......:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> occio alla katana!


mai dire mai............


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si sa chi ha lasciato chi......:carneval:


 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :sorriso:chissà....


----------



## Sole (23 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E mollarla e basta??? Ma scusa tradire come dei coglioni e dire che è l'altro??? Solo Quintina scuso perchè fu malttrattata non solo fisicamente, ma anche psicologicamente (cosa ancor peggiore), ma gli altri non hanno subito nulla e fanno del male senza scegliere l'ovvio? *Il tradimento è in questi casi una vendetta spropositata,* quando basterebbe dire, non mi va più di stare in questa situazione, me ne vado!


Il tradimento non è un fatto che ha connotazioni identiche per tutti coloro che lo vivono. E' un'esperienza comune, sì, ma che nasce da presupposti diversi. Non è il male assoluto. Ci possono essere cose, dentro una coppia, ben peggiori. Rifiutare il proprio marito per anni e 'usarlo' solo perchè funzionale al proprio desiderio di maternità può essere peggio del tradimento, secondo me.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sto litigando...sto esprimendo con pacatezza un'opinione eh?
> Neanche i magistrati decidono chi è onesto o disonesto secondo simpatia o antipatia, ma attendendosi ad uno scrupoloso codice civile e penale no?
> Un imputato fino a prove incanfutabili è innocente.
> Vorrei vederti te accusata di cose che non hai mai fatto, ma che servono solo, per certificare una presunta disonestà.
> Fossi in te, starei molto cauta.


E chi lo fa il codice civile e penale?


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Soprattutto il forum è imploso in polemiche retroattive nelle quali tu hai svolto, per certi versi, il ruolo di vittima sacrificale permettendo di rinnovare vecchi confronti assumendotene gli effetti nocivi.


 
E se fosse tutto un gioco di ruolo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è un fatto che ha connotazioni identiche per tutti coloro che lo vivono. E' un'esperienza comune, sì, ma che nasce da presupposti diversi. Non è il male assoluto. Ci possono essere cose, dentro una coppia, ben peggiori. Rifiutare il proprio marito per anni e 'usarlo' solo perchè funzionale al proprio desiderio di maternità può essere peggio del tradimento, secondo me.


 

Sono d'accordo, anche se mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne  che arrivano a tanto.
Il male assoluto può verificarsi dove non ci si mette in discussione, dove non si accettano la discussione e il confronto, ovunque non si accetta di recedere nemmeno un pò dalle proprie posizioni.
Il che prescinde dal fatto di aver tradito o essere stati traditi


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso funziona a meraviglia per via degli ascendenti :mexican:


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io mi fido solo e sempre delle prime impressioni.
> Nel tuo caso, sin dall'inizio, ho subito avvertito la tua voglia di protagonismo che, essendo accompagnata da una certa compostezza, mi ha messo solo un po' sulle mie nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Al contempo, e dovresti esserne felice, ricevevi consensi e simpatie soprattutto femminili.
> ...


quoto la tua analisi.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se *mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che arrivano a tanto.*
> Il male assoluto può verificarsi dove non ci si mette in discussione, dove non si accettano la discussione e il confronto, ovunque non si accetta di recedere nemmeno un pò dalle proprie posizioni.
> Il che prescinde dal fatto di aver tradito o essere stati traditi


sembra impossibile
ma non lo è affatto
ne conosco una quasi uguale
ed un paio simili


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quoto la tua analisi.


IO NO!!! Leggetemi anzichè essere solo superficiali!! Leggete tutto!!
Non avete conoscenza infusa!! Non avete la mia esperienza e il mio vissuto!! Io NON MI PERMETTO DI GIUDICARE in superficie e raramente lo faccio!!! Posso dare un parere o un suggerimento! Ma non una sentenza!!! LA VOSTRA E' SOLO PRESUNZIONE e questo è un giudizio inappellabile!
Wise


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sembra impossibile
> ma non lo è affatto
> ne conosco una quasi uguale
> ed un paio simili


Ma forse Chiara intendeva come impossibile la gratuità nel perpetrare conseguenze di un simile comportamento.

Sin dall'inizio, per la mancanza di ulteriori elementi, non ho ritenuto impossibile quell'atteggiamento. Ma che fosse assurdo, senza motivi apparenti, quello si.


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> IO NO!!! Leggetemi anzichè essere solo superficiali!! Leggete tutto!!
> Non avete conoscenza infusa!! Non avete la mia esperienza e il mio vissuto!! Io NON MI PERMETTO DI GIUDICARE in superficie e raramente lo faccio!!! Posso dare un parere o un suggerimento! Ma non una sentenza!!! LA VOSTRA E' SOLO PRESUNZIONE e questo è un giudizio inappellabile!
> Wise


Che tu sia un tipo che non giudica non c'è stato il tempo di capirlo. Ma che tu abbia pretese di insegnare io l'ho capito dal tuo primo post.
Ma io vado oltre e ne comprendo anche i motivi, per questo non ritengo il mio un giudizio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *IO NO!!! Leggetemi anzichè essere solo superficiali!! Leggete tutto!!*
> Non avete conoscenza infusa!! Non avete la mia esperienza e il mio vissuto!! Io NON MI PERMETTO DI GIUDICARE in superficie e raramente lo faccio!!! Posso dare un parere o un suggerimento! Ma non una sentenza!!! LA VOSTRA E' SOLO PRESUNZIONE e questo è un giudizio inappellabile!
> Wise


Non è che hai qualche mania di persecuzione?

Lo dico amichevolmente, nè....

Insomma, non mi sembra che qui dentro tu abbia giudicato  *per profonda conoscenza* alcuni utenti,tipo....che ne so....Sterminator carneval


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è che hai qualche mania di persecuzione?
> 
> Lo dico amichevolmente, nè....
> 
> Insomma, non mi sembra che qui dentro tu abbia giudicato *per profonda conoscenza* alcuni utenti,tipo....che ne so....Sterminator carneval


Proponiamolo per la Santità allora, ma per favore!!!

Non mi sento per nulla perseguitato!!! Infastidito si...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma forse Chiara intendeva come impossibile la gratuità nel perpetrare conseguenze di un simile comportamento.
> 
> Sin dall'inizio, per la mancanza di ulteriori elementi, non ho ritenuto impossibile quell'atteggiamento. Ma che fosse assurdo, senza motivi apparenti, quello si.


 
Cioè, mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che da un certo punto della loro vita in poi hanno come unico interesse diventare madri e arrivino ad ignorare il contesto della coppia, a mortificarlo, a disinteressarsene in quanto ritenutesi realizzate a sufficienza.


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che da un certo punto della loro vita in poi hanno come unico interesse diventare madri e arrivino ad ignorare il contesto della coppia, a mortificarlo, a disinteressarsene in quanto ritenutesi realizzate a sufficienza.


Assolutamente si!!! Poi subentra un affetto, un pò come per il cane...


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che da un certo punto della loro vita in poi hanno come unico interesse diventare madri e arrivino ad ignorare il contesto della coppia, a mortificarlo, a disinteressarsene in quanto ritenutesi realizzate a sufficienza.


Chiara, se rileggi i miei interventi iniziali era li che volevo arrivare. Ma non si è riusciti ad approfondire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Proponiamolo per la Santità allora, ma per favore!!!


Wise, sei troppo _giovane_ ( nel forum) per sapere.....

Non sai quante ne ho prese io dal buon Stermi...più o meno velatamente.:mexican:

Ma non posso fare a meno di perdonarlo, ho un debole per la sua regione di provenienza.....a maggior ragione quando ha ragione  ^^


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Chiara, se rileggi i miei interventi iniziali era li che volevo arrivare. Ma non si è riusciti ad approfondire.


Ora rileggo con attenzione.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> IO NO!!! Leggetemi anzichè essere solo superficiali!! Leggete tutto!!
> Non avete conoscenza infusa!! Non avete la mia esperienza e il mio vissuto!! Io NON MI PERMETTO DI GIUDICARE in superficie e raramente lo faccio!!! Posso dare un parere o un suggerimento! Ma non una sentenza!!! LA VOSTRA E' SOLO PRESUNZIONE e questo è un giudizio inappellabile!
> Wise


forse quello che a te appare evidente nei tuoi scritti non può invece essere percepito da chi non ha la tua stessa conoscenza di te
può non essere colpa di nessuno: non di come tu scrivi nè di come noi leggiamo
è fisiologico che tu dia per scontate cose che noi non possiamo sapere

spesso alcune cose, anche non dette, vengono intuite dai lettori col tempo

io leggo stermi da un po' e quindi ho potuto pensare che il post da cui s'è scatenato il putiferio fosse una battuta 
per te chiaramente era più difficile esserne certo
per come ho letto te, hai cercato di trattenere la reazione, ma era così evidente che ti trattenevi che si capiva anche che te l'eri presa e che bastava poco per farti esplodere
e lì hai fatto scattare la molla di sfrugugliamento

non è un giudizio
è una valutazione al pari di quelle che ciascuno fa in ogni incontro della vita
sapendo che può essere contraddetto nel prosieguo

se però qualcuno toppa radicalmente nel valutarti, la cosa ti turba?
io non credo


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Wise, sei troppo _giovane_ ( nel forum) per sapere.....
> 
> Non sai quante ne ho prese io dal buon Stermi...più o meno velatamente.:mexican:
> 
> Ma non posso fare a meno di perdonarlo, ho un debole per la sua regione di provenienza.....a maggior ragione quando ha ragione ^^


Può darsi degustibus non est disputandi, in Italiano ognunoo seglie la frusta per il proprio culo...
Io NO...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che da un certo punto della loro vita in poi hanno come unico interesse diventare madri e arrivino ad ignorare il contesto della coppia, a mortificarlo, a disinteressarsene in quanto ritenutesi realizzate a sufficienza.


se è per questo ce ne sono di quelle che mortificano, si disinteressano e ...
diventano madri solo perchè quello è un obiettivo che si sono imposte
a volte per poter esercitare con più potere le altre attività di cui sopra


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è un fatto che ha connotazioni identiche per tutti coloro che lo vivono. E' un'esperienza comune, sì, ma che nasce da presupposti diversi. Non è il male assoluto. Ci possono essere cose, dentro una coppia, ben peggiori. Rifiutare il proprio marito per anni e 'usarlo' solo perchè funzionale al proprio desiderio di maternità può essere peggio del tradimento, secondo me.


Verissimo...squallido.


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo ce ne sono di quelle che mortificano, si disinteressano e ...
> diventano madri solo perchè quello è un obiettivo che si sono imposte
> a volte per poter esercitare con più potere le altre attività di cui sopra


Le vere colpevoli sono le MADRI delle figlie che gli inculcano cazzate!!

A mia figlia non i stanco mai di dirle " Se ti vorrai sposare, e non te lo consiglio, sposati un uomo che ami veramente, se no lascia perdere!!
Una madre direbbe" Sposati un uomo che ami, però se ha due lire è meglio, si sa mai!!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo ce ne sono di quelle che mortificano, si disinteressano e ...
> diventano madri solo perchè quello è un obiettivo che si sono imposte
> a volte per poter esercitare con più potere le altre attività di cui sopra


Però, sforzandomi di immaginare la fisionomia della controparte in simili situazioni, non mi risulta un bel ritratto. :unhappy:

Potrebbe essere che tali donne si comportino così ( anche) perchè si rendono conto che non c'è pappa per gatti?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E chi lo fa il codice civile e penale?


Embè un sistema no?
Ogni sistema sociale ha le sue leggi.
In ogni società civile sia il matrimonio, la famiglia e perfino la procreazione sono legati a regole che i partecipanti a quel sistema si sono dati.
Per esempio uccidersi tra civili è reato.
Uccidersi tra nemici in un conflitto non è reato.
Capisci per esempio che certi tribunali non potevano essere legittimati no?
Se io sono un ufficiale e mi si ordina di radere al suolo una città devo farlo, perchè ho giurato obbedienza leale pronta e sincera ai miei superiori. 
Ma quei poveri civili? 
Non obbedisco?
Corte marziale.

Come dire, viene tolto l'obbligo di fedeltà, e diviene un costume collettivo, umanimamente accettato lo schema ufficiale: partner ufficiale, amico del cuore, 4 trombamici...muore anche il tradimento.

Mai pensato che è il significato che noi diamo alla sessualità a farci penare certe cose?

Poi il matrimonio è legato a certi schemi no?
Per esempio...
Ora nessuno bada più se convivenza o matrimonio.
Ma se ricordi ai primi tempi di coppie che convivevano senza essere sposate era scandaloso.

Vivere more uxorio: quale crimine.

Quando mia madre scoprì che convivevo con una mia coetanea all'università...fece un colpo...io dissi, ma non dormiamo su un letto matrimoniale eh? E poi vivevano altri due maschi con noi eh?

Peggio ancora eh?

Come finì?
Meglio che non lo scriva eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Le vere colpevoli sono le MADRI delle figlie che gli inculcano cazzate!!
> 
> A mia figlia non i stanco mai di dirle " Se ti vorrai sposare, e non te lo consiglio, sposati un uomo *che ami veramente*, se no lascia perdere!!
> Una madre direbbe" Sposati un uomo che ami, però se ha due lire è meglio, si sa mai!!"


Già decade la condizione grassettata


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, mi sembra impossibile che esistano donne che da un certo punto della loro vita in poi hanno come unico interesse diventare madri e arrivino ad ignorare il contesto della coppia, a mortificarlo, a disinteressarsene in quanto ritenutesi realizzate a sufficienza.


Contessa molti matrimoni son così:
Lei: Te la go dà cosa casso vuto ancora da mi?
Lui: Te go dà un fiolo cosa casso vuto ancora da mi?

Tradimenti?
Ma i mancamenti?
Cos'è meglio un marito che ti scopa alla follia e ne ha sempre voglia e che devi difendere dagli attacchi di altre donne, o un marito che ogni santa sera va al bar con gli amici a bere, fumare, ubriacarsi? 
Ti è fedelissimo eh? Ma neanche mai fa l'amore con te eh?
Gli amici ciò...quelli sono importanti!


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già decade la condizione grassettata


INFATTI SONO CONTRARIO A QUALSIASI TIPO DI CONTRATTO!!! NON SERVE!!! Se non per ingrassare le Ex...:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però, sforzandomi di immaginare la fisionomia della controparte in simili situazioni, non mi risulta un bel ritratto. :unhappy:
> 
> Potrebbe essere che tali donne si comportino così ( anche) perchè si rendono conto che non c'è pappa per gatti?


se per controparte intendi il marito, non credo
e se mi baso su quelle che conosco e di cui dicevo, per quanto posso capire da una conoscenza non approfondita dei loro mariti, lo escluderei

secono me sono donne che hanno problemi psicologici seri
ma seri seri

e , se salta il matrimonio, o restano sole (e non ne son scontente) o ricalcano gli stessi meccanismi

sono una specie di mantidi psicotiche
non ti uccido ma ti massacro quotidianamente


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Wise, sei troppo _giovane_ ( nel forum) per sapere.....
> 
> Non sai quante ne ho prese io dal buon Stermi...più o meno velatamente.:mexican:
> 
> Ma non posso fare a meno di perdonarlo, ho un debole per la sua regione di provenienza.....a maggior ragione quando ha ragione  ^^


Occhio però...i salentini non possono vedere i baresi eh?
Il mio amico salentino me ne ha dette di tutti i colori sui baresi eh? Gli epiteti di stermì sono giaculatorie al confronto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quindi se hai un amichetto salentino non dire che caghi un barese perchè ti gonfia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Le vere colpevoli sono le MADRI delle figlie che gli inculcano cazzate!!
> 
> A mia figlia non i stanco mai di dirle " Se ti vorrai sposare, e non te lo consiglio, sposati un uomo che ami veramente, se no lascia perdere!!
> Una madre direbbe" Sposati un uomo che ami, però se ha due lire è meglio, si sa mai!!"


Mah mia madre verso ogni donna con cui mi ha visto avere simpatie, ha sempre sentenziato:
" Mollela è na putana!".

E io...ma mamma io la amo proprio perchè è putana eh?
Le brave ragazze sono come te mamma...inorridiscono quando mi vedono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se per controparte intendi il marito, non credo
> e se mi baso su quelle che conosco e di cui dicevo, per quanto posso capire da una conoscenza non approfondita dei loro mariti, lo escluderei
> 
> secono me sono donne che hanno problemi psicologici seri
> ...


Mia madre no?
Guarda un vietnam quotidiano...
Robe da non credere...
Partiva così:
" Io non trovo giusto che..."
Ed era la fine...
E più mio padre diceva stai zitta...più rincarava...

Poi diceva bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa....mi uccidoooooooo....mi butto giù dalla finestraaaaaaaaa...non ne posso piùùùùùùùùùùù...

Io vado e apro una finestra...
E lei cosaaaaaaaaaaa faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiii entra il freddooooooo...

E io..." Buttati no?"....
E mio padre..." Non serve continuerà a parlare anche dentro la cassa da morto!"...


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> IO NO!!! Leggetemi anzichè essere solo superficiali!! Leggete tutto!!
> Non avete conoscenza infusa!! Non avete la mia esperienza e il mio vissuto!! Io NON MI PERMETTO DI GIUDICARE in superficie e raramente lo faccio!!! Posso dare un parere o un suggerimento! Ma non una sentenza!!! LA VOSTRA E' SOLO PRESUNZIONE e questo è un giudizio inappellabile!
> Wise


:unhappy:

veramente io ho solo detto che condivido il post di DM. forse sei tu che leggi con superficialità: DM non ha giudicato né te né la tua storia (se no non avrei potuto condividere) ma ha ricostruito la dinamica del litigio tra te e stermi.

io la sua ricostruzione la condivido. in sintesi: stermi ti ha provocato e tu ci sei caduto con tutti i piedi rivelando un'indole non proprio zen.

e non mi pare di insultarti o giudicarti senza appello dicendoti ciò. os sì :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:?


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> veramente io ho solo detto che condivido il post di DM. forse sei tu che leggi con superficialità: DM non ha giudicato né te né la tua storia (se no non avrei potuto condividere) ma ha ricostruito la dinamica del litigio tra te e stermi.
> 
> ...


 Secondo me è lui che sta esagerando! non te la prendere! :up:


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me è lui che sta esagerando! non te la prendere! :up:


ma non me la sono presa, infatti


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma non me la sono presa, infatti


 k:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> veramente io ho solo detto che condivido il post di DM. forse sei tu che leggi con superficialità: DM non ha giudicato né te né la tua storia (se no non avrei potuto condividere) ma ha ricostruito la dinamica del litigio tra te e stermi.
> 
> ...


è la stessa cosa che gli ho detto anche io

dopodiché mi ha detto che sono superficiale e che non leggo bene

quando sono stata la prima a dirgli che Stermi stava scherzando e non era il caso di prendersela così


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa che gli ho detto anche io
> 
> dopodiché mi ha detto che sono superficiale e che non leggo bene
> 
> quando sono stata la prima a dirgli che Stermi stava scherzando e non era il caso di prendersela così


va bè, ma che c'entra, tu sei superficiale e non leggi bene.


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2011)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:bleble:


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :bleble:


 
 non posso che darti ragione,,,,,


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> non posso che darti ragione,,,,,


su cosa?


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> su cosa?


 
Sul tuo avvertimento


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Sul tuo avvertimento


quindi sei dispiaciuto per come sono andate le cose?


----------



## Wise (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quindi sei dispiaciuto per come sono andate le cose?


 Mi è dispiaciuto per voi che mi avete avvisato... Infatti non aprendo messaggi dei personaggi vivo meglio e ritornato al mio default...


----------



## passante (24 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mi è dispiaciuto per voi che mi avete avvisato... Infatti non aprendo messaggi dei personaggi vivo meglio e ritornato al mio default...


buon per te. fossi in te rifletterei un po' sul fatto che ci vuole proprio poco, eh, per farti uscire dal default. forse non hai interiorizzato così profondamente i tuoi principi, forse devi ancora lavorare sulla tua emotività... che ne so, io. però tanto per non dispiacerti inutilmente ma fare qualcosa di utile per te potresti ragionarci un poco.


----------



## Wise (24 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> buon per te. fossi in te rifletterei un po' sul fatto che ci vuole proprio poco, eh, per farti uscire dal default. forse non hai interiorizzato così profondamente i tuoi principi, forse devi ancora lavorare sulla tua emotività... che ne so, io. però tanto per non dispiacerti inutilmente ma fare qualcosa di utile per te potresti ragionarci un poco.


  Ti faccio un esempio, sei a casa di amici e uno sconosciuto comincia ad insultarti tu cosa fai? stai li come un bamba a fare lo Zen? Alla luce del poi posso dirti che con gli imbecilli non bisogna mettersi al loro piano, ma al momentoti monta il sangue alla testa. Ti assicuro che Buddha pur grande uomo possa essere statoanche lui i suoi momenti di defaiance li ha avuti e lui era Buddha. Ergo io comune mortale ho ancora la chance d'incazzarmi. E perdonami non per nulla a togliere a te per il consiglio, ma so fare da me...Grazie


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa che gli ho detto anche io
> 
> dopodiché mi ha detto che sono superficiale e che non leggo bene
> 
> quando sono stata la prima a dirgli che Stermi stava scherzando e non era il caso di prendersela così


 
vieni in classe con me stermi e passante?
la maestra *però* è minerva, sappilo :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vieni in classe con me stermi e passante?
> la maestra *però* è minerva, sappilo :unhappy::carneval:


 ordunque....pensavo di metterti nel banco vicino a pincerton:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, sei a casa di amici e uno sconosciuto comincia ad insultarti tu cosa fai? stai li come un bamba a fare lo Zen? Alla luce del poi posso dirti che con gli imbecilli non bisogna mettersi al loro piano, ma al momentoti monta il sangue alla testa. Ti assicuro che Buddha pur grande uomo possa essere statoanche lui i suoi momenti di defaiance li ha avuti e lui era Buddha. Ergo io comune mortale ho ancora la chance d'incazzarmi.* E perdonami non per nulla a togliere a te per il consiglio, ma so fare da me*...Grazie


S'e' visto...:mrgreen:

hai elemosinato piangendo, aiuti dalle femminucce...MAMMINAAAAAAA!!!


la Folgore...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ordunque....pensavo di metterti nel banco vicino a pincerton:mrgreen:




:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:






alla fine della giornata chiederai il prepensionamento


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, sei a casa di amici e uno sconosciuto comincia ad insultarti tu cosa fai? stai li come un bamba a fare lo Zen? Alla luce del poi posso dirti che con gli imbecilli non bisogna mettersi al loro piano, ma al momentoti monta il sangue alla testa. Ti assicuro che Buddha pur grande uomo possa essere statoanche lui i suoi momenti di defaiance li ha avuti e lui era Buddha. Ergo io comune mortale ho ancora la chance d'incazzarmi. E perdonami non per nulla a togliere a te per il consiglio, ma so fare da me...Grazie


Alwise...
Con l'ultima frasetta hai prestato il fianco ancora una volta e lui non si è smentito.
Ma vorrei farti osservare un fenomeno tipico degli ambienti virtuali.
Esso assomiglia a ciò che accade negli stadi e nel traffico.
Persone che nella realtà sono timide, riservate, innocue, magari costrette a reprimersi per timidezza o perchè schiacciate da tanti eventi...si trasformano in ambienti che fungono per loro come valvole di sfogo...

Ed ecco che il colletto bianco ingessato, alla domenica si trasforma nel più cattivo degli hooligans...

Osserva come dentro l'automobile, ogni minima infrazione di un altro automobilista scatena in chi la subisce un'aggressività senza pari....gente che si mostra le corna...che urla...cornutooooooooooooo....

Così accade anche nel virtuale dove appunto si sa che si è coperti dall'anonimato e che non c'è contatto diretto con le persone...ma si fornisce a loro solo un'immagine distorta di chi siamo e quello che siamo.

Ma se osservi tra le righe salta sempre fuori quello che amiamo dentro: 
Se hai nervi saldi e sei un abile provocatore, fai sempre sbroccare l'avversario.

In coro ti abbiamo solo detto come funzionano qui certi utenti e come hai visto seguono pedissequamente uno schema: cercano un bersaglio e non mollano finchè tu dai loro retta...se li scarichi...li costringi al soliloquio e la scelta paga...

Ma tornando a bomba...
Ma è la tua storia quella che compare nel primo post di questo 3d o è una belinata per cominciare a dialogare?

Ti do una dritta...comunque...certi qui sono rabbiosi...perchè sono stati traditi...capisci?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alwise...
> Con l'ultima frasetta hai prestato il fianco ancora una volta e lui non si è smentito.
> Ma vorrei farti osservare un fenomeno tipico degli ambienti virtuali.
> Esso assomiglia a ciò che accade negli stadi e nel traffico.
> ...


 tu lo dici schernendoli , dimenticando sofferenze profonde che vanno al di sopra delle scaramucce infantili che ogni tanto appaiono su questi lidi.
avrei maggiore rispetto , lo stesso che immagino pretendano coloro i quali hanno tradito e hanno a loro volta passato momenti tribolati e combattuti.
se metti alla berlina l'uno o l'altro...che senso ha il forum?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu lo dici schernendoli , dimenticando sofferenze profonde che vanno al di sopra delle scaramucce infantili che ogni tanto appaiono su questi lidi.
> avrei maggiore rispetto , lo stesso che immagino pretendano coloro i quali hanno tradito e hanno a loro volta passato momenti tribolati e combattuti.
> se metti alla berlina l'uno o l'altro...che senso ha il forum?


Rispetto vien...da...rispetto...no?

Tu mi dai del porco...io ti rispondo cornuta no?

Mi pare che qui dentro fino ad un certo punto le sberle arrivavano solo sui traditori eh?

Era doveroso bilanciare la situazione no?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu lo dici schernendoli , dimenticando sofferenze profonde che vanno al di sopra delle scaramucce infantili che ogni tanto appaiono su questi lidi.
> avrei maggiore rispetto , lo stesso che immagino pretendano coloro i quali hanno tradito e hanno a loro volta passato momenti tribolati e combattuti.
> se metti alla berlina l'uno o l'altro...che senso ha il forum?



Scusa se mi intrometto.
Qua mi sembrava sincero nel dire a Wise di tenere in considerazione i sentimenti dei traditi.

Il Conte è vero spesso sembra prendere sottogamba il dolore dato da un tradimento.
No, è vero, spesso lo minimizza. Ok, schernisce è una parola che si può usare.

Ma anche lui ha sentito il dolore di un tradimento, spesso salta fuori nei suoi post, e ha cercato di superarlo come poteva. Secondo me lo minimizza negli altri per superarlo anche lui.
E un pò alla volta, mi sembra che stia imparando a prendere in considerazione il significato della parola "delicatezza".


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> Qua mi sembrava sincero nel dire a Wise di tenere in considerazione i sentimenti dei traditi.
> 
> Il Conte è vero spesso sembra prendere sottogamba il dolore dato da un tradimento.
> ...


dire che i traditi sono rabbiosi è minimizzare, secondo te?

secondo me è schernire e operare, come fa al solito, per coltivare la creazione di fazioni


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dire che i traditi sono rabbiosi è minimizzare, secondo te?
> 
> secondo me è schernire e operare, come fa al solito, per coltivare la creazione di fazioni



Io ero rabbiosa per certe cose.
Mio marito è rabbioso per quello che gli ho fatto.

Essere rabbioso è una conseguenza di un dolore profondo.

Ho letto il Conte da tempo, come voi tutti, e so che molte volte si è posto in modo antipatico a dir poco, con poco rispetto e considerazione.
Ma adesso mi sembra che al di là delle sboronate stia emergendo una sensibilità diversa, che spesso è fraintesa per via dei suoi passati interventi.
Mi rendo conto di essere orientata a questa interpretazione e perchè sono fatta così, e perchè mi piace il Conte, e perchè con me è sempre stato gentile.
Tuttavia, è quello che penso.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alwise...
> Con l'ultima frasetta hai prestato il fianco ancora una volta e lui non si è smentito.
> Ma vorrei farti osservare un fenomeno tipico degli ambienti virtuali.
> Esso assomiglia a ciò che accade negli stadi e nel traffico.
> ...


Senti te l'ho gia' detto ma sei talmente imbottito di puttanate su di te che esibisci tale sicumera anche sugli altri....

ti sei formato una Gestaltd completamente sballata e frutto solo di tue proiezioni inconsce....stai rovinato...

aripijate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dire che i traditi sono rabbiosi è minimizzare, secondo te?
> 
> secondo me è schernire e operare, come fa al solito, per coltivare la creazione di fazioni



Eccola qua beccata in pieno.
Vedi di smetterla con la brutta copia di tecniche persesche per continuare a gettare merda su di me modificando i miei scritti.

Vai a rileggere: ho scritto che certi sono rabbiosi.
Non che i traditi sono rabbiosi.

Io le provo tutte con te eh? Tutte, ma niente da fare, tu cerchi perfino sillaba per sillaba pur di farmi dire le cose che non ho mai detto.

HO SCRITTO CHE CERTI SONO RABBIOSI NON CHE I TRADITI SONO RABBIOSI.

E come al solito fai la spalla di qualcuno.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti te l'ho gia' detto ma sei talmente imbottito di puttanate su di te che esibisci tale sicumera anche sugli altri....
> 
> ti sei formato una Gestaltd completamente sballata e frutto solo di tue proiezioni inconsce....stai rovinato...
> 
> ...


Visto alwise?
E' corso subito da me...senza che neanche lo citassi...visto?
Capito come funziona il giochetto?
Poi alla lunga è stucchevole no?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola qua beccata in pieno.
> Vedi di smetterla con la brutta copia di tecniche persesche per continuare a gettare merda su di me modificando i miei scritti.
> 
> Vai a rileggere: ho scritto che certi sono rabbiosi.
> ...


Ma falla finito fallito....sto usando il tuo stesso metro....cioe' hai una vita talmente di merda, oltre la condizione di tua moglie che vieni qua a costruirti il personaggio del viveur e trombatore....

ma vai a cagare....vai...

qua ti si attaccava a raffica quando facevi l'apologia del  tradimento e dopo il trattamento hai abbassato la cresta....

adesso co' qualche altro sfigato e fallito pari tuo, sempre se non sono tue escrescenze perche' in contemporanea nun ce stai mai, hai rialzato la testa e stai riprendendo a spalare merda...

ma vai a zappare o a rifare gli argini al Bacchiglion...sfighe'...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dire che i traditi sono rabbiosi è minimizzare, secondo te?
> 
> secondo me è schernire e operare, come fa al solito, per coltivare la creazione di fazioni


CITO:
Ti do una dritta...comunque...certi qui sono rabbiosi...perchè sono stati traditi...capisci?

Dove leggi eh invornita che i traditi sono rabbiosi?
EH?

Questa comunque alwise era la tecnica di persa per squalificare i contributi degli utenti che non andavano a lei...

Tu amoremio, hai mai dimostrato il minimo barlume di rispetto per me?
Io posso essere anche una pessima persona, ma posso anche tentare di voler migliorare, ma non posso farlo finchè tu persisti con il tuo atteggiamento denigratorio e squalificante.

E poi mi parli di ragionevolezza....ma vai a fare in culo...vai vai..


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Pensiero Oscuro*

Bè niente male....ma potete far di più......:rotfl::rotfl:!!!Wise mi ricordi qualcuno sai....mi sembra di averti letto qualche mese fa.....un certo alex magari sbaglio....magari no...però il tuo è uno stile "conosciuto"!Però da buon napoletano....mi duole leggere ancora il termine  terrone...ma d'altronde non mi meraviglia.......in questa merda di paese dove tutto è apparenza  festeggiamo l'unità di italia che non c'è.....e aggiungo fortunatamente!!!!!Stermi?Ma dai, è un pò goliardico....si è visto di peggio....e di molto peggio....!Marì...admin è una persona come noi con le sue idee...però addebitargli una connivenza con conte mi pare eccessivo....ti ricordo che prima di lui...c'erano persone che ben conoscevano il concetto di"MAFIA".....!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma falla finito fallito....sto usando il tuo stesso metro....cioe' hai una vita talmente di merda, oltre la condizione di tua moglie che vieni qua a costruirti il personaggio del viveur e trombatore....
> 
> ma vai a cagare....vai...
> 
> ...


Ecco Alwise ora è il punto dove lo si deve mollare...capisci?

Stermì perchè non vieni a Mantova a dirmele in faccia ste cose? 
davanti a tutti gli altri?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto alwise?
> E' corso subito da me...senza che neanche lo citassi...visto?
> Capito come funziona il giochetto?
> Poi alla lunga è stucchevole no?


Io ti faccio cagare sangue....a fiumi....

vedo la tua neuro sofferente...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Alwise ora è il punto dove lo si deve mollare...capisci?
> 
> Stermì perchè non vieni a Mantova a dirmele in faccia ste cose?
> davanti a tutti gli altri?


ma davanti agli altri a me non me ne frega un cazzo....:mrgreen:

mezzasega, crea l'occasione internos e vedrai che rimarrai soddisfatto...

non tradisco mai gli amici....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè niente male....ma potete far di più......:rotfl::rotfl:!!!Wise mi ricordi qualcuno sai....mi sembra di averti letto qualche mese fa.....un certo alex magari sbaglio....magari no...però il tuo è uno stile "conosciuto"!


Fermo...Oscuro...
Inaccettabile...
Non iniziamo con ste illazioni del cazzo...ok?
Come sai scatta il ban per chi va a ravanare su certe cose no?
QUindi laonde per cui...
Wise è wise.

Oscuro sennò ricominciano i casini.

Sento forte sto tema no?
Pensa a come si sono accaniti a sostenere che io fossi chen.
Lascia correre per favore...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Conte*

Appunto le illazioni non vanno bene....e infatti non conordo con marì'...per non va bene neanche usare il termine "terrone".....!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fermo...Oscuro...
> Inaccettabile...
> Non iniziamo con ste illazioni del cazzo...ok?


ehi cojone, una volta per tutte, stai al posto tuo qua dentro e vola basso....

gli uccelli paduli te se inkulano a nastro a te....

nun vali un cazzo...

hai capito il messaggio, deficiente?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto le illazioni non vanno bene....e infatti non conordo con marì'...per non va bene neanche usare il termine "terrone".....!!!!


Ma certo...
Nessun insulto tra utenti è accettabile...
Ma Oscuro allora va bene che Stermì possa fare sarcasmo politico perfino sui guai che abbiamo avuto con l'alluvione?

Nessun insulto va tollerato...
Su questo siamo d'accordo...

Spero...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Alwise ora è il punto dove lo si deve mollare...capisci?
> 
> Stermì perchè non vieni a Mantova a dirmele in faccia ste cose?
> davanti a tutti gli altri?


 
Buono Conte...non ti mettere al suo livello..


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buono Conte...non ti mettere al suo livello..


Hai ragione Lothar...ci rovinerebbe la festa...
Grazie dell'aiuto sei un amico...mo te lo metti l'avatar che ti ho donato?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo...
> Nessun insulto tra utenti è accettabile...
> Ma Oscuro allora va bene che Stermì possa fare sarcasmo politico perfino sui guai che abbiamo avuto con l'alluvione?
> 
> ...


Ancora co' sta lagna?

ma vai a zappare...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Conte*

Guarda non mi permetto di entrare nel merito....ci mancherebbe....però ormai ci conosciamo tutti....più o meno...e personalmente mi rode più il sedere a leggere gli insulti di uno appena arrivato che i vostri, militanti della vecchia guardia......:rotfl::rotfl:!!Ma questa è la mia posizione personale....nulla contro nessuno di voi sia chiaro....rispetto per vecchi generali di vecchie battaglie...:rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buono Conte...non ti mettere al suo livello..


Ma tu non hai ancora capito che quello nel reale sta talmente tanto nella merda e che nessuno lo caga che si accontenta a scassare la minchia qua pur di ricevere attenzioni e comprensione e coccole dalle femminucce e spalle su cui piangere...:mrgreen:

ma che manicomio....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione Lothar...ci rovinerebbe la festa...
> Grazie dell'aiuto sei un amico...mo te lo metti l'avatar che ti ho donato?


Lo vedi Lothar....

questo fallito fa la lagna per avere comprensione da voi....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ne deve aver prese tante de mazzate in testa da piccolo sto pirla...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*I voti*

Adesso dopo aver letto una serie di post zeppi di insulti e per far scemare un pò di sana rabbia passerò in rassegna la mia personale valutazione sui vostri insulti con annesso voto!!!STERMINATOR voto 7.5...stile incisivo e inconfondibile...puoi far meglio!!!:rotfl:Conte  7.5 Ottima dialettica e insulto sfumato ma palpabile...puoi far meglio!!:rotfl:MArì 9....si supera con la delicata raffigurazione di un maxi stronzo in una bella tazza der cesso bianco perla..con un accostamento cromatico di raro candore!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Wise 5,5 insulti temperametali e un pò arroganti....la strada è quella giusta il ragazzo si farà...!!!!Che ven pare?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso dopo aver letto una serie di post zeppi di insulti e per far scemare un pò di sana rabbia passerò in rassegna la mia personale valutazione sui vostri insulti con annesso voto!!!STERMINATOR voto 7.5...stile incisivo e inconfondibile...puoi far meglio!!!:rotfl:Conte  7.5 Ottima dialettica e insulto sfumato ma palpabile...puoi far meglio!!:rotfl:MArì 9....si supera con la delicata raffigurazione di un maxi stronzo in una bella tazza der cesso bianco perla..con un accostamento cromatico di raro candore!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Wise 5,5 insulti temperametali e un pò arroganti....la strada è quella giusta il ragazzo si farà...!!!!Che ven pare?


Se te dicessi che sei un servo dello stato borghese che ce metti sopra?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Sempre 7.5....non mi sento chiamato in causa,,,,:rotfl:se mi dai del terrone 8.....se mi chiami silvi 9.5.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso dopo aver letto una serie di post zeppi di insulti e per far scemare un pò di sana rabbia passerò in rassegna la mia personale valutazione sui vostri insulti con annesso voto!!!STERMINATOR voto 7.5...stile incisivo e inconfondibile...puoi far meglio!!!:rotfl:Conte  7.5 Ottima dialettica e insulto sfumato ma palpabile...puoi far meglio!!:rotfl:MArì 9....si supera con la delicata raffigurazione di un maxi stronzo in una bella tazza der cesso bianco perla..con un accostamento cromatico di raro candore!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Wise 5,5 insulti temperametali e un pò arroganti....la strada è quella giusta il ragazzo si farà...!!!!Che ven pare?


Comunque Oscu', alla faccia del cazzo degli insulti velati che fa il conte de sta minchia...a na' donna poi...che finesse...:mrgreen:

magari rivede la madre che lo menava, lo rinchiudeva da qualche parte e se ne sbatteva i cojoni di lui...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




contepinceton ha detto:


> CITO:
> Ti do una dritta...comunque...certi qui sono rabbiosi...perchè sono stati traditi...capisci?
> 
> Dove leggi eh invornita che i traditi sono rabbiosi?
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ero rabbiosa per certe cose.
> Mio marito è rabbioso per quello che gli ho fatto.
> 
> Essere rabbioso è una conseguenza di un dolore profondo.
> ...


la rabbia c'è, infatti, su entrambe le sponde
nei primi tempi mio marito era il rabbioso
molto più di quanto io sia mai stata

era rabbia verso sè stesso penso
ma questo è un altro discorso


il mio vissuto a proposito di rabbia da tradimento mi dice che affermare che "sono rabbiosi ... perchè sono stati traditi" è grandemente mistificatorio e per una parte residuale lapalissiamo


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Sterminator*

Mhhh....diciamo che quelli del conte son insulti garbati......per ricordatevi bene tutti una cosa:VOGLIO RIVENDICARE A CHIARE LETTERE DI ESSER STATO L'UTENTE PIù INSULTATO E MINACCIATO!!!!!Su questa cosa ci tengo veramente.....la sera quando torno a casa mi guardi sempre le spalle.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Farfalla*

Aspetto i vostro voti.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh....diciamo che quelli del conte son insulti garbati......per ricordatevi bene tutti una cosa:VOGLIO RIVENDICARE A CHIARE LETTERE DI ESSER STATO L'UTENTE PIù INSULTATO E MINACCIATO!!!!!Su questa cosa ci tengo veramente.....la sera quando torno a casa mi guardi sempre le spalle.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahahahahahah

lei non sa chi sono io....:mrgreen:

come no, un cojone...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

in effetti a livello di ...(omissis)...nel web nun m'era mai capitato...

e s'intignava....cazzo come s'intignava...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

un saluto, magari ce legge...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2011)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetto i vostro voti.....:rotfl:


 
30 e lode con bacio accademico!

Su Stermi ti quoto... stamattina lo vedo un pò giù di tono.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetto i vostro voti.....:rotfl:


In una scala da 1 a 10.... Negli ultimi tempi direi 10 e lode:rotfl:
Grande dote l'ironia peccato che ce l'abbiano proprio in pochi.....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 30 e lode con bacio accademico!
> 
> Su Stermi ti quoto... stamattina lo vedo un pò giù di tono.:carneval:


a maggio so' padrino de cresima...

so' distratto a legge er copione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Signorine*

Ma grazie...però intendevo i voti a nostri carissimi contendenti.....:incazzato::rotfl:!!Stermi giu di tono?A me postava delle belle tavolette del cesso....però infondo gli ero simpatico.....!!!forse......:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> Qua mi sembrava sincero nel dire a Wise di tenere in considerazione i sentimenti dei traditi.
> 
> Il Conte è vero spesso sembra prendere sottogamba il dolore dato da un tradimento.
> ...


forse hai una sensibilità maggiore della mia
(non sono ironica)


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Mo' qualcuno mi spiega l'effetto ottenuto dal fallito stamattina a montare inutilmente il circo per l'ennesima volta, se non quello di sperare di farsi bello ed ottenere il sostegno per compensarsi sue carenze patologiche?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

S'e' capito o no come sta combinato de capoccia?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma grazie...però intendevo i voti a nostri carissimi contendenti.....:incazzato::rotfl:!!Stermi giu di tono?A me postava delle belle tavolette del cesso....però infondo gli ero simpatico.....!!!forse......:mrgreen:


Maròòòò, a me nun ha mai postato simili delizie...

Però un "zoccola" me lo sono guadagnata.
Dici che sono sulla buona strada?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a maggio so' padrino de cresima...
> 
> so' distratto a legge er copione...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Mo ie fai concorrenza a Chen....cioè, volevo dire..

al vescovo?


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Chiara*

La verità?Ho sempre avuto un debole per le"Zoccole"che altro non son che donne dirette e un pizzico aggressive....almeno son sincere ed oneste....diffido delle sante e delle gatte morte.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma grazie...però intendevo i voti a nostri carissimi contendenti.....:incazzato::rotfl:!!Stermi giu di tono?A me postava delle belle tavolette del cesso....però infondo gli ero simpatico.....!!!forse......:mrgreen:


confermo....

erano un godimento i nostri botta e risposta....

un vero stimolo per la neuro...:mrgreen:

co' sti segaioli, qua me pare de recita' er rosario...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Serminator*

Bè il livello era decisamente infimo...mamme,mogli,figlie......la verità?Non ne vado troppo fiero.....minacce...volgarità di ogni genere......era una gara a chi scendeva più in basso....e sicuramente sul podio son arrivato.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la rabbia c'è, infatti, su entrambe le sponde
> nei primi tempi mio marito era il rabbioso
> molto più di quanto io sia mai stata
> 
> ...



Io sono un pò in bilico certe volte.

Da una parte, sono convinta che il Conte sia spesso interpretato male. E che da parte sua si ostini ad interpretare male te.
Poi lui insulta -e io alzo gli occhi al cielo e soffoco una imprecazione, cavolo, sto dicendo che sei sensibile e vai a scrivere certe cose?!?!?!
Del resto non ho apprezzato neppure certi post scritti da te, ma sono fatti vostri, e scusami se li ho citati.
Era solo per dirti che non chiudo gli occhi acriticamente.

Il Conte non è abile ad esprimere nel modo corretto ciò che pensa. Il suo modo "diretto" (direi piuttosto senza filtri, e non è un complimento) è troppo spesso mal interpretabile, ed è una sua responsabilità far sì che le persone siano in grado di capire quello che pensa da quello che scrive.

In questo caso, io ho letto solo un avviso a tenere in considerazione la reattività delle persone che hanno subito un tradimento.
La scelta delle parole, il fraseggio, non depongono a suo favore. Ma la mia personale e fallibile interpretazione è quella che ti ho detto.

Un tentativo di comprendere l'atteggiamento altrui. Espresso nella sua maniera sborona.

Non sto cercando di convincerti (anche se mi piacerebbe ), lo sai che apprezzo molto il tuo spirito critico.

Ma ritengo il Conte in grado di riflettere su quello che gli si fa notare. Penso che se tu avessi scritto subito quello che quoto qui sopra, avresti ottenuto una risposta ben diversa dal Conte.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Il conte*

Dai il conte è un personaggio....come sterminator......diversi....ma incisivi.....gli sipuò perdonare tante cose dai.....!!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse hai una sensibilità maggiore della mia
> (non sono ironica)



Quando ho cominciato a leggervi, mi ha subito colpito una certa somiglianza tra gli scritti del Conte e due persone che conosco molto bene.
Con certe differenze. 
Ma ogni volta che leggendo il Conte penso a questi miei amici e interpreto immaginandomi loro, fatalità il Conte dice che ho ragione. 
Può essere che sia bello dare ragione a chi ci dice che siamo belle persone 

Ma se mi concedi il beneficio del dubbio che io in effetti abbia ragione, magari non è per sensibilità ma per maggior numero di strumenti di decriptazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai il conte è un personaggio....come sterminator......diversi....ma incisivi.....gli sipuò perdonare tante cose dai.....!!


Due personaggi sincuramente.........ma imparagonabili a mio avviso!!!

Per i voti valgono anche quelli sotto lo 0?


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*Appunto*

Son troppo diversi....ma personaggi.....idiventeranno amici un giorno....!!!Forse.....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

comunque è vero: come con chen, nessuno ...fu divertentissimo il suo errore sul congiuntivo che lo fece arrampicare fino a shakespeare.
un mito


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono un pò in bilico certe volte.
> 
> Da una parte, sono convinta che il Conte sia spesso interpretato male. E che da parte sua si ostini ad interpretare male te.
> Poi lui insulta -e io alzo gli occhi al cielo e soffoco una imprecazione, cavolo, sto dicendo che sei sensibile e vai a scrivere certe cose?!?!?!
> ...


perdonami nausicaa
ma io son qui dentro (e nell'altro forum) da un po' più di te
ho rivisto le mie impressioni, cerco di non fermarmi mai alla prima
il risultato è anche peggiore di quel che all'inizio pensavo
ho visto le mutazioni di forma
ma la sostanza non mi piace 
non ho intenzione di far proseliti
ognuno si accompagna con chi crede 

*è e resta in ignore* perchè non vale la pena che io perda tempo a leggerlo e perchè le  frequenti cazzate e gli attacchi (a me o ad altri, ho anche questo difetto) con metodi insinuanti mi spingevano a rispondergli
e anche quello era uno spreco di tempo
(rispondo a questo tuo post solo perchè non ritengo te uno spreco di tempo e tendo a rispondere a chi mi si rivolge)


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonami nausicaa
> ma io son qui dentro (e nell'altro forum) da un po' più di te
> ho rivisto le mie impressioni, cerco di non fermarmi mai alla prima
> il risultato è anche peggiore di quel che all'inizio pensavo
> ...


Perdonami di che? 
Di non essere d'accordo con me? 

Io ti ho già chiesto scusa per il mio impicciarmi, e lo pensavo. So che non sono a conoscenza delle vostre dinamiche.
Cercherò di farmi i fatti miei. Con difficoltà :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è vero: come con chen, nessuno ...fu divertentissimo il suo errore sul congiuntivo che lo fece arrampicare fino a shakespeare.
> un mito


Veramente era una merda, senza tema di fare vigliaccate perche' a ripetizione glielo ricordavo...:mrgreen:

una volta in una discussione sugli ebrei e l'usura, estrapolo' un brano di Le Goff, Dall'usuraio al banchiere, modificando addirittura un paio di parole in modo da cambiare specularmente  il senso del discorso e dimostrare cosi' di avere ragione....

combinazione quel testo l'avevo anch'io e riportai il passo esatto mandandolo a fare in culo.....

beh disse, udite udite, che l'edizione che aveva lui era quella originale perche' lui visiono' i manoscritti in francese della casa editrice Laterza....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e' per quello che come cazzaro ed altro lo rivedo nel conte che ammette pure di conoscerlo percio' 2+2 fa ancora 4...

neh pincettino??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente era una merda, senza tema di fare vigliaccate perche' a ripetizione glielo ricordavo...:mrgreen:
> 
> una volta in una discussione sugli ebrei e l'usura, estrapolo' un brano di Le Goff, Dall'usuraio al banchiere, modificando addirittura un paio di parole in modo da cambiare specularmente il senso del discorso e dimostrare cosi' di avere ragione....
> 
> ...


 mi ricordo , bene.sul mito ero ironica, of course


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ricordo , bene.sul mito ero ironica, of course


ma va'?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2011)

:calcio:





Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va'?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due personaggi sincuramente.........*ma imparagonabili a mio avviso*!!!
> 
> Per i voti valgono anche quelli sotto lo 0?


Ma certamente, pero' scommetto che non hai mai considerato se entrambi miriamo agli stessi obbiettivi...:mrgreen:

mi hai fatto notare piu' volte che hai un cervello, embe'??...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma certamente, pero' scommetto che non hai mai considerato se entrambi miriamo agli stessi obbiettivi...:mrgreen:
> 
> mi hai fatto notare piu' volte che hai un cervello, embe'??...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


La mia valutazione si basa su come entrambi si sono comportati nei miei confronti, e di come si esprimono nel forum......
E ribadisco non c'è paragone
Parto dal presupposto che l'unico obiettivo all'interno di questo forum sia la ricerca di un confronto e lo scambio di opinioni o almeno io lo vivo così.
Quindi qualunque altro sia il vostro obiettivo non mi riguarda finchè non mi tocca personalmente.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia valutazione si basa su come entrambi si sono comportati nei miei confronti, e di come si esprimono nel forum......
> E ribadisco non c'è paragone
> Parto dal presupposto che l'unico obiettivo all'interno di questo forum sia la ricerca di un confronto e lo scambio di opinioni o almeno io lo vivo così.
> Quindi qualunque altro sia il vostro obiettivo non mi riguarda finchè non mi tocca personalmente.


Solo il fatto che non organizzo raduni ti dovrebbe mettere la pulce nell'orecchio....

e manco ho bisogno di parteciparvi...

figurt' cazzo me ne frega della mia immagine con chicche e ssia...specialmente qua...

pero' capisco che il concetto e' ostico...nun te sforza'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Solo il fatto che non organizzo raduni ti dovrebbe mettere la pulce nell'orecchio....
> 
> e manco ho bisogno di parteciparvi...
> 
> ...


E dove sta' il problema di organizzare raduni?
Mi sono divertita molto al precedente raduno, ho conosciuto gente in gamba e credo che il prossimo sarà anche meglio...
Il concetto non è ostico, ci arrivo benissimo, sforzandomi ovviamente, visto la mia scarsa intelligenza


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dove sta' il problema di organizzare raduni?
> Mi sono divertita molto al precedente raduno, ho conosciuto gente in gamba e credo che il prossimo sarà anche meglio...
> *Il concetto non è ostico, ci arrivo benissimo, sforzandomi ovviamente, visto la mia scarsa intelligenza*


se vabbe' ciao.....te' rasun' ti'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se vabbe' ciao*.....te' rasun' ti'...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo so:up:


----------



## passante (24 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, sei a casa di amici e uno sconosciuto comincia ad insultarti tu cosa fai? stai li come un bamba a fare lo Zen? Alla luce del poi posso dirti che con gli imbecilli non bisogna mettersi al loro piano, ma al momentoti monta il sangue alla testa. Ti assicuro che Buddha pur grande uomo possa essere statoanche lui i suoi momenti di defaiance li ha avuti e lui era Buddha. Ergo io comune mortale ho ancora la chance d'incazzarmi. E perdonami non per nulla a togliere a te per il consiglio, ma so fare da me...Grazie


bho, non lo so che cosa faccio io, francamente. ho notato che cosa fai tu, però, e ti ho proposto una riflessione. se non ti serve la butti. e che sarà mai?  tutto normale, è un forum. mica un blog.


----------



## passante (24 Marzo 2011)

però l'equazione bamba=zen mi conferma nella mia impressione che tu non sia così profondamente zen. o sì? :mexican:


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio, sei a casa di amici e uno sconosciuto comincia ad insultarti tu cosa fai? stai li come un bamba a fare lo Zen? Alla luce del poi posso dirti che con gli imbecilli non bisogna mettersi al loro piano, ma al momentoti monta il sangue alla testa. Ti assicuro che Buddha pur grande uomo possa essere statoanche lui i suoi momenti di *defaiance* li ha avuti e lui era Buddha. Ergo io comune mortale ho ancora la chance d'incazzarmi. E perdonami non per nulla a togliere a te per il consiglio, ma so fare da me...Grazie


Défaillance, c'ho aperto pure un post (non su quel tipo di défaillance, va beh)... Scusate l'OT :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (25 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> però l'equazione bamba=zen mi conferma nella mia impressione che tu non sia così profondamente zen. o sì? :mexican:


Ma quanto mi piace questo ragazzo :up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi piace questo ragazzo :up:


Bravo ragazzo, non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Wise (25 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi piace questo ragazzo :up:


Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.
Siete di una superficialità MORTALE!!!
Se non sapete cogliere il significato delle frasi lasciate pure perdere di commentare. 
 Lo spirito che esce da queste affermazioni lo si estrae dalle patate...:condom:


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.
> Siete di una superficialità MORTALE!!!
> Se non sapete cogliere il significato delle frasi lasciate pure perdere di commentare.
> Lo spirito che esce da queste affermazioni lo si estrae dalle patate...:condom:


E tu sei di un'arroganza che non ha paragoni


----------



## Wise (26 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tu sei di un'arroganza che non ha paragoni


 Mi sembra, in questo caso, che chi si arroga di più sono coloro che interpretano a loro uso e consumo le affermazioni di un altro ed ho tutto il diritto, e me lo prendo, visto che sono io, colui il quale state criticando, quello che ha scritto il post in questione e voi quelli che si " Arrogano il diritto a giudicare" ergo la presuntuosa sei tu..


----------



## Sterminator (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mi sembra, in questo caso, che chi si arroga di più sono coloro che interpretano a loro uso e consumo le affermazioni di un altro ed ho tutto il diritto, e me lo prendo, visto che sono io, colui il quale state criticando, quello che ha scritto il post in questione e voi quelli che si " Arrogano il diritto a giudicare" ergo la presuntuosa sei tu..


.


----------



## passante (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mi sembra, in questo caso, che chi si arroga di più sono coloro che interpretano a loro uso e consumo le affermazioni di un altro ed ho tutto il diritto, e me lo prendo, visto che sono io, colui il quale state criticando, quello che ha scritto il post in questione e voi quelli che si " Arrogano il diritto a giudicare" ergo la presuntuosa sei tu..


wise. sei su un forum. il gioco funziona così. tu scrivi. gli altri interpretano in base ai propri schemi mentali (perchè non possono fare altrimenti) e ti rispondono. sta a te correggere il tiro, se pensi di essere stato frainteso. vale anche la regola: se gli altri ti fraintendono probabilmente ti puoi esprimere meglio. 

quindi i casi sono due: o cerchi di spiegarti meglio o rinunci. 

ribadisco: se scrivi su un forum gli altri ti rispondono non perchè sono arroganti, ma perchè è un forum. 
se non vuoi che ti si risponda non scrivere qui, apriti un blog.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> wise. sei su un forum. il gioco funziona così. tu scrivi. gli altri interpretano in base ai propri schemi mentali (perchè non possono fare altrimenti) e ti rispondono. sta a te correggere il tiro, se pensi di essere stato frainteso. vale anche la regola: se gli altri ti fraintendono probabilmente ti puoi esprimere meglio.
> 
> quindi i casi sono due: o cerchi di spiegarti meglio o rinunci.
> 
> ...


Aggiungi poi tutti i fraintendimenti dovuti alla polisemia tra significato e significante. Le sfumature delle parole. E le insidie del linguaggio scritto.
Non è a mio avviso che Wise mislegga.
Ma legge come arrocato da un punto in cui si immagina che tutti ce l'abbiano contro di lui.

Goffman in forme del parlare è illuminante in questo caso.

Non a caso io indicavo questo 3d come illuminante dal punto di vista linguistico e semantico.

Non a caso.

Prendiamo il post di mk.
Il verbo piacere ha una diversificazione di significati enorme.
Se uno dice mi piace quello che scrivi è un discorso, mi piaci per come ti poni, per i contenuti che esprimi ecc..ecc..ecc..

Personalmente io non trovo wise arrogante.
Ma prevenuto.

Wise ti abbiamo detto di conoscerci un po' prima di postare, non perchè pensiamo che sei stupido o non all'altezza delle persone di questo forum, ma solo perchè rischi di prendere cantonate bestiali.

E lo dico...da utente che ha provato sulla sua pelle i pregiudizi.
Ma non voglio fare la vittima con questo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aggiungi poi tutti i fraintendimenti dovuti alla polisemia tra significato e significante. Le sfumature delle parole. E le insidie del linguaggio scritto.
> Non è a mio avviso che Wise mislegga.
> Ma legge come arrocato da un punto in cui si immagina che tutti ce l'abbiano contro di lui.
> 
> ...


 
Se volete capire meglio Wise è necessario rileggere i suoi primissimi post.

E non mi si fraintenda, ho detto capire meglio non capire del tutto o giudicarlo. In quest'ultimo caso dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare gli altri a farsi conoscere.

Quando ci sono delle difficoltà di comunicazione entrambi gli interlocutori hanno la responsabilità di cercare di appianarle. Anche quello che si "sente" attaccato. Se non si riesce è comunque un fallimento, ovvero si finisce per ignorarsi quando non, e questo è sbagliato, si arriva addirittura alle continue ed inutili provocazioni.

Per quanto mi riguarda resto della mia opinione, quella espressa in precedenza e che, proprio per non cadere nel giudizio/pregiudizio, ho volutamente evitato di approfondire. Non fosse altro se non per il fatto che Wise ha almeno 10-15 anni più di me.


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> wise. sei su un forum. il gioco funziona così. tu scrivi. gli altri interpretano in base ai propri schemi mentali (perchè non possono fare altrimenti) e ti rispondono. sta a te correggere il tiro, se pensi di essere stato frainteso. vale anche la regola: se gli altri ti fraintendono probabilmente ti puoi esprimere meglio.
> 
> quindi i casi sono due: o cerchi di spiegarti meglio o rinunci.
> 
> ...


Gliel'ho gia' consigliato 4 giormi fa 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2389&page=32http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124939&postcount=319

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao squalo :mrgreen: ci leggiamo piu' tardi  ... mi raccomando fai il bravo :rotfl:


Marì, scusa, per chi era questa tua frase?


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se volete capire meglio Wise è necessario rileggere i suoi primissimi post.
> 
> E non mi si fraintenda, ho detto capire meglio non capire del tutto o giudicarlo. In quest'ultimo caso dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare gli altri a farsi conoscere.
> 
> ...



A me questa risposta mi lascio' di gesso:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124770&postcount=236


Un "reichiano" non si sarebbe MAI e poi Mai permesso di rispondermi in quel modo, manco un pincipiante alle prime letture.


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, scusa, per chi era questa tua frase?



Per Wise  diceva/affermava che sua moglie era una iena


----------



## Wise (26 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me questa risposta mi lascio' di gesso:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=124770&postcount=236
> 
> 
> Un "reichiano" non si sarebbe MAI e poi Mai permesso di rispondermi in quel modo, manco un pincipiante alle prime letture.


1) Il suddetto dottore praticava punture di magnesio per alleviare dolori muscolari, visto che non conoscevo le tue patologie,ho immaginato che t'avesse siringato,poi mi hai raccontato il resto.. Remember?
2) Il percorso di crescita personale che ho praticato io, NON E' IL REIKI,ho pronunciato la parola Reiki per rendere più semplice il comprendimento,pur trattandosi sempre di trattamenti energetici...
Questa è la classica dimosrazione che uno legge quello che vuole leggere!!!!


----------



## Wise (26 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se volete capire meglio Wise è necessario rileggere i suoi primissimi post.
> 
> E non mi si fraintenda, ho detto capire meglio non capire del tutto o giudicarlo. In quest'ultimo caso dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare gli altri a farsi conoscere.
> 
> ...


Prevenutoooo?? Vorrei vedere te!!! Io sono entrato in punta di piedi, qualcuno mi ha chiesto di postare un 3d, l'ho fatto, sconosciuti  si mettono a sparar cazzate a caratteri cubitali, altri ipotesi del cazzo ed io devo farmi capire?
Qui ci sono molti che si devono far curare, non tutti, ma molti si...


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Prevenutoooo?? Vorrei vedere te!!! Io sono entrato in punta di piedi, qualcuno mi ha chiesto di postare un 3d, l'ho fatto, sconosciuti  si mettono a sparar cazzate a caratteri cubitali, altri ipotesi del cazzo *ed io devo farmi capire?*
> Qui ci sono molti che si devono far curare, non tutti, ma molti si...


NO! ...in questo caso e, per gli studi/disciplime che stai studiando sei TU quello che deve capire.

Capita mi sono?


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> 1) Il suddetto dottore praticava punture di magnesio per alleviare dolori muscolari, visto che non conoscevo le tue patologie,ho immaginato che t'avesse siringato,poi mi hai raccontato il resto.. Remember?
> 2) Il percorso di crescita personale che ho praticato io, NON E' IL REIKI,ho pronunciato la parola Reiki per rendere più semplice il comprendimento,pur trattandosi sempre di trattamenti energetici...
> Questa è la classica dimosrazione che uno legge quello che vuole leggere!!!!



No comment.​


----------



## Wise (26 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> No comment.​


Ottimo!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ottimo!!:up:



Visto quanto si fa per quieto vivere? 



Impara!  :mrgreen:​


----------



## MK (26 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Mi sembra, in questo caso, che chi si arroga di più sono coloro che interpretano a loro uso e consumo le affermazioni di un altro ed ho tutto il diritto, e me lo prendo, visto che sono io, colui il quale state criticando, quello che ha scritto il post in questione e voi quelli che si " Arrogano il diritto a giudicare" *ergo la presuntuosa sei tu*..


Ma io mica me la prendo :mexican:. Che la differenza stia qui?


----------



## Wise (26 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io mica me la prendo :mexican:. Che la differenza stia qui?


Complimenti, Saggia!!!Tu sai!!!


----------

